# Arquivo de eventos históricos



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2007 às 17:40)

Salvo erro ... em 13 Outubro de 1989?(90?) em Faro tb cairam 164 mm(l/m2), e algures em 1983, creio que em Tavira tb cairam cerca de 180 mm, sendo essa precipitação registada em cerca de 24h.
No que me lembro de 13 Outubro aqui em Faro começou a chover ao fim do dia(cerca das 17h/18h) logo com imensa violência e depois prolongou-se por toda a noite em regime de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, e lembro-me particularmente de um caso muito estranho:
Uma nuvem pequenina aparentemente inofensiva a provocar um relampago violento que chegou á terra, felizmente sem causar estragos. Mas foi muito estranho ....


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

*Tempestades históricas em Portugal*

No dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, os valores da pressão atmosférica
"desceram até 937hPa em Coimbra, 950hPa em Lisboa/Geofísico e 931hPa em
Évora."

in O TEMPORAL DE 3 A 6 DE DEZEMBRO DE 1739 EM PORTUGAL: RECONSTITUIÇÃO A PARTIR DE FONTES DOCUMENTAIS DESCRITIVAS
(JOÃO PAULO TABORDA)

Abri este tópico para abordar tempestades históricas ocorridas em Portugal. Para a tempestade específica de 1941 *já existe um outro tópico apropriado*:

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/severa-tempestade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html#post49057


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

Excelente posta gerofil... 

Podia era existir um tópico logo na entrada do forum para arquivar este tema!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 00:57)

*Recordar a «Cheia Grande» no Guadiana, 130 anos depois - (7 Dezembro de 1876) *

Tópico dedicado:

 A «Cheia Grande» no Guadiana, 7 Dezembro de 1876


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

_"Em 1278, um pastor de nome Domingos, que tinha pactuado com o Diabo, e que depois de morrer voltara à vida para cumprir as ordens do Porco-sujo que lhe comprara a alma, conseguiu, por prodígio infernal, expulsar de todas as casas de Elvas a multidão de percevejos que lá se anichava. E sabem onde os enviou o poder diabólico de São Maquinete ? Para uma ribeira, onde onde morreram todos afogados, tal como os gafanhotos no Guadiana em 1756."_

in Rio Guadiana: as cheias, as secas e o terramoto de 1755 nos termos de Juromenha e Olivença ((João Mimoso Loureiro)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 17:34)

_"Tinham caído algumas chuvas, com várias intermitências, nos dez ou doze dias que precederam o 9 de Outubro de 1803. Neste dia, pelas 8 horas da manhã, começou a cair no Funchal uma chuva não muito copiosa, que se manteve inalteravelmente até ás 8 horas da noite, mas nada fazia recear que estivesse iminente uma tão terrível inundação. Principiou então a ouvir-se o ribombar do trovão e a chuva, acompanhada de algum vento, caía já em verdadeiras catadupas. Ás 8 horas e meia as águas das ribeiras galgavam as suas margens e espalhavam-se com grande ruído pelas ruas laterais, começando a sua obra de destruição e de morte. Estava-se em pleno dilúvio."_

in Ilucidário Madeirense (Fernando Silva e Carlos de Meneses)

Esta obra relata muitos outros temporáveis que assolaram o Arquipélago nos últimos séculos.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 22:17)

Na madrugada de *31 de Outubro de 1997* ocorreram na ilha de São Miguel inúmeros movimentos de vertente desencadeados por precipitação muito intensa. Embora toda ilha tenha sido de algum modo fustigada, o Concelho da Povoação foi sem dúvida um dos mais afectados. 
Na sequência destes movimentos de vertente pereceram 29 pessoas residentes na *freguesia da Ribeira Quente*, enquanto no Faial da Terra houve a registar 2 feridos graves. No total ficaram desalojadas 69 pessoas. Os custos directos e indirectos foram muito avultados (cerca de 21 milhões de euros), resultado da destruição total de casas, estradas cortadas, pontes danificadas e terrenos cobertos de lama. A gravidade da ocorrência justificou a declaração de situação de calamidade pública.
A maioria dos eventos registados nesta fatídica madrugada corresponderam, predominantemente, a deslizamentos translacionais e/ou escoadas detríticas muito fluidas formadas por um mistura de água, vegetação, pedra pomes e cinzas, em que no primeiro terço do depósito se encontravam materiais mais grosseiros e nos dois terços finais uma mistura de água e cinzas, onde predomina claramente a água. Esse predomínio de água conferiu às escoadas uma baixa viscosidade, aliado à morfologia das vertentes (declives acentuados), permitiu atingir velocidades elevadas, tendo demonstrado uma elevada capacidade de erosão e de carga, transportando em alguns casos blocos com mais de 2 m, árvores com o sistemas de raízes intactas e alguns veiculos automóveis; em alguns casos as escoadas galgaram obstáculos com mais de 6 m. 
As cicatrizes dos movimentos identificadas reflectem a predominância de deslizamentos muito superficiais, não excedendo o plano de rotura os 2-3 m de profundidade e cerca de 20 a 30 m de largura. As cicatrizes foram longas e estreitas, iniciando-se, muitas delas, no topo das vertentes e arribas, prolongando-se até à sua base. A espessura dos depósitos raramente atingiu valores superiores a 1 m.

Fonte: O.V.S. da Universidade dos Açores


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 22:22)

As cheias rápidas de 1967, 1983 e 1997

_As cheias rápidas são especialmente problemáticas em pequenas bacias-vertente, com tempos de concentração reduzidos, e sujeitas a uma urbanização caótica. As cheias rápidas mais desvastadoras ocorreram sempre em Novembro: em 1967, na região de Lisboa-Loures, em 1983, na região de Lisboa-Cascais, e em 1997, no Alentejo e Algarve._

Fonte: As cheias no Sul de Portugal em diferentes tipos de bacias hidrográficas (Catarina Ramos e Eusébio Reis)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

Les tornades au Portugal

_"De la connaissance historique du phénomène au Portugal, la tornade qui a eu le plus grand impact pendant le dernier siècle a été enregistré à *Castelo Branco*, en 1954. *Le 6 novembre 1954 à 12h50*, durée 30 secondes. Bruit étrange, éloigné. "Un énorme nuage noir ayant une forme étrange s'approchait à une vitesse fantastique". "Obscurité profonde et un bruit étonnant" comme si des "milliers d'avions passaient". 5 morts, 220 blessés, plus de 40.000 personnes avec des préjudices."_

in Les Tornades au Portugal

===================================================

*Uma nota: Este tópico é apenas um apanhado resumido das tempestades que ocorreram no país; algumas destas tempestades já se encontram devidamente referenciadas e desenvolvidas em tópicos específicos.*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2007 às 20:05)

A Invernada de 1664-65

_"Aos 13 *(13 de Janeiro de 1665), *quase espaço de vinte e quatro horas, se cobriu tudo de neve altíssima, chovendo copiosamente no mesmo tempo, e ventando, por espaço de vinte e quatro horas, com tal fúria a espaços, se duram mais tempo e com maior continuação, nenhuma cousa ficara em pé. O estrago nos olivais e em todo o género de árvores foi enormíssimo, e maior nos montes que nos vales, umas arrancadas de todo, outras quebradas. Na nossa Quinta da Cheira vieram ao chão mais de duzentos pinheiros, que ali são muito grandes e fortes, e nesta cerca do Colégio vinte e quatro ciprestes, e muito mais na de Santa Cruz."_

in Os tipos de Clima em Coimbra, dez. 1663 - set. 1665, Suzanne Daveau


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

A tragédia de Campo Maior

_"O castelo de Campo Maior conta uma história de tragédia, de uma madrugada de forte trovoada que ditou o destino da fortaleza e da própria vila. No dia 16 de Setembro de 1732, pelas três da manhã, uma violenta trovoada abate-se sobre a vila; um raio atingiu o paiol situado na torre grande. Lá dentro milhares de arrobas de pólvora e munições explodem. Chovem pedras sobre a localidade. Um incêndio arrastou consigo cerca de dois terços da população.
Em menos de nada Campo Maior vê-se reduzida a escombros e a mortos." _
in Fonte Nova
in Sapo.pt


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

Obrigado Gerofil, já conhecia alguns, mas outros não. Apreciei bastante o primeiro de 1789. 

À conta desse documento descobri a data de uma tempestade que ficou na minha memória e que desde há uns tempos estava a tentar descobrir quando foi. 

Era muito miudo e na altura fiquei bastante aterrorizado, tendo recordações duma noite infernal (no interior centro do país) que nunca mais acabava, o barulho era insuportável com todo o tipo de detritos e chapas a voar pelas ruas e a embater nas paredes das casas e telhados. Ouvir o barulho das telhas a partirem no telhado era assustador e a sensação de insegurança era enorme.

*26 a 30 de Dezembro de 1981*














> A circulação à superfície, durante os dias 26 a 30 de Dezembro de 1981, caracterizou-
> se pela progressão, à latitude de Portugal continental, de sucessivos sistemas
> frontais, associados a centros depressionários evoluindo à latitude de 50ºN-55ºN. No
> dia 26, às 12 horas, a velocidade média do vento em Évora e em Coimbra foi de, respectivamente,
> ...




Já agora, eu penso que houve uma outra situação parecida nos primeiros anos da década de 80. Alguém saberá a data ?
A 11 de Dezembro de 1978 também houve um vendaval enorme:


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2008 às 12:04)

Desse 11 de Dezembro lembro-me eu muito bem.Casou a minha irmã e com o temporal que estava a boda ficou estragada porque foi projectada para uma quinta perto de P.Lima.Foi um fiasco total.Curiosamente o casamento ainda dura e está aí para as curvas.




recordo-me também deste dia de 16 de Outubro de 1987 em que o vendaval aqui no norte foi impressionante tendo caído várias árvores de grande porte na cidade do Porto e imagine-se uma marquise mesmo em cima do meu peugeout 204 que foi parar à sucata.
Memórias inesquecíveis.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> Curiosamente o casamento ainda dura e está aí para as curvas.




*Lá diz o Povo: Casamento molhado, casamento abençoado
*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (16 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

grande topico ... este topico podia ser sticky  pois ja mt falaram nas tempestades ... inclusive eu ... ja tinha documentado com exactamente o mm link .... a tempestade de 1739 :P 
 parabens pela a pesquisa !!!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2008 às 04:16)

Um dia, era eu um petiz, deixei de poder atravessar a ponte móvel que liga  Leça a Matosinhos.Fazio-o todos os dias para ir para a escola.Um violento temporal de vento danificou a estrutura .A sua restauração demorou mais de 6 meses.
Lembro-me bem dessa noite em que o vento foi o protagonista e dos trantornos ao quotidiano que duraram 6 meses.






Este temporal pode não ter sido dos mais intensos mas na minha História de Vida marcou:
6 meses que para ir para a Escola fazia o quíntuplo do trajecto...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2008 às 10:40)

Sem provas documentadas ... nem imagens vou documentar a minha experiência do dia 13 Outubro de 1989. O dia que mais choveu aqui em Faro: 164 mm em 24h.

Nesse dia, por sinal uma Sexta-feira 13, foi um dia normal de escola tinha eu 10 anos, e frequentava a 4ª classe(4º ano). Foi um dia marcado pelo sol e por alguns aguaceiros mas nada de especial. O vento soprava de Oeste, bem como as nuvens que vinham de Oeste.
Ao final do dia, já estava eu em casa, depois de um dia de aulas, formam-se umas espessas nuvens a sul da minha casa, ou seja, na costa algarvio. O vento soprava fraco quase nulo. O que parecia não ser nada de especial e nem sequer chegar ao Algarve, ou mais concretamente a Faro, de repente acontece algo que nunca havia visto na minha vida, nem nunca mais vi.

O vento quase nulo, sem nada o prever muda para sul, e as nuvens ameaçadoras, que estavam estacionárias há algum tempo, mudam de direcção e estranhamente tb de velocidade e acompanhados por violentos trovões e relâmpagos alguns deles atingindo terra, ou pelo menos dando essa indicação, chegam á minha casa (faro). Depois chega uma chuva violentíssima acompanhada por fortes trovoadas, que durou o resto da tarde e toda a noite.
Essa chuva apesar de violentissima não foi sempre constante. Alguns periodos chegou mesmo a aparecer a lua, mas lembro-me de um facto que nunca mais esqueci.
Numa dessas pausas da chuva em que até apareceu a Lua/Sol (já era sol posto, não me lembro bem), foi no fim do 1º round da chuva, surge uma segunda vaga de temporal, e numa das nuvens que surgiu primeiramente ... aparente uma daqueles nuvens mais baixas ... assim parecia.... cai um perigosissimo raio que atinge terra ... nao sei é onde ... mas lembro-me como se fosse hoje .. tinha eu 10 anos.

Quanto á violência da chuva ... bem não tem paralelo ... diga-se que quando chegou eu moro em Sta Barbara de Nexe a 10 km de Faro ( e ela demorou cerca de 10 minutos a chegar) já eu a ouvia não sei onde.
Rapidamente o caminho transforma-se em ribeiro com uma enxurrada sem paralelo. mais abaixo onde a estrada cruza-se com o meu caminho o autocarro fica sem possibilidade de passar... um autocarro imagine-se.

Lembro-me ainda que toda a noite a chuva foi violenta acompanhada por fortes trovões. No dia a a seguir estava tudo inundado tudo parecia grandes lagos. mais tarde fiquei a saber que havia caído em Faro ... cerca de 164 mm !! Impressionante ....

Esta é a miinha história ... do tempo em que os Invernos eram mesmo chuvosos  !!

PS: Gostava de ouvir a história de Tavira em que cairam cerca de 180 mm algures em 1983 !!!


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2008 às 12:55)

Aurélio disse:


> vou documentar a minha experiência do dia 13 Outubro de 1989. O dia que mais choveu aqui em Faro: 164 mm em 24h.



Animação IR:







*VIS 13-10-1989 14:30 UTC*


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

Obrigado Vince .... agora percebo porque choveu tanto ....


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

Já que estamos numa de relembrar acontecimentos passados que nos marcaram. O meu foi em 1986, tinha 5 anos, não me lembro o mês, muito menos o dia, mas foi a primeira e última vez que vi nevar por aqui. 
Foi durante pouco tempo, mas... foi um dia para nunca mais esquecer.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

Eu sempre que leio esta secção, começo a ouvir a voz do Vitor Espadinha na minha cabeça "e recordar é viveeeeeeeeeeeeer"...
Mas sobretudo fico cada vez mais irritado  Isto porque me lembro bem do episódio que mais me marcou a seguir à neve em Lisboa, mas não consigo localizar o fenómeno temporalmente! Sei que estava na escola secundária em Lisboa, penso que terá sido entre 1994 e 1997 mas não tenho a certeza e não tenho mais dados. E assim por mais pesquisas que faço não consigo encontrar 

Era por volta do meio dia e saía da escola... o céu estava negro... de repente e sem pré aviso uma descarga de água monumental. Eu e os meus amigos desatámos a correr até casa mas não serviu de nada. A chuva era impressionante... na zona do Lumiar havia já lençois de água. Cheguei a casa completamente a pingar... Qual não é o meu espanto qd chego e vejo a água a escorrer pelas paredes e a inundar-me o chão de casa. A quantidade tinha sido tanto que os algeirozes tinham entupido e água estava a passar do telhado para a habitação! Quando acabei de almoçar a chuvada parou (durou cerca de hora e meia). Assim que parou de chover fui ver a calçada de carriche (que era zona habitual de inundações devido á ribeira lá existente). Quando chego á beira da estrada vejo o trânsito cortado, a ribeira a transbordar e junto ás bombas de gazolina ao fundo da calçada so vejo uma alface a boiar (alface: aquilo que os taxis antigos tinham em cima para indicar a bandeirada, lembram-se?). Logo o taxi correspondente tava totalemente submerso. O telejornal da noite mostrou o resto. Entre o Campo Grande e o Lumiar, toda a alameda das linhas de torres tinha água pelo menos á altura do passeio, houve inundações em edifícios e por toda a lisboa grandes lencois de água. Em consequência arrancaram obras de construçao de um muro de cimento para proteger a ribeira da calçada de carriche que ficaram concluídas algum tempo depois.

Um dia inesquecível... e pena que não haja registos  Ou pelo menos se houver sao muito dificeis de encontrar... Se alguém se lembrar deste evento e que possa juntar mais dados dê uma apitadela  . Tinha piada tanto tempo depois ver o que se passou meteorologicamente


----------



## tomalino (21 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Vince disse:


> Animação IR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vince onde foste buscar essas imagens?

Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Sem provas documentadas ... nem imagens vou documentar a minha experiência do dia 13 Outubro de 1989. O dia que mais choveu aqui em Faro: 164 mm em 24h.
> 
> Nesse dia, por sinal uma Sexta-feira 13, foi um dia normal de escola tinha eu 10 anos, e frequentava a 4ª classe(4º ano). Foi um dia marcado pelo sol e por alguns aguaceiros mas nada de especial. O vento soprava de Oeste, bem como as nuvens que vinham de Oeste.
> Ao final do dia, já estava eu em casa, depois de um dia de aulas, formam-se umas espessas nuvens a sul da minha casa, ou seja, na costa algarvio. O vento soprava fraco quase nulo. O que parecia não ser nada de especial e nem sequer chegar ao Algarve, ou mais concretamente a Faro, de repente acontece algo que nunca havia visto na minha vida, nem nunca mais vi.
> ...



Bom, oh caro colega Aurélio a história está meio mal contada, o mau não foi à noite, porque se fosse à noite eu não teria de vir nos carros dos bombeiros para casa porque estava na escola, a manhã foi de sol, às 13 horas vi no Canal1 nas notícias que davam mau tempo para a tarde, mas nada previa-se que viesse acontecer, por volta das 14horas o céu começa a ficar escuro, meia hora mais tarde começa a trovejar fortíssimo e a chover copiosamente nunca mais vi nada igual, às 16 horas lembrou-me de ir à janela ver e olhei para a rua que é no Bairro da Cavalinha estava tudo submerso, fui à casa de banho fez dois estrondos que até a casa de banho abanava apareciam que estavam a bombardear a casa de banho, no prédio onde moro tem elevador os trovóes rebentavam dentro do elevador tal era a potência, às 18 horas chegaram os bombeiros a zona a sul da EN125 estava tudo submerso a àgua no túnel tapava a linha de caminho de ferro, a minha zona sem água dado ser a descer, e lá vim eu para casa, andava eu no 4ºano foi assustador os trovões, nunca vi mais uma tempestade dessa categoria, lembro-me como se fosse hoje , por isso, hoje cada vez que há uma sexta-feira dia 13 vejo se prevêm chuva e ainda dizem que não há coisas na sexta-feira dia 13, uma coisa que esqueci-me de referir o céu estava com cor de azeitona meio esverdeado nunca vi tal cor até hoje.

Depois foi o Dezembro de 1992 do trágico no aeroporto de Faro, o tornado que vi em Março de 1996 e os ventos a 150 km/h no dia de 31 de Dezembro de 1998, e claro as inundações no dia 28 de Novembro de 2006 em Faro, foram estes acontecimentos que marcaram até hoje, mas o que marcou mais foi o de 13 de Outubro de 1989.


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2008 às 08:44)

tomalino disse:


> Vince onde foste buscar essas imagens?
> Obrigado



No GIBBS:
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/rsad/gibbs/gibbs.html

(A animação não está lá, foi criada por mim)


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2008 às 01:22)

21 DE fEVEREIRO  DE 1966...









Este foi o dia (tinha 7 anos) em que mal sabia que ,um dia mais tarde poderia documentá-lo , compreendê-lo e expo-lo desta forma  e que mudou a minha vida.
Nesse dia desrespeitei uma ordem emanada pelos meus pais,que à época eram, como não poderia ser de outra forma, voz sublime , nem pensar em sair de casa,mas lá  fugi para a Estrada da Circunvalação ,mesmo ali ao lado,porque havia notícia da queda de frondosas árvores.
Fugi e fui recompensado.
Na verdade ,eu morava perto dessa Estrada que ainda hoje conserva ao longo de Kms frondosas árvores e fui ouvir o barulho do vento nos ramos despidos.
E bafejado pelo acaso, tive até o previlégio de ver uma tília de décadas a   ser derrubada por uma fortíssima rajada a metros de mim..
Neste dia , em que dezenas de ocorrências aconteceram quando cheguei a casa terá sido um alívio para os meus pais.
Para mim ,ainda hoje recordo a intensidade das rajadas de vento...
No balanço final do dia, o meu Pai lá ía dizendo que aquilo  era uma miniatura 
do "Ciclone" de 15.02.41...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2008 às 04:16)

E já que estámos em época morta e apenas isso,
já que outros Invernos virão assim,
aqui vai mais uma tempestade que recordo com pormenor.











Trabalhava à época na Rua de Cedofeita-Porto num casarão como muitos que por lá ainda existem,com quintais enormes , cheios  de árvores frondosas.
Os dias de vento tinham um encanto especial.
Os dias de muito vento, os dias de temporal, como este de 07.11.82, eram uma alucinação.
Recordo-me de ter tido dificuldades em sair do local de trabalho.Havia destroços de árvores por todo o lado.Passei pela Boavista (a caminho de casa)e contavam-se algumas árvores caídas.
...E três meses depois nevava à cota zero no NW...
Há Invernos assim...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mar 2008 às 04:58)

Pelo Estio que atravessámos,estas imagens, estes registos são irrealidades.
Pura Ficção...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 11:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pelo Estio que atravessámos,estas imagens, estes registos são irrealidades.
> Pura Ficção...



Nimboestrato tanto desespero mais virão assim, todos nós sabemos como é distribuição espacial da percepitação em Portugal, é muito irregular  eu continuo a achar que este ano é um compensação do que se passou em 2006  e o Verão irá compensar ou pelo irá compensar parte, daquilo que não se passou no Inverno.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

A data de 15 de Dezembro de 1926, é largamente referido nos jornais de época, sobre o grande temporal que se abateu sobre a ilha da Madeira. Muitas casas completamente destruidas, arvores arrancadas pela raiz, inumeras estradas e pontes levadas pela água.
Poucos meses a referência de um ciclone pelos Açores a 26 de Fevereiro de 1927.






Curiosamente, após o temporal de 15 de Dezembro, até Abril - Maio de 1927, foram meses de seca com tempo quente que deixaram muitos agricultores com culturas arruinadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2008 às 16:40)

Faz hoje precisamente 7 anos que um dos pilares da ponte de Entre-os-Rios ruiu, arrastando outros e com tal facto mais de metade da ponte se desmoronou.Tal facto provocou como todos sabemos a morte de 59 pessoas.
Embora a incúria dos responsáveis técnicos encabece a lista das causas para a ocorrência de tal tragédia,existem outras que aqui se sublinha:
-Naquele dia, Vila Real, por  exemplo,registou 93 mm registados entre as 00 e as 18 h e toda a bacia do Tâmega registou precipitações incríveis.








mas aquele dia foi mais um entre muitos outros daquele incrível inverno pluvioso.
Recordo que de Dezembro a 4 de Março o Douro galgou por 5 (cinco)!!! vezes as margens na Ribeira e em Gaia.
Foi o último Inverno com Oscilação de fase negativa no Atlântico Norte que se caractreriza por Anticiclone dos Açores fraco  e   a Depressão da Islândia pouco activa, ambos mais a sul.Quem beneficia com mais pluviosidade é o Mediterrâneo enquanto que a Europa setentrional tem invernos mais frios e secos e o Nordeste Americano mais suaves .







Aquele Inverno de 2000/2001 foi de facto incrível,em que muitos rios do Norte andaram com leito de cheia quase 5 meses.
Tal facto ajuda também a explicar um pouco a tragédia que hoje  aqui se recorda.
É que se de 2000 até hoje só tivéssemos tido Invernos com a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte na sua fase positiva, em que caractrizada


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

caractrerizada por Anticiclone dos Açores mais intenso e Depressão da Islândia também mais intensa ambos mais a norte e que provoca Invernos chuvosos e amenos no Norte da Europa e secos  no Mediterrâneo,
se este Oscilação tivesse predominado sempre assim, se os Invernos em que o deste ano é um bom exemplo tivessem continuado assim, talvez a ponte ainda lá estivesse e com obras anunciadas para o ano....


----------



## Seavoices (5 Mar 2008 às 15:15)

vitamos disse:


> Eu sempre que leio esta secção, começo a ouvir a voz do Vitor Espadinha na minha cabeça "e recordar é viveeeeeeeeeeeeer"...
> Mas sobretudo fico cada vez mais irritado  Isto porque me lembro bem do episódio que mais me marcou a seguir à neve em Lisboa, mas não consigo localizar o fenómeno temporalmente! Sei que estava na escola secundária em Lisboa, penso que terá sido entre 1994 e 1997 mas não tenho a certeza e não tenho mais dados. E assim por mais pesquisas que faço não consigo encontrar
> 
> Era por volta do meio dia e saía da escola... o céu estava negro... de repente e sem pré aviso uma descarga de água monumental. Eu e os meus amigos desatámos a correr até casa mas não serviu de nada. A chuva era impressionante... na zona do Lumiar havia já lençois de água. Cheguei a casa completamente a pingar... Qual não é o meu espanto qd chego e vejo a água a escorrer pelas paredes e a inundar-me o chão de casa. A quantidade tinha sido tanto que os algeirozes tinham entupido e água estava a passar do telhado para a habitação! Quando acabei de almoçar a chuvada parou (durou cerca de hora e meia). Assim que parou de chover fui ver a calçada de carriche (que era zona habitual de inundações devido á ribeira lá existente). Quando chego á beira da estrada vejo o trânsito cortado, a ribeira a transbordar e junto ás bombas de gazolina ao fundo da calçada so vejo uma alface a boiar (alface: aquilo que os taxis antigos tinham em cima para indicar a bandeirada, lembram-se?). Logo o taxi correspondente tava totalemente submerso. O telejornal da noite mostrou o resto. Entre o Campo Grande e o Lumiar, toda a alameda das linhas de torres tinha água pelo menos á altura do passeio, houve inundações em edifícios e por toda a lisboa grandes lencois de água. Em consequência arrancaram obras de construçao de um muro de cimento para proteger a ribeira da calçada de carriche que ficaram concluídas algum tempo depois.
> ...



Não me esqueco desse dia, 8 de Janeiro de 1996.

Estava em Colares, perto de Sinta e frequentava o 11º Ano. Tinha tido uma aula das 11h30 às 12h20 onde a professora nos de oportunidade de sairmos um pouco depois das 12 horas. Essa manhã tinha sido nublada mas não tinha chovido.

Pouco depois das 12 horas, quando me preparava para pegar na minha acelera e fazer os 2 Km que distavam da escola até casa, começou a chover. Pensando que seria uma chuva breve (como tinha acontecido nos dias anteriores) aguardei um pouco porque não me fazia acompanhar da necessária protecção para não me molhar.

Rapidamente uma chuva fraca vai gradualmente aumentando de intensidade até que subitamente começa uma chuva copiosa que dura aproximadamente 1 hora. Chovia como se não houvesse amanhã. As linhas de água aumentavam a olhos vistos e os primeiros rios começavam a aparecer em sítios nunca vistos. As estradas tornaram-se rios e claro, a minha escola inundou quase todos os pavilhoes e algumas salas (era um pré-fabricado que na altura tinha quase 20 anos)

Certa altura e dado que a chuva copiosa não abrandava, decidi pegar na mota e ir para casa. Só vos digo que tive a minha maior molha que alguma vez senti. A estrada estava cheia de lixo, rios de água e de terra. A cada passagem por um desses rios, sentia um brusco abrandar de velocidade. Quando chegei a casa, parou de chover.

Nesse dia, o rio da Várzea (que nasce na Serra de Sintra e desagua na Praia das Maçãs) alagou a zona da Várzea de Colares, desde a Bomba de Gasolina até à Adega Regional de Colares, a zona agrícola entre a Praia Grande e a Praia das Maças e uma zona de terrenos de uma grande quinta em Galamares, bem junto à estrada nacional. Lembro-me também de ver notícias da Calçada de Carriche e de algumas zonas de Lisboa inundadas pelo súbito descarregar de chuva.

Nesse mesmo dia morreu François Mitterrand, o antigo presidente da França (a minha mnemónica para esta data)

O link com a imagem de satélite daquela hora


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Seavoices disse:


> Não me esqueco desse dia, 8 de Janeiro de 1996.
> 
> Estava em Colares, perto de Sinta e frequentava o 11º Ano. Tinha tido uma aula das 11h30 às 12h20 onde a professora nos de oportunidade de sairmos um pouco depois das 12 horas. Essa manhã tinha sido nublada mas não tinha chovido.
> 
> ...



Bem Seavoices, o meu muito obrigado! Pela descrição que fazes e pelo ano referido, parece ser exactamente essa a situação que referi!  

Mais uma vez OBRIGADÃO! Dei voltas e voltas até na imprensa e não encontrei mesmo nada!


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

Relatos interessantes sobre neve, e a chegada mais cedo das andorinhas:

Diário de Notícias - Madeira 11-02-1886
Vilar de Perdizes com 2m de neve
















Já agora, os carros aqui referidos, são os puxados por bois, e não os actuais puxados pelos "cavalos"...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 22:09)

Cá fica mais uma tempestade histórica 28 de Janeiro de 1937.






Legenda da figura:
A multidão na Praça do Comércio em Lisboa, assite a um violento temporal que atinge o país em Janeiro de 1937.


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2008 às 09:08)

bons dias

não sei se já tinha referido aqui, mas lembro-me quando tinha prai uns 5 anos (deve ter sido entre outubro de 1991 e janeiro 1992) que houve uma violenta trovoada durante a noite, inclusive houve falta de luz. Foi semelhante ao que ocorreu a 28 de outubro de 2001. Nunca mais me esqueço desse dia, apesar de ja não me recordar do dia ao certo, se pudessem ajudar agradecia.

cumps.


----------



## squidward (5 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

squidward disse:


> bons dias
> 
> não sei se já tinha referido aqui, mas lembro-me quando tinha prai uns 5 anos (deve ter sido entre outubro de 1991 e janeiro 1992) que houve uma violenta trovoada durante a noite, inclusive houve falta de luz. Foi semelhante ao que ocorreu a 28 de outubro de 2001. Nunca mais me esqueço desse dia, apesar de ja não me recordar do dia ao certo, se pudessem ajudar agradecia.
> 
> cumps.



ninguém me consegue ajudar???


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2008 às 23:40)

squidward disse:


> ninguém me consegue ajudar???



Squidward, trovoadas é trabalhoso tentar saber, só havendo alguém que se recorde mais ou menos da data exacta. 
Em alternativa, só vendo os mapas diários entre Outubro de 1991 e Janeiro 1992 um a um para tentar encontrar os dias com condições eventualmente favoráveis e mesmo assim concluir que era o dia X é capaz de não ser fácil, só verificando depois as várias imagens de satélite por cada um desses dias "supeitos" e ver se havia células convectivas na tua região. Acresce o problema de que os satelites dessa altura têm pouca resolução, pelo que não é brincadeira a tarefa  Uma trabalheira para muitas horas sem resultados garantidos  Se quiseres posso explicar-te de que forma podes fazer tu essa pesquisa.

Se fosse por exemplo um temporal de vento seria mais fácil, pesquisando bases de dados à procura de baixas pressões, mas com trovoadas não dá. De qualquer forma, seguindo a lógica, provavelmente seria em Outubro ou Novembro, mas também pode não ter sido.


----------



## squidward (8 Jul 2008 às 16:12)

Vince disse:


> Squidward, trovoadas é trabalhoso tentar saber, só havendo alguém que se recorde mais ou menos da data exacta.
> Em alternativa, só vendo os mapas diários entre Outubro de 1991 e Janeiro 1992 um a um para tentar encontrar os dias com condições eventualmente favoráveis e mesmo assim concluir que era o dia X é capaz de não ser fácil, só verificando depois as várias imagens de satélite por cada um desses dias "supeitos" e ver se havia células convectivas na tua região. Acresce o problema de que os satelites dessa altura têm pouca resolução, pelo que não é brincadeira a tarefa  Uma trabalheira para muitas horas sem resultados garantidos  Se quiseres posso explicar-te de que forma podes fazer tu essa pesquisa.
> 
> Se fosse por exemplo um temporal de vento seria mais fácil, pesquisando bases de dados à procura de baixas pressões, mas com trovoadas não dá. De qualquer forma, seguindo a lógica, provavelmente seria em Outubro ou Novembro, mas também pode não ter sido.



Obrigado na mesma Vince


----------



## cm3pt (1 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

vitamos disse:


> Eu sempre que leio esta secção, começo a ouvir a voz do Vitor Espadinha na minha cabeça "e recordar é viveeeeeeeeeeeeer"...
> Mas sobretudo fico cada vez mais irritado  Isto porque me lembro bem do episódio que mais me marcou a seguir à neve em Lisboa, mas não consigo localizar o fenómeno temporalmente! Sei que estava na escola secundária em Lisboa, penso que terá sido entre 1994 e 1997 mas não tenho a certeza e não tenho mais dados. E assim por mais pesquisas que faço não consigo encontrar
> 
> Era por volta do meio dia e saía da escola... o céu estava negro... de repente e sem pré aviso uma descarga de água monumental. Eu e os meus amigos desatámos a correr até casa mas não serviu de nada. A chuva era impressionante... na zona do Lumiar havia já lençois de água. Cheguei a casa completamente a pingar... Qual não é o meu espanto qd chego e vejo a água a escorrer pelas paredes e a inundar-me o chão de casa. A quantidade tinha sido tanto que os algeirozes tinham entupido e água estava a passar do telhado para a habitação! Quando acabei de almoçar a chuvada parou (durou cerca de hora e meia). Assim que parou de chover fui ver a calçada de carriche (que era zona habitual de inundações devido á ribeira lá existente). Quando chego á beira da estrada vejo o trânsito cortado, a ribeira a transbordar e junto ás bombas de gazolina ao fundo da calçada so vejo uma alface a boiar (alface: aquilo que os taxis antigos tinham em cima para indicar a bandeirada, lembram-se?). Logo o taxi correspondente tava totalemente submerso. O telejornal da noite mostrou o resto. Entre o Campo Grande e o Lumiar, toda a alameda das linhas de torres tinha água pelo menos á altura do passeio, houve inundações em edifícios e por toda a lisboa grandes lencois de água. Em consequência arrancaram obras de construçao de um muro de cimento para proteger a ribeira da calçada de carriche que ficaram concluídas algum tempo depois.
> ...



Ora, se a memória não me falha (nessa altura eu ja não vivia em Lisboa) foi no dia 9 de Janeiro de 1996. Nesse dia cairam em Lisboa 42 mm de chuva numa hora. Não vi, mas ouvi nas noticias, e deve ter sido uma coisa impressionante. Aliás, ruiu um muro e penso que até, infelizmente, morreu uma pessoa nesse dia. Aqui está carta meteorológica desse dia:


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

cm3pt disse:


> Ora, se a memória não me falha (nessa altura eu ja não vivia em Lisboa) foi no dia 9 de Janeiro de 1996. Nesse dia cairam em Lisboa 42 mm de chuva numa hora. Não vi, mas ouvi nas noticias, e deve ter sido uma coisa impressionante. Aliás, ruiu um muro e penso que até, infelizmente, morreu uma pessoa nesse dia. Aqui está carta meteorológica desse dia:



Muito obrigado pelo testemunho, desse dia que ficou marcado na minha memória.

Fica a dúvida se terá sido o dia 8 ou o dia 9, uma vez que já temos dois testemunhos com data não coincidente! Mas para mim era mais importante lembrar-me do ano e saber se mais gente se lembrava! 

Mais uma vez agradecido pelos testemunhos e cartas colocadas


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2009 às 20:39)

Não sei se terá interesse recuperar imagens de satélite dos dias 6-7-8 de Dezembro de 2000... Sobretudo um depressão em cavamento desde o oeste dos Açores com 1000hpa até menos de 975hpa sobre Reino Unido...














Não é que tenha sido igual ao Klaus, mas é o mais parecido e recente que encontro, digamos um primo afastado. Ainda a frente fria tinha acabado de passar pelo Algarve, já o centro da depressão estava no Reino Unido. Foi rápido, ventoso e também com muita chuva...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se terá interesse recuperar imagens de satélite dos dias 6-7-8 de Dezembro de 2000... Sobretudo um depressão em cavamento desde o oeste dos Açores com 1000hpa até menos de 975hpa sobre a Bretanha Francesa...



Informação muito vaga ... explica o que te lembras para aqui o pessoal ficar elucidado, porque através das imagens não se vê assim nada de especial !!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2009 às 16:09)

_"In 1744, the winter was again very cold. The Mayne was covered seven weeks with ice; and at *Evora*, in Portugal, people could not creep out of their houses for heaps of snow."_

The Wonders of Nature And Arte (Página 487)


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 16:56)

Gerofil disse:


> _"In 1744, the winter was again very cold. The Mayne was covered seven weeks with ice; and at *Evora*, in Portugal, people could not creep out of their houses for heaps of snow."_
> 
> The Wonders of Nature And Arte (Página 487)



Curioso sem dúvida


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 17:00)

Aqui vão mais umas:


*16 Dezembro 1901*
















*15 Outubro 1907*












*24 Setembro 1921*















*8/9 Novembro 1927*


----------



## rozzo (11 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Curioso, a última carta, sem a legenda com o texto descritivo do que aconteceu ao lado, parece tão inofensiva... Do tipo "humm.. pode ser que se forme uma trovoadita ou outra"... 


E essa de 1700 e tal está realmente engraçada! Mas estranha, a descrição do Maine, e depois de Évora! Tudo a ver!


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 20:33)

rozzo disse:


> E essa de 1700 e tal está realmente engraçada! Mas estranha, a descrição do Maine, e depois de Évora! Tudo a ver!



Achei isso curioso, falarem de Évora e nada mais. Penso que será devido ao facto de Évora no século XVI ser muito prestigiada pela Universidade fundada pelos jesuítas (Companhia de Jesus) que eram na época dos mais importantes veículos de produção e difusão de conhecimento e informação, entrando depois em declínio com a expulsão dos mesmos em 1759 pelo Marquês de Pombal. A origem da notícia quase de certeza que é dos jesuítas.



rozzo disse:


> Curioso, a última carta, sem a legenda com o texto descritivo do que aconteceu ao lado, parece tão inofensiva... Do tipo "humm.. pode ser que se forme uma trovoadita ou outra"...



São reanálises, portanto falíveis. O Fil tem andado de volta de reanálises e por vezes até tem encontrado enormes discrepâncias entre reanálises de diferentes entidades para a mesma data. São coisas para consultar com alguma cautela.

E essa até nem está mal, temos a clássica depressão a sudoeste. Noutras situações que tenho encontrado às vezes não se vê grande coisa nas cartas. 

Por exemplo esta notícia, curta mas dramática, de uma trovoada no centro do país a 21 de Agosto de 1926, foi tão devastadora que muita gente teve que emigrar devido a terem perdido os seus bens. Na carta faltará talvez uma depressão térmica na Península.


*21 de Agosto de 1926*


----------



## Roque (11 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

eu acho que todos se devem lembrar do dia 18 de Fev de 08 quando uma pessoa ficou desaparecida no rio Jamor em Belas devido a chuva intensa que se abateu sobre nós.
Penso que nesse dia cairam 120mm de chuva em Lisboa.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Vendo essa de évora que desconhecia, tirando as minhas conclusões parece que não é assim tão raro nevar no alentejo, as vezes meto-me a pensar quantos nevões terão caído aqui em montemor e em évora


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2009 às 09:39)

E mais um interessante. Uma tempestade nos Açores a 4 de Outubro de 1946, com muitos pescadores desaparecidos e estragos pelo menos em Santa Maria, São Miguel e Terceira. Ventos (rajada?) de quase 160k/h que destruíram a Base das Lajes criada poucos anos antes durante a 2ª guerra mundial.


*4 de Outubro de 1946*









Tudo leva a crer que pudesse ser um ciclone tropical mas oficialmente não consta nenhum nessa altura nem nesse ano nos Açores. A época de 1946 foi fraca de actividade tropical, no dia 5 formou-se um furacão que atravessou a Flórida mas não veio para os Açores. Numa lista de catástrofes naturais dos Açores estranhamente este evento não consta. Talvez os nossos amigos dos Açores possam investigar alguma coisa nos arquivos locais.

*Reanálise:*







Pela reanálise do NCAR parece uma cutoff que se formou a sul dos Açores/oeste da Madeira e que talvez posteriormente a baixa em superficie tenha evoluído para uma depressão tropical ou subtropical dado os valores do vento e estragos referidos na notícia (talvez de furacão Cat1 ou 2) e do impacto em ilhas ainda distantes uma das outras.

Vou tentar obter mais informações e mandar um email para o Hurricane Research Division/Database Re-analysis Project a ver se eles alguma vez estudaram este sistema.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2009 às 10:01)

Conjunto de registos históricos sem dúvida muito interessantes! Em tempo de secura meteorológica nada como relembrar eventos bem mais agitados (alguns agitados até demais)...


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Tempestades históricas em Portugal, Little Ice Age*

Dá para ter uma ideia de como foi a *Pequena Idade Glacial*, Little Ice Age, em Portugal.
Nevões brutais no interior em 1886, 1744, 1665, icebergs no Atlântico em 1877, ou neve no Porto Santo em 1860.
Pergunto-me como eram os nevões e o frio no Porto, Lisboa e Braga, durante a Pequena Idade do Gelo?
Certamente que eram mais abundantes e o frio muito mais extremo!
Pergunto-me que temperaturas tinha o Inverno?

Sabe-se que na Europa os rios permaneciam gelados 2 meses, e faziam-se feiras em cima deles. Isto só é possível se as temperaturas mantiverem-se abaixo dos -5ºC durante esses 2 meses nos sítios como Londres, Amsterdam ou Paris. Hoje em dia nunca acontece.

Sei também que haviam relatos históricos dessa época de nevões na Serra do Montemuro (perto de Lisboa, a 660 metros), pois até ali havia localizada uma "Fábrica do Gelo" onde se levava o gelo da serra para Lisboa para produzir gelados, visto não haver frigoríficos naquela altura. Imaginem!
http://www.ippar.pt/patrimonio/itinerarios/industrial/ind_gelo.html
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=7d77901f-f547-4e3c-8609-58b400411a92








Gerofil disse:


> _"In 1744, the winter was again very cold. The Mayne was covered seven weeks with ice; and at *Evora*, in Portugal, people could not creep out of their houses for heaps of snow."_
> 
> The Wonders of Nature And Arte (Página 487)





> A Invernada de 1664-65 (Coimbra)
> 
> "Aos 13 (13 de Janeiro de 1665), quase espaço de vinte e quatro horas, se cobriu tudo de neve altíssima, chovendo copiosamente no mesmo tempo, e ventando, por espaço de vinte e quatro horas, com tal fúria a espaços, se duram mais tempo e com maior continuação, nenhuma cousa ficara em pé. O estrago nos olivais e em todo o género de árvores foi enormíssimo, e maior nos montes que nos vales, umas arrancadas de todo, outras quebradas. Na nossa Quinta da Cheira vieram ao chão mais de duzentos pinheiros, que ali são muito grandes e fortes, e nesta cerca do Colégio vinte e quatro ciprestes, e muito mais na de Santa Cruz."





Rog disse:


> Relatos interessantes sobre neve, e a chegada mais cedo das andorinhas:
> 
> Diário de Notícias - Madeira 11-02-1886
> Vilar de Perdizes com 2m de neve
> ...





Rog disse:


> Realmente é interessante ver que há 130 anos os dados meteorologicos eram mais completos que os actuais...
> 
> Do continente já vi alguns registos de 1877 essencialmente de Lisboa, qdo os reencontrar posto por cá.
> 
> Um outro relato tb do ano 1876, fala de relatos de icebergues... interessante:





> Mas, atenção, já nevou em Porto Santo: 4 de Fevereiro de 1860.
> 
> A SECA E A FOME
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 01:24)

Roque disse:


> Penso que nesse dia cairam 120mm de chuva em Lisboa.



O valor de precipitação registado em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, segundo observadores do IM, foi de *147,3 mm* nesse dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2009 às 12:54)

Sem dúvida que a década de 70 foi uma década cheia de emoções, basta dizer-se que se estava a arrefecer para ter cartas como estas


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2009 às 19:24)

*Re: Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967*



Aurélio disse:


> Salvo erro ... em 13 Outubro de 1989?(90?) em Faro tb cairam 164 mm(l/m2), e algures em 1983, creio que em Tavira tb cairam cerca de 180 mm, sendo essa precipitação registada em cerca de 24h.
> No que me lembro de 13 Outubro aqui em Faro começou a chover ao fim do dia(cerca das 17h/18h) logo com imensa violência e depois prolongou-se por toda a noite em regime de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, e lembro-me particularmente de um caso muito estranho:
> *Uma nuvem pequenina aparentemente inofensiva a provocar um relampago violento que chegou á terra, felizmente sem causar estragos. Mas foi muito estranho ....*



Teria sido algo deste género?


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 19:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sem dúvida que a década de 70 foi uma década cheia de emoções, basta dizer-se que se estava a arrefecer para ter cartas como estas



  Se bem que bastante jovem nessa década, recordo-me de formação de geada nos campos praticamente ao nível do mar, dias seguidos, pequenos lagos congelavam, só a meio da manhã o branco desaparecia.

  As mínimas na região do Porto eram seguramente negativas, a corrente de nordeste, ar polar, acontecia com regularidade.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

*Re: Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967*



squidward disse:


> Teria sido algo deste género?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_EZ2pPu34



Isso é realmete muito estranho. A nuvem nem parecia ser um cumulo congestus


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967*



thunderboy disse:


> Isso é realmete muito estranho. A nuvem nem parecia ser um cumulo congestus



Estranho...


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967*



stormy disse:


> muito esquezitoque cena "marada"



por acaso aconteceu algo semelhante por aqui no Cartaxo, no dia 9 de Setembro de 2006 e curiosamente também foi de manhãzinha (por volta das 7 da manhã). Uma nuvem aparentemente inofensiva (muito parecida com essa do video) apenas caíram umas gotinhas (nada de granizos ou chuvadas) e fizeram umas trovoadas brutais...houve uma inclusive que caiu a um 1km daqui provocando um incêndio junto ao Jardim de Infância. Foi uma verdadeira "trovoada seca"


----------



## Chingula (20 Abr 2009 às 18:55)

*Re: Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967*



Aurélio disse:


> Salvo erro ... em 13 Outubro de 1989?(90?) em Faro tb cairam 164 mm(l/m2), e algures em 1983, creio que em Tavira tb cairam cerca de 180 mm, sendo essa precipitação registada em cerca de 24h.
> No que me lembro de 13 Outubro aqui em Faro começou a chover ao fim do dia(cerca das 17h/18h) logo com imensa violência e depois prolongou-se por toda a noite em regime de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, e lembro-me particularmente de um caso muito estranho:
> Uma nuvem pequenina aparentemente inofensiva a provocar um relampago violento que chegou á terra, felizmente sem causar estragos. Mas foi muito estranho ....



O mês de Outubro de 1989 foi extremamente chuvoso no Algarve, como refere. Em 24 horas, de 13 para 14 de Outubro foram registados em Faro, 164 mm de precipitação (com 92mm/6horas - no dia 13 e 136mm/12horas - de 13para 14).


----------



## Chingula (1 Jun 2009 às 23:48)

Roque disse:


> eu acho que todos se devem lembrar do dia 18 de Fev de 08 quando uma pessoa ficou desaparecida no rio Jamor em Belas devido a chuva intensa que se abateu sobre nós.
> Penso que nesse dia cairam 120mm de chuva em Lisboa.



Lamenta-se sempre a perda de vidas.
Mas o acidente não foi por causa da quantidade da precipitação ocorrida.
A chuvada provocou cheias em várias linhas de água, da região...muito obstruídas (por falta de limpeza ou por obras que não levam em conta a possibilidade da ocorrência destes fenómenos), o caudal da ribeira foi suficiente para arrastar o carro que se "aventurou" a passar (outros conductores não se aventuraram)...para mim, a causa do acidente (como de outros acidentes) foi devido ao facto de as pessoas, muitas vezes, não adequarem os seus comportamentos ou opções às situações que enfrentam...o risco, negligência ou ignorância, nestes casos, pagam-se caro.
Cumpts


----------



## irpsit (3 Jun 2009 às 07:39)

Lembro-me disso no final da década de 80 e inícios da de 90.
Geada forte em alguns dias no Inverno onde vivia nos arredores do Porto.

Hoje em dia, quase não há, embora este ano tenha acontecido em Janeiro.



Veterano disse:


> Se bem que bastante jovem nessa década, recordo-me de formação de geada nos campos praticamente ao nível do mar, dias seguidos, pequenos lagos congelavam, só a meio da manhã o branco desaparecia.
> 
> As mínimas na região do Porto eram seguramente negativas, a corrente de nordeste, ar polar, acontecia com regularidade.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jun 2009 às 23:21)

Não sei se estarei a repetir algum post mas gostava que quem tivesse mais dados sobre os dias 25 de Outubro de 2006 em várias localidades do concelho de Loulé e 4 de Novembro de 2006 em Castro Verde onde sem conseguir confirmação absoluta penso se terem atingido os 103mm em 24h. 

«...Mau tempo faz estragos

A Câmara Municipal de Loulé informa que equipas do Departamento de Ambiente e Serviços Urbanos, em coordenação com os serviços da Protecção Civil Municipal, estão no terreno desde esta madrugada a resolver diversas situações relacionadas com o mau tempo que assolou o Concelho durante toda a noite, com chuvas e ventos fortes.

Na linha do Algarve, o vento forte fez cair uma catenária - mecanismo que fornece energia aos comboios - entre Tunes e Faro, incluindo a estação de Loulé, pelo que este troço está suspenso desde as 07h00.

Quarta, 25 Outubro 2006...»

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

«..Mau tempo provoca cheias no Concelho de Castro Verde

No passado fim de semana Castro Verde foi atingido pelo mau tempo que já se fazia sentir por todo o Portugal Continental. A chuva intensa que se abateu na região fez com que muitas ribeiras saissem fora do seu leito e inundassem os campos e muitas casas no concelho.
As localidades mais afectadas foram a vila de Entradas, S. Marcos da Ataboeira, Giraldos e a zona circundante da sede de concelho, visto que a barragem que abastece a vila atingiu a sua capacidade máxima e saiu fora das suas margens inundando a estrada que liga Castro Verde às localidades de Almeirim e Casével. O Centro de Reabilitação de Toxicodependentes (SER) também foi ameaçado pelas obrigando mesmo ao corte da estrada por algumas horas.
Na vila de Entradas viveram-se momentos de pânico. O nível da àgua da ribeira subiu excessivamente e acabou por submergir totalmente as hortas que se encontravam na margem da ribeira oposta à localidade, destruíndo tudo à sua passagem. As pessoas que viviam na zona da "Horta", junto à ribeira de Cobres, viram as suas casas serem atingidas pela força das águas. Muitas delas ficaram sem os seus pertences e com as habitações num estado completamente devastado. Alguns animais desapareceram por entre as águas, dado que ficaram encurralados.
Outro zona afectada nesta aldeia, foi a Avenida principal da típica vila, por onde passa uma canal de escoamento de àgua, que com o nível de água muito superior ao normal, acabou por subir ao nível da rua e inundar os quintais das casas circundantes.
Na zona de São Marcos da Ataboeira a situação também este bastante complicada. O facto da barragem de um Monte não ter aguentado com o peso da água, levou a que esta rebentasse. A água da barragem acabou por inundar a estrada nº123 que liga Castro Verde a Mértola, o que obrigou também a um corte de estrada.
É curioso referir o facto de esta situação ter acontecido precisamente no dia em que fariam nove anos que passou outra grande intempérie por esta mesma zona. Muitas das pessoas com quem falei com quem vivi estes momentos de angústia recordaram este facto e frizaram mesmo que: "com 365 dias num ano, é preciso ter azar!...»


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 17:35)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se estarei a repetir algum post mas gostava que quem tivesse mais dados sobre os dias 25 de Outubro de 2006 em várias localidades do concelho de Loulé e 4 de Novembro de 2006 em Castro Verde onde sem conseguir confirmação absoluta penso se terem atingido os 103mm em 24h.
> 
> aqui estao as cartas ( bastante interessantes e sugestivas a cerca do quao interessante foi esse outono)


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

2º informação de um pescador de Vila Chã, Vila do Conde - recolhida há cerca de 20 anos! - o maior temporal de mar que ele conheceu foi em 1972, sem precisar o dia; 2º ele (que nessa altura já tinha boa idade...) teria sido em Fevereiro - o mês mais propício aos temporais de mar.
Teria sido um dia com ondas de mais de 15 metros - pela zona onde chegou acredito sinceramente que sim; as ondas avançaram muitissimo para além da zona onde é normal ondas de cerca de 8 metros chegarem.

Estas tempestades fazem-nos sonhar...oh se fazem!


----------



## Veterano (13 Ago 2009 às 21:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Teria sido um dia com ondas de mais de 15 metros - pela zona onde chegou acredito sinceramente que sim; as ondas avançaram muitissimo para além da zona onde é normal ondas de cerca de 8 metros chegarem.



  Ondas de 15 metros correspondem a um prédio de 6 andares... A ser verdade, até dá calafrios.


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> 2º informação de um pescador de Vila Chã, Vila do Conde - recolhida há cerca de 20 anos! - o maior temporal de mar que ele conheceu foi em 1972, sem precisar o dia; 2º ele (que nessa altura já tinha boa idade...) teria sido em Fevereiro - o mês mais propício aos temporais de mar.
> Teria sido um dia com ondas de mais de 15 metros - pela zona onde chegou acredito sinceramente que sim; as ondas avançaram muitissimo para além da zona onde é normal ondas de cerca de 8 metros chegarem.
> 
> Estas tempestades fazem-nos sonhar...oh se fazem!





Sim é verdade o que esse pescador presenciou, tal como já escrevi também aos temporais referentes aos anos de 78 e 79.

Só quem já presenciou um fenomono como esse, e agora vou fazer comparações(vai dar polémica), não troco em nada, se por acaso  nevasse no estoril  Estoril(nunca vi), pelo um temporal dessa magnitude, como vi já umas 5 vezes, e é indiscritivel o poder do mar e assombroso que é!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2009 às 00:27)

Por vezes é difícil escrutinar as lendas da verdade, mas neste caso penso que é plausível a altura das ondas.
Aqui ao norte, em plena Galiza, mais propriamente na zona do cabo finisterra esta situação, embora rara, tem acontecido com mais frequência do que se pensa - na última ciclo-génese formada há meses atrás (será Janeiro?), a costa norte da Galiza presenciou ondas com mais de 10 metros de altura.
Parece-me que numa destas situações sinópticas que já mostraram mais atrás, tenha sido possível a formação de tempestades marítimas que levem à existência de grandes ondas ao largo da nossa costa norte.

Não presenciei (para pena minha - foi o ano em que nasci) mas deve ter sido um espectáculo brutal - o mar avançou cerca de 150 metros mais para além da zona onde, em certos anos, o mar alcança com ondas de 7\8 metros.

Já presenciei alguns temporais de mar com ondas de mais de 6\7 metros na nossa costa e é digno de recordar - só é triste quando alguém sofre com isso mas a natureza é assim...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Temporal de 31 de Outubro de 2003

TEMPORAL CAUSA MORTE E UM DESAPARECIDO - O mau tempo de ontem esteve na origem de uma morte em Aveiro, um desaparecido ao largo da Costa Nova e de um ferido ligeiro em Beja. E morreram sete vacas, afogadas num dia em que os bombeiros de todo o País receberam mais de 350 pedidos de intervenção.
A tempestade que assolou o País provocou ontem uma vítima mortal, um encarregado de obras do Estádio Municipal de Aveiro que caiu de uma altura de 15 metros, e levou ao desaparecimento de um cidadão francês, no naufrágio de um veleiro ao largo da Costa Nova, Ílhavo.
O trabalhador, de 43 anos, foi à cobertura do estádio, às 16h45, “para uma última verificação e terá sido surpreendido pelo vento, com rajadas fortíssimas, que o fizeram escorregar”, refere fonte dos Bombeiros Novos de Aveiro. Também o veleiro francês que naufragou a duas milhas (cerca de quatro quilómetros) da Costa Nova, Ílhavo, terá sido apanhado pelo forte temporal, que provocou vagas de nove metros. Dos três tripulantes, de nacionalidade francesa, dois conseguiram chegar à praia, com ajuda de um bote salva-vidas, e o terceiro, de 68 anos, está ainda desaparecido. 
De acordo com informações da Polícia Marítima, o alerta foi dado por volta das 15h00 e quando as primeiras equipas de socorro chegaram ao local, a Sul do Parque de Campismo, já os dois sobreviventes, de 58 e 59 anos, se encontravam no areal, juntamente com vários destroços da embarcação, um veleiro de 12 metros de comprimento. “Um deles estava mais maltratado e foi assistido ainda no local, por elementos do INEM. Foram para o Hospital de Aveiro e estão ambos fora de perigo”, precisou Armando Barros, chefe da Polícia Marítima. Os três colegas, que tinham partido de Brest, em França, para participarem numa regata em Portimão, terão tido problemas junto à costa aveirense, “e talvez não tenham conseguido pedir socorro, uma vez que não houve comunicação via rádio. Sabe-se apenas que os tripulantes foram atirados ao mar, quando a embarcação se despedaçou”, refere o mesmo responsável. As buscas, que contaram com um ‘heli’ da Força Aérea até às 17h00, prosseguem hoje, de manhã, reforçadas com meios do ISN e bombeiros. 
MAU TEMPO (ANGÚSTIA) - A intempérie deixou marcas em quase todos os concelhos do Grande Porto. Os Sapadores passaram a noite numa roda viva a acorrer a pequenos destelhamentos, sendo que foram os Voluntários de Gondomar que mais trabalho tiveram com os danos causados no telhado de um prédio de quatro andares da Rua Dr. Afonso Costa, que não obrigou a desalojamentos. Entretanto, as famílias de Campanhã que ainda não acataram a intenção da Metro do Porto em as realojar, passaram uma noite de angústia.
INUNDAÇÕES - A chuva intensa e as fortes rajadas de vento que se fizeram sentir ontem nos distritos de Braga e Viana do Castelo provocaram a queda de dezenas de árvores e inundações de casas particulares e vias públicas. A circulação ferroviária na Linha do Minho chegou mesmo a ser interrompida. A queda de árvores danificou também alguns automóveis em Guimarães, onde se registaram diversas inundações, tal como em Braga, com os Bombeiros a serem chamados para escoamento de águas.
ANIMAIS MORTOS - A forte chuva que se fez sentir na madrugada de ontem, inundou os campos de Salreu, em Estarreja, provocando a morte a sete novilhos. Os bombeiros foram chamados, pelas 06h20, para ajudar no salvamento de mais de duas dezenas de cabeças de gado, apanhadas pelo temporal. Segundo fonte do comando, “os proprietários não atenderam aos avisos da Protecção Civil e mantiveram as vacas nos campos, a maioria delas presas. Com a subida das águas, sete animais não conseguiram escapar”.
Carla Pacheco (Aveiro)

Fonte: Correio da Manhã (dia 1 de Novembro de 2003)

Imagem de Satélite: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/WEBOPS/medialib/medialib/images/2003_10_31_1130_rgb_02-04r-09_print.jpg


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2009 às 15:54)

Há dias tinha dito que me lembrava de ter chovido torrencialmente 3 dias seguidos, e que não me conseguia lembrar de quando tinha sido. Aqui mostro apenas alguns dos candidatos:
É impressionante não são alguns dos valores apresentados e atenção que existem estações que deviam ter mais precipitação do que têm por não deverem estarem a funcionar durante todas as horas do evento !! 
Faltam apenas alguns meses ... pois destaquei pela precipitação diária e não pela mensal.
Dezembro de 1989 registou para cima de 500 mm de valor mensal !!
Tempestades históricas no Algarve:

Nov:88




Nov: 87




Dez: 87




Dez:89




Dez: 92




Dez:95




Dez:2000




Dez: 2001




Fonte: INAG
.... 
Isto apenas para mostrar de como isto era antigamente e como é agora !!
E claro para sabermos as tempestades que mais afectaram o barlavento e o sotavento nos ultimos 30 anos !!
Como devem ter reparado não encontrei nada de especial nos ultimos 8 anos. Porque será?

PS: Desculpem má qualidade do tratamento da imagem mas isto foi feito por PrintScreen do site do INAG !!
Já agora nos dias mais chuvosos apresentados não verifiquei as estações estiveram sempre a funcionar, nomeadamente Quelfes !!
Se me pedirem posso colocar mais tarde, os gráficos de pressão mas aviso já que são enganadoras !!


----------



## CeterisParibus (2 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

No âmbito de temporais com fatalidades associadas, parece-me que tem lugar de destaque o que ocorreu em 2/12/1947, curiosamente, há precisamente 62 anos.
Nesse dia, segundo relatos dos meus pais que eram miúdos à data, e também pela leitura de alguns artigos encontrados na net, saíu do porto da Figueira da Foz um largo grupo de traineiras pertencentes à frota nortenha ( especialmente Matosinhos e Póvoa), as quais tinham descarregado sardinha na Figueira, e dirigiam-se para casa. Foram apanhados por um temporal que provocou o naufrágio de 4 delas, com a consequente perda de 151 vidas humanas. 

Seria interessante saber as condições atmosféricas nessa data ( 1/2 Dezembro 1947), especialmente as atinentes a velocidade do vento e ondulação marítima.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

CeterisParibus disse:


> No âmbito de temporais com fatalidades associadas, parece-me que tem lugar de destaque o que ocorreu em 2/12/1947, curiosamente, há precisamente 62 anos.
> Nesse dia, segundo relatos dos meus pais que eram miúdos à data, e também pela leitura de alguns artigos encontrados na net, saíu do porto da Figueira da Foz um largo grupo de traineiras pertencentes à frota nortenha ( especialmente Matosinhos e Póvoa), as quais tinham descarregado sardinha na Figueira, e dirigiam-se para casa. Foram apanhados por um temporal que provocou o naufrágio de 4 delas, com a consequente perda de 151 vidas humanas.
> 
> Seria interessante saber as condições atmosféricas nessa data ( 1/2 Dezembro 1947), especialmente as atinentes a velocidade do vento e ondulação marítima.



de facto durante os primeiros dias de DEZ de 1947 passaram varias e intensas frentes frias  associadas a uma forte corrente de NW entre o NW da terra nova e a PI e nucleos de baixas pressoes nas ilhas britanicas e no mediterraneo ocidental
podes consultar aqui:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsslpeur.html


----------



## CeterisParibus (3 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Obrigado Stormy.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> de facto durante os primeiros dias de DEZ de 1947 passaram varias e intensas frentes frias  associadas a uma forte corrente de NW entre o NW da terra nova e a PI e nucleos de baixas pressoes nas ilhas britanicas e no mediterraneo ocidental
> podes consultar aqui:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsslpeur.html



Onde consigo destes mapas para ´96?


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Pedro disse:


> Onde consigo destes mapas para ´96?



aqui:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html
talvez tenhas nascido num dia de trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

*Cronologia dos principais temporais, inundações e enxurradas*



> A tempestade que causou hoje, sábado, pelo menos 32 mortos na ilha da Madeira é apenas mais uma capítulo de uma série de inundações e enxurradas que ocorreram nos últimos anos.
> 
> Segundo dados do blogue "Madeira, gentes e lugares", que faz uma cronologia dos desastres naturais no arquipélago, há relatos de enxurradas desde 1611, mas os mais recentes e que ainda estão na memória dos madeirenses foram os de 29 de Outubro de 1993 e 06 de Março de 2001.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 12:10)

Bem, aqui fica um gif com mais uma tempestade 







Desenrolou-se de 3 a 6 de Dezembro de 1925 (período mais violento).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 21:32)

Cheias



> *1909  - Dezembro*
> 
> Grandes cheias no Douro entre 17 e 25 de Dezembro, sendo os dias 21 a 23 os piores. Foi uma das maiores cheias conhecidas no Douro. Atingiu na Régua o caudal máximo de 16 700 m3/s; Os prejuízos foram bastante elevados. Perderam-se muitas dezenas de barcas de carga, e registaram-se várias vítimas mortais.
> 
> ...



http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA3_cheias/GA35_CheiasPortugal/GA35_cheiasPortugal.html


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2010 às 00:31)

Mais um nos Açores







Foi um ciclone tropical, que se reintensificou nos Açores, 3 de Setembro de 1899.
Furacão San Ciriaco, um dos mais duradouros de sempre no Atlântico, cerca de um mês inteiro.


----------



## Chingula (23 Out 2010 às 15:25)

Em relação às situações meteorológicas que afectaram as regiões a Sul do Tejo, em Novembro de 1997, a situação mais gravosa ocorreu no final do dia 5 e não no dia 6 de Novembro.
Rajadas de vento mais intensas registadas no dia 5: 
Sines (22 00 UTC) - 100km/h; Sagres (21 20 UTC) - 123 km/h; 
Faro (21 10 UTC) - 103 km/h e Portalegre (21 50 UTC) - 103 km/h.
Quanto às quantidades de precipitação:  
Após vários episódios com precipitação elevada (a partir de 18 de Outubro do citado ano de 1997), salienta-se a precipitação ocorrida em 2 de Novembro nas regiões do Centro e Alentejo (Coruche - 127 mm/ 24 h; Castelo Branco - 83 mm/ 24 h; Lisboa I.G. - 91 mm/ 24 h) e posteriormente associada à ciclogenese explosiava de 5 de Novembro  no Alentejo, em especial na região de Beja, entre as 2000  e as 2200 UTC atingem-se valores de precipitação  muito elevados (111 mm/24 h).
A situação de catástrofe (Alentejo e Algarve) com 11 mortos, cerca de 40 feridos e avultados prejuizos materiais - mais grave ainda na região da Estremadura Espanhola - deveu-se ao efeito cumulativo de sucessivos episódios de chuva forte.
Elementos retirados da publicação - *Os Temporais de Outubro e Novembro de 1997 em Portugal Continental* - publicação de Abril de 1998 do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 00:27)

A página "Tempestades históricas em Portugal" se pretende ser uma página útil, não pode ignorar os registos existentes em Instituições que se dedicam à Meteorologia...como os arquivos dos Institutos Geofísicos e os registos do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional do Continente e dos Arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores ou ainda do Instituto Hidrográfico, como de outras Instituições credíveis.
1 - O chamado ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, cabe neste espaço?
2 - Só interessa a fenomenologia associada a cheias e inundações?
3 - As quantidades de precipitação elevadas, serão mais relevantes as que causam inundações repentinas (em especial em meio urbano) ou os períodos longos de precipitação, que têm maior incidência em cheias nas bacias dos principais rios?
3 - E as condições de mar com efeitos na orla costeira?
etc...


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Chingula disse:


> A página "Tempestades históricas em Portugal" se pretende ser uma página útil, não pode ignorar os registos existentes em Instituições que se dedicam à Meteorologia...como os arquivos dos Institutos Geofísicos e os registos do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional do Continente e dos Arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores ou ainda do Instituto Hidrográfico, como de outras Instituições credíveis.
> 1 - O chamado ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, cabe neste espaço?
> 2 - Só interessa a fenomenologia associada a cheias e inundações?
> 3 - As quantidades de precipitação elevadas, serão mais relevantes as que causam inundações repentinas (em especial em meio urbano) ou os períodos longos de precipitação, que têm maior incidência em cheias nas bacias dos principais rios?
> ...



Este tópico é mais generalista, alguns eventos devido à importância que tiveram tem o seu próprio tópico (1941,1967,etc,etc).
Mas não há regras rígidas, tudo o que seja interessante é bem vindo.

Quanto aos arquivos, sim claro, a informação mais interessante estará nos arquivos das instituições nacionais, mas pronto, o tempo para fazer pesquisas não é muito, ou apenas um mero interessado por estas coisas. No meu caso acabo por procurar coisas em certos arquivos internacionais pois é rápido e pratico.

Já agora aproveito para informar que a tempestade nos Açores a 
4 de Outubro de 1946 que me despertou a atenção o ano passado:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...historicas-em-portugal-1560-4.html#post133855

Na sequência de uns contactos que fiz na altura, esta tempestade vai em breve fazer parte de uma tese de reanálise das temporadas 1944-1953 dum investigador na Universidade de Miami/RSMAS, e nessa tese vai recomendar a inclusão desta tempestade como um novo ciclone tropical até aqui "oficialmente" desconhecido nos registos. Veremos como corre


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 16:05)

Vou tentar referenciar alguns episódios que tenho conhecimento e que estão documentados, peço desculpa da eventualidade de já estarem referidos:
 1 - "O Ciclone de 28 de Agosto de 1893 " J. Agostinho (tipografia Andrade - Angra do Heroismo. 
Passo a citar:
...No dia *28 de Agosto de 1893 *passou sobre os Açores um dos mais violentos ciclones que de si deixaram memória nestas ilhas, sendo principalmente atingidas as ilhas do grupo central, nomeadamente a Terceira.
...a pressão mínima foi de 744,8 mm, às 11h 30 m...
...Vários ciclones de menor intensidade acusaram pressões menores incluindo o de 3 de Dezembro de 1925, em que a pressão desceu a 714 mm...
...O que surpreende neste ciclone é a subitaneidade do seu aparecimento, a sua extraordinária violência, durando aliás poucas horas, e o seu pronto desvanecimento, ou melhor, afastamento.
...verifica-se que se formou perto das ilhas de Cabo Verde, no dia 21, dirigindo-se para NW...
2 - " Le Cyclone ou *7 - 8 Janvier 1929 *aux iles Açores" José Agostinho in "La Meteorologie" Tomo V, 1929 - pag, 271 a 274 
3 - Na publicação do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional " A Pesca do atum e alguns aspectos da interacção Oceano-Atmosfera na região dos Açores" de 5 de Novembro de 1975 - Manuel L. Bettencourt, nas páginas 37 e 38 refere:
 "Dos Ciclones ocorridos entre 1958 e 1969 citam-se os que obrigaram a precauções especiais nos Açores" foram nos anos de 1958, 1959, 1961, 1962, 1964, 1965, 1966, 1967, 1968 e 1969...
Apenas os de Setembro de *1959 e 1961 *passaram sobre os Açores, os restantes passaram ao largo do Arquipélago.


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 16:35)

1 - In  Apendice XII - Principal Tropical Cyclones Reaching Terceira from 1893
J. Agostinho:

28 de Agosto de 1893; 17 de Outubro 1899; 22 de Novembro 1906; 6 de Abril de 1911; 24 de Março de 1915; 16 de Março de 1916; 8 de Fevereiro de 1919; 12 de Abril de 1921; 3 de Dezembro de 1925; 27 de Setembro de 1926; 8 de Janeiro de 1929; 30 de Agosto de 1930; 21 de Novembro de 1931; 10 de Novembro de 1932; 24 de Novembro 1934; 25 de Setembro de 1940; 11 de Dezembro de 1942; 14 de Outubro de 1944; 17 de Novembro de 1944.

Como será razoável hoje discriminar, muitos destes eventos não tiveram origem em ciclones tropicais...

2 - Na segunda quinzena de Setembro de 1957, um ciclone (Furacão Carrie) que passou nos Açores e se dissipou na Irlanda...tendo atingido o vento máximo de 138 nós (próximo de 250 km/h) e um mínimo de pressão de 945 hPa...provocou, a sudoeste dos Açores, o naufrágio do navio escola Alemão Pamir (veleiro) causando a morte de 80 dos 86 tripulantes. (in apontamento pessoal)


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 18:25)

O ano de 1976 teve, nos *Açores*, uma particular actividade no que se refere à aproximação, ou passagem de ciclones tropicais, já em fase de dissipação.

1 - Anna - afectou o Arquipélago de 31 de Julho a 6 de Agosto, atravesssndo o grupo Oriental.
2 - Emmy - afecta os Açores a partir de 31 de Agosto e directamente o grupo Central de 2 a 5 de Setembro. Acidente com avião Venezuelano com 68 mortos...
3 - Frances - Atravessa o arquipélago (entre os grupos Ocidental e Central) de 4 para 5 de Setembro, já como extra-tropical.
4 - Glória - Passa próximo do grupo Ocidental, como extra-tropical, em 4 de Outubro.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 20:49)

Níveis da subida do Rio Lima em Ponto de Lima, numa antiga cadeia da cidade.






A cadeia à esquerda. Foto de 1909.






Ponte de Lima, 1947.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 21:34)

*Cheias no Rio Lima*



> *22-12-1909*
> 
> Maior cheia do rio Lima nos últimos tempos;
> 
> ...



Vídeo no final da página.
http://cheiasepatv.ucoz.com/index/0-6


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 23:09)

..."*As tempestades de chuva que duram vários dias e cobrem grandes extensões do território, verificam-se, em regra, com pequena frequência e correspondem a situações meteorológicas identicas*." - cito uma nota técnica sobre catástrofes de natureza meteorológica em Portugal Continental, de Abril de 1978 (Dário X. Queiroz, José R. Faria e Manuel Bettencourt do INMG).
Considerando as cheias em bacias hidrográficas, associadas a Outonos/Invernos chuvosos refiro alguns que tenho conhecimento:
1876 - Cheias de Dezembro nos rios Douro, Tejo e Guadiana (neste rio, a maior que há registo).
1909/1910
1978/1979 - em Fevereiro no Ribatejo (Santarém com 8,89m)
1989/1990
1995/1996
2000/2001


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2010 às 11:40)

Aqui fica mais um relato de uma cheia e a pior de todas em Tavira:



> *ÚLTIMA GRANDE CHEIA EM TAVIRA FOI HÁ 20 ANOS
> *
> 
> Durante todo o dia 3 de Dezembro de 1989, domingo, choveu na zona sotavento do Algarve. Nesse dia, porque o autocarro não vinha a Tavira, tive necessidade de ir a Olhão levar um filho que estudava em Lisboa.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Em Dezembro de 1909 eclodiram violentos  temporais em Portugal. A Illustração Portugueza registava, no seu número de 3 de Janeiro de 1910, as primeiras reportagens em vários locais do país, nomeadamente Lisboa, Porto, Sacavém, Alenquer e Vila Nova de Gaia.

"Portugal devastado pelas águas" era o título usado.

Contam que o temporal se iniciou a 22 de Dezembro e terminou a 24 do mesmo: Ficaram  conhecidas pelas cheias de 1909, em Portugal. Aconteceu o mesmo fenómeno em Espanha e França. 
Entre os fotógrafos que cobriram  esta tragédia, destaca-se a qualidade de Joshua Benoliel.





































http://casadotinoni.blogspot.com/2010/02/as-cheias-de-1909.html


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2010 às 13:45)

*A cheia do Douro de 1909*



> O tabuleiro inferior da Ponte Luís I esteve para ser cortado
> 
> Não é possível sintetizar, em meia dúzia de linhas, toda a história das grandes cheias que ao longo dos séculos se verificaram no rio Douro e trouxeram a insegurança e o pânico às margens ribeirinhas do Porto e a de Vila Nova de Gaia.
> 
> ...



Um pequeno resumo das cheias de 1909.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2010 às 14:03)

Um pdf muito interessante, sobre as cheias 3 a 6 de Dezembro 1739 em Portugal.

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2006-82/82_05.pdf



> *Resumo* – As observações meteorológicas instrumentais, em Portugal, têm início
> nos anos 70 do século XVIII. O clima de Portugal anterior àquela década tem vindo
> a ser reconstituído exclusivamente com base em fontes documentais descritivas, em
> que, de um modo geral, são os extremos climáticos que surgem registados. Dada a subjectividade
> ...


----------



## Chingula (25 Out 2010 às 17:11)

No ano de 1995:
- Após um ano hidrológico (1994/1995) de seca, em Portugal Continental, o mês de Dezembro foi extremamente chuvoso, tendo de 22 a 31 ocorrido 80 a 90% da precipitação registada em todo o mês.
- Em 9 de Junho, na ilha das Flores (Açores) foram registados 103 mm de precipitação em 6 horas.
- Mês de Outubro, com dias de temperatura elevada para o mês (superior a 30 ºC) na Madeira, em especial dias 18 e 19.
- Dias 1 a 2 de Novembro, o grupo Central dos Açores foi afectado pela tempestade tropical Tanya.
- Dias 7 e 8 de Novembro, a ilha de S. Miguel foi afectada pela tempestade tropical Noel.


----------



## pmtoliveira (29 Out 2010 às 09:12)

Também há o caso de Monchique que no dia 26 de Outubro de 1997 durante o dia cairam 274,7mm, tendo a maior parte dessa precipitação ter sido registada em 5 horas. Este fenómeno está bem documentado aqui no fórum.


----------



## Chingula (30 Out 2010 às 00:20)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Também há o caso de Monchique que no dia 26 de Outubro de 1997 durante o dia cairam 274,7mm, tendo a maior parte dessa precipitação ter sido registada em 5 horas. Este fenómeno está bem documentado aqui no fórum.



No relatório de Abril de 1998, do Instituto de Meteorologia, "*Os Temporais de Outubro e Novembro de 1997 em Portugal Continental*" é também analisado o fenómeno convectivo da madrugada de 26 de Outubro, numa perspectiva meteorológica e, com os registos das quantidades de precipitação da rede da Direcção Regional do Ambiente, faz-se uma análise do campo da precipitação em 24 horas, comprovando que o fenómeno (elevada precipitação) se circunscreveu à Serra de Monchique. 
Sendo de realçar que dos 274,7 mm/24 h (em Monchique), foram:
  273 mm/7horas, 225 mm/3 horas e 93,4 mm/1 hora.
Na mesma data em 24 horas:
 S. Marcos da Serra - 162 mm; Alferce - 129 mm; Marmelete 116,3 mm e das estações meteorológicas do I.M. do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, apenas Sagres registou precipitação significativa...10 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 10:36)

Ponte do Sabor (1961)





Actual


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 14:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ponte do Sabor (1961)


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

*Cheia em Amarante: Março de 2001*

Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras:





Verão de 2011:





No início da Primavera de 2001:


----------



## Norther (25 Jul 2011 às 14:20)

Mário Barros
Ponte do Sabor (1961)

Que grande cheia, impressionante subida das águas, demonstra bem a grande quantidade de precipitação


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

Foi esse o ano (1995) em que comecei a faze registos do tempo.

Lembro que após um verão quente e seco, o outono surgiu tempestuoso em finais de setembro, e durante os meses seguintes (e essas tempestades extra-tropicais). E recordo-me tão bem do final de Dezembro e ínicio de Janeiro de 2006 muito tempestuoso, choveu forte 3 dias seguidos no Natal.

Recordo também de duas tempestades tropicais no litoral norte, no outono de 2001 ou 2002, e no outono de 2006, com alguns estragos, e de um furacão (o único no Porto nos meus 30 anos), quando era pequeno nos anos 80. Nunca soube quais eram os nomes destas 3 tempestades.



Chingula disse:


> No ano de 1995:
> - Após um ano hidrológico (1994/1995) de seca, em Portugal Continental, o mês de Dezembro foi extremamente chuvoso, tendo de 22 a 31 ocorrido 80 a 90% da precipitação registada em todo o mês.
> - Em 9 de Junho, na ilha das Flores (Açores) foram registados 103 mm de precipitação em 6 horas.
> - Mês de Outubro, com dias de temperatura elevada para o mês (superior a 30 ºC) na Madeira, em especial dias 18 e 19.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 01:04)

Texto bastante interessante e raro 



> *Francisco Carneiro de Magalhães e o clima de Moncorvo I*
> 
> Na sequência de um post anterior, sobre o nevão que surpreendeu Moncorvo (10 de Janeiro), ena sequência dos ventos fortes que por cá deixaram marcas, trago aqui uma sequência de textos de um ilustre e ilustrado moncorvense do séc. XIX, Francisco António Carneiro de Magalhães e Vasconcellos, sobre um “prestígio natural”, seguido da “praga egípcia” aqui ocorrida no inverno de 1843-1844, publicada na Revista Universal Lisbonense, dirigida por António Feliciano de Castilho. Poderão alguns pensar que esta notícia poderia corresponder perfeitamente ao inverno de 2008-2009, que me fez lembrar deste texto. Aqui vai!
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Texto bastante interessante e raro



Sem duvida muito interessante

Devem ter sido dias muito complicados tantos dias de nevoeiro com temperaturas negativas, tudo deve ter ficado coberto de sincelo, e consequentemente com incontáveis prejuízos


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2011 às 00:45)

*Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

Com a publicação na Meteociel e no Wetterzentrale das cartas de arquivo, tanto do z500, da pressão atmosféricas, da T850, do jet, entre outras, desde 1871, julgo ser interessante compilar aquelas que configuraram na certa um evento histórico.

Para quem gosta de frio é fascinante deambular pelos invernos entre 1880 e 1920. É quase cada tiro, cada melro. Vamos às mais relevantes que encontrei:

9 de Março 1883

Em pleno mês de Março, uma entrada fria de época, algo que muito raramente vemos em Janeiro. Com a 528 DAM em todo o país, e com a -6 a 850 hpa, aquela curvatura ciclónica deixa uma questão em aberto. Terá nevado no litoral sudoeste em pleno mês de Março?











17 de Janeiro 1885

Uma situação similar às do inverno 2009-10, com uma depressão a injectar vento de sul, certamente húmido. A diferença é que neste caso as T850 e geopotenciais estão baixíssimos, o que originaria neve no litoral, pelo menos a norte do Tejo.











2 de Abril 1910

Uma entrada fria continental, mete a iso -2 em todo o país, com vento de nordeste. Seria interessante termos as mínimas deste dia, já em plena primavera.











30 de Dezembro 1917

Outra boa sinóptica para nevar em todo o país:











O famoso inverno 44-45, com o dia 16 de Janeiro 1945, quando nevou em Lisboa:











Também as cartas a partir de 1950, que já estavam disponíveis, foram melhoradas. Nas cartas antigas, eu sempre me espantei como tinha nevado a 2 de Fevereiro 1954 em Lisboa, uma vez que não se via nenhuma depressão nem curvatura ciclónica nas imediações. Agora, vê-se uma pequena ciclogénese no Atlântico:





















E, provavelmente, a iso mais baixa em Portugal, desde que há registos, 11 de Fevereiro 1956, -14 no nordeste transmontano:


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Set 2011 às 01:39)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

Isso é que eram entradas frias a valer... grande paciência tiveste para procurar essas cartas, David! 

Eu tive curiosidade em ver as cartas do Ciclone de 1941... metem medo! Que grande temporal de mar deve ter sido, observe-se bem a área enorme de geração de ondas (fetch) ao longo de todo o Atlântico durante longos dias! Além da ondulação gerada pelo temporal local, que já deve ter sido enorme devido aos ventos registados, ainda se tinha que juntar toda a ondulação que tinha sido gerada pelo Atlântico fora! E a maré de tempestade devido á queda abrupta de pressão... uma coisa destas hoje ia dar muito que falar.

















A ciclogénese "secundária" que viria a dar origem ao nosso ciclone começa a aparecer aqui...


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2011 às 10:46)

Vince disse:


> Por exemplo esta notícia, curta mas dramática, de uma trovoada no centro do país a 21 de Agosto de 1926, foi tão devastadora que muita gente teve que emigrar devido a terem perdido os seus bens. Na carta faltará talvez uma depressão térmica na Península.
> 
> 
> *21 de Agosto de 1926*



Vendo o geopotencial, nesse dia é quase impossível ter trovoada, provavelmente, como há 100 anos as notícias não corriam muito depressa, pode ter acontecido a 16 de Agosto:


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2011 às 10:53)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

Horta, 15 fev (Lusa) – O maior temporal de que há memória nos Açores ocorreu a 15 de fevereiro de 1986, faz hoje 25 anos, com rajadas de vento na ordem dos 250 quilómetros por hora e ondas entre os 15 e os 20 metros.

A data foi agora assinalada, simbolicamente, por José Henrique Azevedo, proprietário do famoso café Peter, na cidade da Horta, que decidiu expor no exterior do seu estabelecimento, fotografias, recortes de imprensa e registos meteorológicos daquele que terá sido “o maior temporal do século XX”.

“Foi o maior temporal de que há memória nos Açores”, recorda, convicto, o empresário faialense, lembrando que “o dia até não começou mal”, mas que as condições climatéricas foram agravando-se ao longo do dia, e “entre o meio-dia e as quatro da tarde, o vento atingiu os 250 km’s por hora”.

Segundo explicou, o registo da rajada máxima não foi fácil de confirmar, porque, na altura, os aparelhos do Observatório Meteorológico Príncipe Alberto de Mónaco, no Faial, não conseguiam registar ventos superiores a 150 quilómetros por hora.

José Henrique recorda que o temporal “surgiu sem aviso” meteorológico, o que não permitiu à população precaver-se devidamente, o que justifica que a tempestade tenha provocado um rasto de destruição em moradias e portos, embora não tenha causado vítimas mortais.

Apesar das más condições climatéricas, o empresário, na altura com 26 anos, saiu à rua com dois amigos para tentar registar, para a posteridade, algumas imagens do temporal.

A “aventura” acabou por valer a pena, uma vez que José Henrique fotografou aquela que considera ter sido a fotografia da sua vida: a imagem de Neptuno, o deus do mar, refletida na espuma de uma onda que embateu no Monte da Guia, no lado sul da cidade da Horta.

“Realmente é uma figura perfeita, com a cara de um homem, como nariz, boca, olhos, sobrancelhas, cabelo, que eu chamei de Neptuno da Horta”, lembra, com orgulho, José Henrique, acrescentando que aquela é “provavelmente, a fotografia portuguesa mais conhecida em todo o mundo”.






http://fotoportal.forumais.com/t1843-acores-maior-temporal-do-seculo-xx-aconteceu-ha-25-anos


Lembro-me bem deste temporal causado por uma depressão em rápido cavamento, esta depressão cavou muito na zona dos Açores, e dirigiu-se posteriormente para o Continente...na altura andava na escola , foi uma segunda feira de manhã cedo, e recordo-me de as aulas terem sido interrompidas tal a força do temporal e das rajadas que superaram certamente os 120 Km/h, no recreio caiam pedaços de telhas, caleiras, grandes chapas de edifícios vizinhos voavam, e duas árvores de grande porte caíram no pátio da escola atingindo um carro de um professor que estava estacionado ... chuva torrencial ,um caos...


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2011 às 11:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Cheias no Rio Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheia de 1909:


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2011 às 11:05)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

Ciclones tropicais nos Açores:

30 Agosto 1930






28 Agosto 1893











26 Setembro 1926


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2011 às 11:21)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

Para neve a cotas baixas os períodos 1880-1920 e 1940-1960 são pródigos em acontecimentos. Aqui vão mais alguns:

25 Fevereiro 1944, não descartaria que pudesse ter nevado em Lisboa:











29 Janeiro 1947, esta é um achado, e imaginem como es estaria bem nas ilhas britânicas:











Dia de Natal de 1944, há registo de neve em Lisboa:


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2011 às 11:26)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

O dia 11 de Dezembro de 1978 também fica na História, fortes rajadas de vento de 120 Km/h assolaram o País em especial no Norte...penso que foi nesta data que o mar invadiu a marginal e chegou até ao restaurante O Garrafão em Leça da Palmeira...






em Pedras Rubras registo de *120.2 Km/h* no dia 11












http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/12-1978/85450.htm

de resto esse mês de Dezembro 1978 foi bem tempestuoso, Pedras Rubras acabou com *558.8 mm* de chuva em 31 dias..


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2011 às 23:34)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*



Mário Barros disse:


> Cá fica mais uma tempestade histórica 28 de Janeiro de 1937.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 23:34)

Não foi propriamente histórica mas ainda causou um certo caos pelo país. Foi esta frente que me deixou colado ao fórum até hoje, nunca mais esquecerei esse dia


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2011 às 23:47)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*



David sf disse:


> Para neve a cotas baixas os períodos 1880-1920 e 1940-1960 são pródigos em acontecimentos. Aqui vão mais alguns:
> 
> 25 Fevereiro 1944, não descartaria que pudesse ter nevado em Lisboa:



Século Ilustrado de 4 de Março de 1944: *Caiu neve em Lisboa* 

Artigo que revela ter caído neve na região de Lisboa pela terceira vez nos últimos 20 anos, deixando as árvores e as relvas vestidas de branco. O artigo lamenta que não tenha sido uma neve serena, pois foi sacudida pelo vento.

Fonte: ecoline


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 02:42)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*

QUEM SE LEMBRA

Trovoada Intensa

Gostaria de obter dados e testemunhos duma trovoada intensa que se abateu no litoral norte pelo mês de Agosto de 1987. Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que aconteceu por volta do dia 15 ou 16. Nesse dia, por volta das 17/18 horas, mais ou menos; aqui na cidade do Porto, ainda com luz do dia, já se ouvia ao longe vindo de sul, um ribombar sem pausas. Isso fez-me suspeitar que algo grande vinha aí. O processo demorou horas, pois já deveria ser perto das 23h quando tudo terminou. 
Como tipicamente às trovoadas de convecção de verão, esta seguiu o "trilho normal": de sul/sudeste para norte/noroeste, atravessando desta forma, a cidade do Porto, local onde eu a observei.
Na altura, já com 19 anos, lembro-me de nunca ter assistido a uma trovoada tão magnífica até então. Pela primeira vez, e única até agora, senti o cheiro do ozono que as trovoadas mais intensas provocam. Recordo-me que, ao contrário do habitual, eram vários os núcleos (pelo menos 3) no céu pelo que enquanto se ouvia o ribombar de um trovão a desvanecer-se, já se ouvia outro a rebentar e, ao mesmo tempo, outros raios já a rasgar o céu. Aliás, o espectáculo deu-se porque, como não se tinha que esperar que um trovão terminasse para começar outro, o céu permaneceu por horas como se fosse um fogo de artifício interminável, com dezenas de raios a cruzar o céu em várias direcções simultaneamente.
De referir que, de onde assisti (Amial), tinha uma visão privilegiada sobre uma área do norte da cidade e pude constatar o constante ir e vir de luz que mais parecia o jogo do gato e do rato entre a trovoada e a, então, EDP. Isto porque enquanto se tentava restabelecer a luz durante a trovoada, esta era reposta numa área, ao mesmo tempo que se ia abaixo na área ao lado que, pouco tempo antes, tinha sido por sua vez reposta... e assim sucessivamente até ao fim. Por sua vez, a precipitação não foi nada de especial.
Um facto muito importante nessa noite: Durante à trovoada, num parque de campismo da área de Vila do Conde (Àrvore...penso eu) os campistas começaram a fugir do parque com medo, tendo vindo o parque a ser evacuado ainda nessa noite.

QUEM SE LEMBRA?


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2011 às 04:39)

ciclonico disse:


> QUEM SE LEMBRA?



Talvez na noite/madrugada de 15 para 16 Agosto, uma cutoff de Verão, embora pareça que tenha deixado o grosso da festa a norte da região do Porto, Trás os Montes e Minho, algumas semelhanças com um evento que ocorreu aqui há uns tempos.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 12:51)

Vince disse:


> Talvez na noite/madrugada de 15 para 16 Agosto, uma cutoff de Verão, embora pareça que tenha deixado o grosso da festa a norte da região do Porto, Trás os Montes e Minho, algumas semelhanças com um evento que ocorreu aqui há uns tempos.



Sim, é provável que tenha sido essa. Aliás, confirma-se o grosso da festa ter sido a Norte do Porto devido à referência ao parque da Campismo de Vila dp Conde que fica a 25 km a norte do Porto.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 14:17)

4/5 OUTUBRO 1984

Depressão extratopical, resultante do furacão Hortence

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/cgi-bi...&level1=1000mb&level2=10mb&Submit=Create+Plot

O "Hortence", moveu-se rapidamente através do Atlântico norte, sendo absorvido por uma ampla depressão extratropical no fim do dia 2 de Outubro a noroeste dos Açores. Atingiu Portugal na noite de 4 para 5 de outubro.

A Galiza foi severamente afectada, de tal forma que ainda hoje a maior parte dos galegos recordam imediatamente o nome "Hortence", tendo ficado o temporal mais marcante na memória dos galegos até ao "Klaus" de 2009.

Nessa época, já assistia em casa à TVE, que após o telejornal da hora do almoço, conectavam-se por uma hora aos centros regionais. Vivendo no Porto, era o centro regional da Galiza que captávamos. Foi assim que soube que algo se aproximava e que iria afectar o norte de Portugal também. Começaram logo com o alarme do "ciclone" que se aproximava da Galiza. Lembro-me de avisarem os galegos para evitarem sair de casa e que se fossem apanhados no meio, procurassem abrigo.
Como era mudança de estação, saí nesse dia, após o almoço, para comprar roupa de inverno com a minha mãe. O céu já se apresentava todo coberto com um manto cinzento. Foi só à hora do jantar que os seus efeitos começaram-se a notar.

Pena não ter encontrado referências na net, repeitantes aos seus efeito em Portugal , nomeadamente no Norte. Mas encontrei referências à sua passagem na Galiza.

Notícia do "El Pais" do dia 5 de outubro de 1984, dando conta dos efeitos na Galiza da passagem do "Hortence": 
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...este/Azores/elpepiesp/19841005elpepinac_2/Tes

Notícia do jornal "La Voz de Galicia" de 2 de outubro de 2004, recordando os 20 anos do Hortencia:
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/hemeroteca/2004/10/02/3076699.shtml

Comparação entre o Hortencia e temporais mais recentes que fustigaram a Galiza:
http://www.cambio-climatico.com/«klaus»-pulverizo-las-marcas-historicas-de-temporales-en-galicia


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 15:16)

De repente deixei de encontrar o Fórum sobre "Tempestades históricas em Portugal". Aquele em que se fazia referência ao ciclone de 1941. Por acaso foi retirado? Se não foi, como é que eu procuro em todo o site e já não o encontro desde ontem?
Encontro o "Eventos históricos em Portugal" mas não é o mesmo.

Obrigado, desde já por me esclarecerem.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2011 às 15:30)

ciclonico disse:


> De repente deixei de encontrar o Fórum sobre "Tempestades históricas em Portugal". Aquele em que se fazia referência ao ciclone de 1941. Por acaso foi retirado? Se não foi, como é que eu procuro em todo o site e já não o encontro desde ontem?
> Encontro o "Eventos históricos em Portugal" mas não é o mesmo.
> Obrigado, desde já por me esclarecerem.




Estás nos Aliados a perguntar onde está o Porto 
Dois tópicos foram fundidos neste único, "Tempestades históricas em Portugal" com "Arquivo de ocorrências históricas", não fazia sentido haver 2 diferentes pois até já estava a ocorrer alguma duplicação de coisas. Esqueci-me de avisar.

Ciclone de 1941 também tem um tópico dedicado com imensa informação, nestes casos em que existe um tópico dedicado deve ser usado esse e não este genérico:
 Severa tempestade de 15 Fevereiro 1941 em Portugal


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Vince disse:


> Talvez na noite/madrugada de 15 para 16 Agosto, uma cutoff de Verão, embora pareça que tenha deixado o grosso da festa a norte da região do Porto, Trás os Montes e Minho, algumas semelhanças com um evento que ocorreu aqui há uns tempos.




Vince, gostaria do favor de me indicares o caminho na web para se obter os mapas de arquivo que colocas aqui do NCEP/DOE reanalysis.
Já entrei nesse site, mas não consigo nem a animação e muito menos o título em português. As imagens de satélite já eu conhecia.
Um obrigado desde já


----------



## ciclonico (14 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Vince, gostaria do favor de me indicares o caminho na web para se obter os mapas de arquivo que colocas aqui do NCEP/DOE reanalysis.
Já entrei nesse site, mas não consigo nem a animação e muito menos o título em português. As imagens de satélite já eu conhecia.
Um obrigado desde já.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2011 às 00:37)

ciclonico disse:


> Vince, gostaria do favor de me indicares o caminho na web para se obter os mapas de arquivo que colocas aqui do NCEP/DOE reanalysis.
> Já entrei nesse site, mas não consigo nem a animação e muito menos o título em português. As imagens de satélite já eu conhecia.
> Um obrigado desde já.



Estas reanálises da PI de mapas Meteopt não estão disponíveis, hão de estar mais tarde ou mais cedo para todos. Existem outros sites onde podes aceder ou gerar este tipo de reanálises, se precisares de ajuda quanto a isso diz. Se precisares de cartas de algum evento específico também é só pedir.


----------



## ciclonico (15 Out 2011 às 12:34)

Ok, Vince. Já conheço alguns sites que fazem isso e com as quatro saídas (0Z, 6Z, 12Z e 18Z), mas fazem-nos por variável (sem sobreposição de SLP e 500 hpa, por exemplo), nem fazem animação.
Obrigado.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Out 2011 às 22:24)

Muito bom este tópico, parabéns para quem o iniciou, é sempre bom relembrar acontecimentos marcantes da meteorologia. 

Por exemplo, sempre tive presente essa fantástica trovoada de Agosto 1987 no Porto, e de facto uma das características que me marcou nesse evento (e que nunca voltei a sentir com essa intensidade) foi um forte cheiro a "queimado" que ficou no ar depois da trovoada, e que já li aqui se tratava do cheiro do ozono provocado por aquele evento.

Era um cheiro intenso que, passados 24 anos, ainda perdura na minha memória.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Como não poderia lembrar-me da maior trovoada  da minha vida  que assisti ,
ainda por cima na minha cidade?
Foram  45 minutos de chuva intensa  e relâmpagos  sempre em cima ou por perto  uns  atrás dos outros.
E dois meses depois,( faz hoje   24 anos) a super-tempestade  que derrubou metade das árvores no Reino Unido mas que também afectou o noroeste português.
Lembro-me no Porto  de árvores caídas na Praça da República e no Marquês e a minha própria viatura ter ficado danificada na via pública  com uma marquise que lhe caiu em cima.
Se há anos que não se passa nada ,esse 1987 foi pródigo  em   “acontecimentos”.
E tens razão Iceberg: aquele cheiro que ficou depois; intemporal; passem os anos que passar.


----------



## ciclonico (18 Out 2011 às 04:09)

QUEM SE LEMBRA?

Estávamos em Maio de 1989.
Uma situação de CUT OFF LOW estacionada de 22 a 26, produziu a maior sequência de trovoadas que eu de lembre sobre a cidade do Porto. Todos estes dias, já amanhecia com com alguma nebulosidade, mas rapidamente formavam-se cúmulos que descarregaram as primeiras fortes descargas eléctricas por volta da hora do almoço e, após um intervalo, voltavam à carga por volta das 17/18 h. Foram cinco dias inesquecíveis, principalmente por dois motivos: o número de dias seguidos e produzirem-se duas vagas (a do almoço) e a do (lanche)

QUEM SE LEMBRA?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 18:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ponte do Sabor (1961)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma outra perspectiva e fase da mesma cheia.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Algumas fotos de cheias no Rio Mondego.













A foto é de 1948


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Algumas fotos de cheias no Rio Mondego.













A foto é de 1948


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

*Re: Arquivo de ocorrências históricas*



David sf disse:


> Com a publicação na Meteociel e no Wetterzentrale das cartas de arquivo, tanto do z500, da pressão atmosféricas, da T850, do jet, entre outras, desde 1871, julgo ser interessante compilar aquelas que configuraram na certa um evento histórico.
> 
> Para quem gosta de frio é fascinante deambular pelos invernos entre 1880 e 1920. É quase cada tiro, cada melro. Vamos às mais relevantes que encontrei:
> 
> ...




El mapa de ENERO DE 1885 muestra precisamente la situación que produjo las mínimas de muchas ciudades de España.

Molina de Aragón (1070 metros): -27ºC
Albacete (690 metros): -21ºC
Burgos (850 metros): -21ºC
Valladolid (700 metros): -21ºC
Lugo (330 metros): -12ºC
Madrid (650 metros): -12ºC
Alicante (nivel del mar): -6ºC


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

DICIEMBRE DE 1917.

LOGROÑO (390 metros de altitud): *-16ºC*


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

ENERO DE 1945

AVILA (Aeródromo, 1200 metros aprox.): -27ºC


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

FEBRERO DE 1954.

Temperaturas muy bajas en el Sur de España.

*VILLENA* (550 metros de altitud). Latitud 38º38', la misma que *ÉVORA* aprox.

Distancia al mar: 50 kms a Alicante.

Villena, 3 de Febrero de 1954: *-18ºC*


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

FEBRERO DE 1956.

La Rogativa (municipio de MORATALLA, Región de MURCIA). 1150 metros de altitud.

Latitud: 38º07'Norte. Misma latitud que* MOURA.*

La Rogativa, 11 de Febrero de 1956: *-19ºC*


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 22:31)

ESQUECISTE ENERO DE 1971, ONDE SEGURO O NORDESTE PORTUGUÉS TUVO BOAS MÍNIMAS.

*VILLARDECIERVOS* (900 metros de altitud), a 20 kms de la frontera portuguesa y a 40 kms de Braganza: *-21ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

*Notícia publicada no jornal brasileiro "O Paiz" em 1909.
*




http://lelodemoncorvo.blogspot.pt/2012/06/torre-de-moncorvo-1909.html


----------



## duero (16 Jun 2012 às 15:54)

La referencia climática mas antigua de la que se tiene noticia es:

"las incesantes lluvias y crecidas de los ríos en el centro de Hispania durante los primeros meses de invierno del 181 A.C"

Fontes Hispaniae Antiquae.
Tito Livio.


----------



## duero (18 Jun 2012 às 15:34)

DRAMÁTICOS EFECTOS DE CHEIAS.

En 1649 por causa de las grandes lluvias, el río Guadalquivir inundó la ciudad de Sevilla (probablemente la mas importante de España en la época).

Barrios enteros ficaran bajo el agua, incluso la avenida principal de la ciudad.

Esto produjo que no pudieran abastecerse de trigo ni otros alimentos pues era muy difícil circular por la ciudad.

El precio de los alimentos subió y muchas personas comenzaron a pasar hambre.

El hambre y las aguas estancadas con el calor de la primavera trajeron una PESTE EPIDÉMICA, que produjo 60.000 muertos en una ciudad de 125.000 personas, aproximadamente el 45% de la población murió por causa de la cheia.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2012 às 00:14)

Depois de efectuar vasculhas avultadas em datas propícias, encontrei o seguinte, em diversos jornais...


*26 de Dezembro de 1926* - "Domingo Ilustrado"









*2 de Fevereiro de 1954* - "Revista Municipal de Lisboa"








*3 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*4 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*5 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*6 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"













*11 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*12 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*13 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












*15 de Fevereiro de 1956* - "Diário Popular"












(Devo afirmar, que este mês de Fevereiro de 1956 terá sido espectacular!)


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2012 às 11:37)

Excelente recolha 

Fevereiro de 1956 foi espectacular, para além dos valores de temperatura bastante baixos, teve também nevões brutais.


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 18:17)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012*

E agora por curiosidade encontrei este aqui para juntar aos tantos outros que pelos Açores passaram desde que há registos escritos:

A 4 de Outubro de 1946, um ciclone de extraordinária violência assola os Açores. Embora não tivessem sido contabilizados desastres pessoais, os prejuízos materiais foram enormes: inúmeras casas ficaram danificadas em diversos pontos do arqu
ipélago, o grande hangar do Aeroporto de Santa Maria foi completamente destruído, afundaram-se 20 batelões e lanchas de pesca, encalhou um iate e ficaram destroçadas dezenas de outras embarcações.




 


http://www.leme.pt/historia/efemerides/1004/

(Fonte 1: Diário Popular n.º 1445, de 04-10-1946, pp. 1 e 12)
(Fonte 2: Diário Popular n.º 1446, de 06-10-1946, pp. 1 e 3)


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012*



Azor disse:


> E agora por curiosidade encontrei este aqui para juntar aos tantos outros que pelos Açores passaram desde que há registos escritos:
> 
> A 4 de Outubro de 1946, um ciclone de extraordinária violência assola os Açores. Embora não tivessem sido contabilizados desastres pessoais, os prejuízos materiais foram enormes: inúmeras casas ficaram danificadas em diversos pontos do arquipélago, o grande hangar do Aeroporto de Santa Maria foi completamente destruído, afundaram-se 20 batelões e lanchas de pesca, encalhou um iate e ficaram destroçadas dezenas de outras embarcações.
> 
> ...





Epa, isso é o meu furacão de estimação pois ajudei a "descobri-lo" 
Tanto que eu procurei por mais informação e não encontrei quase nada de dados meteorológicos, e desconhecia essas fotos.

Eu explico, em 2009, quando estava a pesquisar coisas em sites de arquivos de notícias internacionais precisamente para este tópico do fórum encontrei uma pequena notícia de uma grande tempestade nos Açores nessa data, foi aqui que referi o assunto pela primeira vez:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-de-eventos-historicos-1560-4.html#post133855










Como ocorreu em Outubro fui ver as bases de dados de ciclones tropicais de 1946, mas não constava nada tropical que tivesse passado pelos Açores. Tal como (ainda) não consta oficialmente:








Entrei em contacto com Atlantic Hurricane Database Re-analysis Project a perguntar-lhes se sabiam alguma coisa deste evento, pois naquela altura do ano com tantos estragos podia ter sido um ciclone tropical desconhecido até aqui.

Por feliz coincidência eles, dois dos principais investigadores desta área, estavam precisamente a trabalhar na reanálise dos anos 1944–53 e ficaram logo muito interessados.  Até me referiram que estavam a estudar um novo (não registado) ciclone tropical que também passou pelos Açores e chegou mesmo ao continente em Outubro de 1944 mas desconheciam essa tempestade de 1946. Pediram-me a ver se conseguia arranjar mais dados, quer desta de 1946 quer de 1944.

Contactei o IM, falei com algumas pessoas dos Açores, mandei emails para uns jornais, etc, mas nunca arranjei nada de especial ou sequer respondiam, arranjei apenas umas notícias do Diário de Lisboa dando conta de notícias que chegavam ao continente de que tinha ocorrido uma catástrofe nos Açores e que um emissário do governo, por acaso o conhecido Humberto Delgado, foi enviado para se inteirar da situação. Nos dias seguintes outras notícias não confirmaram os rumores de que tinha morrido muita gente, mas que houve ainda estragos significativos. Como era no tempo da ditadura, também não sei se a dimensão dos estragos e vítimas não possa ter sido algo abafada. Presumo que eles depois tenham arranjado mais dados por outras vias.


Essa tempestade faz parte então de vários estudos de reanálise publicados nos últimos 2 anos:

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/Landsea/1944-1953_Published_Paper.pdf
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/Supplemental_Material.pdf


e em breve depois de algumas revisões, deve ser inserida na climatologia oficial HURDAT, ficando o ano de 1946 já a incluir esse ciclone:










O de 1944 se a reanálise for aceite/validada (não sei bem como se processa isso), o mapa de trajectos passará a ser o da direita, passando então a ser este o único ciclone tropical nos registos que atingiu Portugal continental ainda como Tempestade Tropical  (11–17 Outubro 1944). Embora ache este bastante estranho pois a única notícia que encontrei foi de um temporal de mar em Setúbal, nada mais.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2012 às 12:22)

O que encontrei foi isto, inicialmente as notícias eram bastante alarmantes mas depois nos dias seguintes diziam que afinal não tinha sido tão grave como se julgava. Pelas fotos que colocaste dá ideia que pelo menos a maré de tempestade (storm surge) foi valente.


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2012 às 13:05)

Vince disse:


> O que encontrei foi isto, inicialmente as notícias eram bastante alarmantes mas depois nos dias seguintes diziam que afinal não tinha sido tão grave como se julgava. Pelas fotos que colocaste dá ideia que pelo menos a maré de tempestade (storm surge) foi valente.



Fantástico! 
Onde foi que encontraste toda esta informação?
É porque estou a fazer 1 levantamento de todas as tempestades tropicais e furacões que passaram pelos Açores desde o início que há registos.
Consegues-me mandar o link? Ou a fonte? Isto é uma preciosidade!!!

Olha lembrei-me agora de uma coisa, vou tentar ir à Biblioteca Pública e Arquivo Regional de P. Delgada ver os jornais da época dos anos 40 a ver se encontro alguma coisa sobre esta mesma tempestade e depois volto com novas informações, mas muito possivelmente deve de ter qualquer coisa. Eles têm jornais açorianos desde o início do século XIX se, a memória não me falha, e tenho quase a certeza que deve de haver muito mais informação sobre este tema.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2012 às 01:31)

Azor disse:


> Consegues-me mandar o link? Ou a fonte?


É do arquivo do DL da Fundação Mário Soares:
http://www.fmsoares.pt/diario_de_lisboa/ano



Azor disse:


> Olha lembrei-me agora de uma coisa, vou tentar ir à Biblioteca Pública e Arquivo Regional de P. Delgada ver os jornais da época dos anos 40 a ver se encontro alguma coisa sobre esta mesma tempestade e depois volto com novas informações



Ok, agradeço, sempre fui um grande interessado por eventos passados como sabem e na altura até pedi a vários açorianos a ver se podiam consultar arquivos locais, sem sucesso, se descobrires alguma coisa depois partilha. 
Estou convencido de que se muitas pessoas pesquisarem em mais arquivos antigos e outras fontes descobriremos outros ciclones tropicais até aqui não catalogados. Sugiro pesquisas entre Setembro e Outubro para começar, e um pouco antes e depois numa fase posterior.


----------



## ijv (10 Out 2012 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012*

Boa tarde,
encontrei no facebook  um posto a falar sobre um alivião  a 9 de Outubro de 1803,
 Deixo aqui o link do blog do Luís Freitas onde relata tal acontecimento:
http://rubenftas.blogspot.pt/2011/09/aluviao-de-9-de-outubro-de-1803.html

Achei interessante postar aqui.

Fico agradecido pois nem sabia bem onde colocar.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2013 às 15:51)

Deixo aqui uma imagem particularmente interessante.
Reporta-se ao ano de 1911.
As cataratas de Niágara, na fronteira entre os EUA e o Canadá, completamente congeladas:






Deve ter sido ou tremendamente frio o inverno, ou então muito prolongado no tempo, para que toda a massa de água ficasse em gelo


----------



## blade (29 Mai 2013 às 19:38)

pronto basta de frio em 2011 registou-se a miníma mais alta de sempre =D 41,7ºc liguem o aqueçedor pah 

http://www.city-data.com/forum/weather/1317551-new-record-highest-minimum-temperature.html


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Hoje pensei em partilhar esta foto curiosa, está relacionada com as cheias de Novembro de 1983.
Tirei-a no ano passado,aqui na zona, no vale do Pisão(Alcabideche).

Em conversa com o proprietário da casa, calhou falar na dita cheia, de seguida, indicou-me aquela marca na parede da casa, onde chegou a água, impressionante como passados mais de 30 anos a marca perdura.
Segundo o relato, durante aquela aflição a família refugiou-se no 1ºandar/sotão, felizmente a casa tem 2 andares. 
Morar junto a uma linha de água, tem os seus riscos.

A massa de água vinda da serra de Sintra deve ter sido algo  de outro mundo, pois na zona da casa o vale apresenta alguma inclinação, ainda assim água atingiu os 3,5 metros de altura.
É algo de impensável para quem conhece o local, bastante revelador da magnitude da cheia.

A linha de água que aparece na foto, resulta da confluência de duas ribeiras que nascem na serra, uma na zona da Barragem da Mula (ribeira de Porto Covo/Mula) e outra na zona da lagoa azul(ribeira da Atrozela/Penha Longa).

Enfim, foi uma cheia brutal.

Fica a foto. 





Com mais zoom




______

Cascais, 18 de Novembro 1983


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2014 às 11:21)

16-19 novembro de 1983. Parece ter sido o cúmulo de 3-4 dias de chuva intensa e trovoada. As cartas desses dias mostram um anticiclone de bloqueio no atlantico norte e um centro de baixas pressões mais ou memos estacionário que se instala entre os açores, a madeira e o continente, enviando sucessivos sistemas frontais. A corrente polar dividiu-se em 2 ramos com um deles a contornar as altas pressões pelo lado sul chegando até nós. Depois o bloqueio quebra-se e o ramo sul desfaz-se com a baixa pressão a atravessar-nos em direcção à europa e a perder identidade. A orientação da serra de sintra é muito favorável para situações de sudoeste. A enxurrada talvez não tenha sido surpresa.  

16-11/08:51 --- 16-11/14:35 










16-11/16:16 --- 17-11/16:04









18-11/08:08 --- 18-11/15:52









19-11/09:27 --- 19-11/15:39


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 11:36)

Mais dados, sobre as cheias de Cascais.

Pelos vistos choveu muito mais na zona da Lagoa azul.








Fonte:http://geomuseu.ist.utl.pt/SEMINAR2008/Temas de trabalho/IntervenCheiasBacia.pdf


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2014 às 11:45)

A principal causa das inundações de 1983 (para além da precipitação excessiva, como é óbvio - 140 mm em 12 horas na madrugada de 18 para 19 de novembro) foi a canalização da ribeira das Vinhas sob a baixa de Cascais. Essa canalização, na altura sub dimensionada, funcionou como barragem, provocando a subida do nível da água a montante e a derivação de grande parte do seu caudal para as ruas circundantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 12:03)

Sim, era impossível dar vazão a toda aquela massa de água brutal vinda da serra de Sintra.

Foto do local onde a ribeira das vinhas passa a ser canalizada.
Possivelmente no ano da cheia, a zona onde a ribeira estava canalizada seria certamente mais próximo da foz.






Ortofotomapa


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 12:34)

A ribeira chegou atravessar a vila, a céu aberto.
Foto de 1920.






Fonte: Facebook
_______

Baixa de Cascais, largo de Camões.

Altura da água.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 14:37)

Mais alguns registos de 19 de Novembro de 1983


Cacem,Sintra















Um pouco mais a norte, onde a ribeira das Jardas saltou do leito.











Fonte: http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/
_____

Paz,Mafra






Nossa Senhora do Ó (Carvoeira), Mafra











Cidade de Torres Vedras


























Fonte: Facebook


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2014 às 00:19)

*Estudo contabiliza 148 tempestades fortes em Portugal no século XIX*

Projecto envolvendo quatro universidades está a reconstituir o clima do país nos últimos 350 anos a partir do cruzamento de várias fontes de informação. Já há alguns resultados preliminares.

Reportagem no PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

*Inventariação e análise de eventos hidro-geomorfológicos com carácter danoso em Portugal continental (Ivânia Quaresma):*

http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/427/1/17624_DissertacaoMestradoIvaniaQuaresma.pdf

Neste trabalho apresentam-se os resultados de uma investigação sobre eventos hidrogeomorfológicos com consequências danosas em Portugal Continental, baseada em relatos na imprensa escrita diária, num intervalo de 107 anos (1900 a 2006).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 18:23)

Bem interessante Gerofil, ainda para mais, uma tese orientada pelo grande prof. Zêzere.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 10:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais dados, sobre as cheias de Cascais.
> 
> Pelos vistos choveu muito mais na zona da Lagoa azul.
> 
> ...



Foi esta a ribeira que ajudou a provocar o caos em Cascais.
A ribeira da Atrozela, nasce nos cumes que rodeiam a Lagoa Azul.

(Foto tirada na passada segunda-feira, 21-4-14)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mai 2014 às 13:05)

Boas,

Venho colocar imagens que encontrei em arquivo da CMVRSA da neve em VRSA em 1952. 
















Fonte: CM-VRSA

Já coloco a data concreta!


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2014 às 23:28)

Alguém tem notícia de algum storm-surge nos dias 14-16 de outubro de 1987?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Andei no Ogimet, a ver dados da estação meteorológica de Faro/Aeroporto e encontrei isto a 13 de Outubro de 1989, um tornado. 






De facto, a tarde desse dia, foi de forte tormenta, nunca mais ouvi, nem vi uma tempestade como essa, no próximo mês dia 13, faz 25 anos, em que Olhão virou um mar na maior parte da cidade.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Andei no Ogimet, a ver dados da estação meteorológica de Faro/Aeroporto e encontrei isto a 13 de Outubro de 1989, um tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também não ...

Aliás que saudades desses anos, depois disso só 1995/1996 foi ao nivel desses anos.

Relativamente a tornados nada foi falado, e que me lembre nem havia muito vento nesse dia. As nuvens é que tinham alguma rotação. Nesse dia ainda  a chuva vinha a 20 km de distância já eu a conseguia ouvir !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Por momentos pensei que fosse o mesmo evento que afectou Tavira no mesmo ano!
Mas não, este foi a 03 de Dezembro e foi a "maior cheia desde que há memória em Tavira".










1989 foi um ano hídrico complicado... pelo menos pelo Algarve. 

Fonte:
http://avenidacultura.blogspot.pt/2009/12/foi-ha-vinte-anos.html


----------



## Chingula (19 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *Inventariação e análise de eventos hidro-geomorfológicos com carácter danoso em Portugal continental (Ivânia Quaresma):*
> 
> http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/427/1/17624_DissertacaoMestradoIvaniaQuaresma.pdf
> 
> Neste trabalho apresentam-se os resultados de uma investigação sobre eventos hidrogeomorfológicos com consequências danosas em Portugal Continental, baseada em relatos na imprensa escrita diária, num intervalo de 107 anos (1900 a 2006).



Trabalho com mérito mas com algumas falhas, por ex: O ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 é referido como tendo sido a 16 de Fevereiro desse ano (a data do jornal usado como referência) e, no meu entender, foi o episódio mais gravoso do séc.XX e não as graves inundações de 25 de Novembro de 1967 (na região de Lisboa) como refere a autora do trabalho...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2014 às 12:48)

Cheias em Lisboa  - 18 de Novembro 1945.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 09:50)

Cheias de 1983, linha de Cascais, S.Pedro do Estoril.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 11:04)

Excelente registo, incrível como a ribeira chegou a altura da linha de comboio.
Não me digas que a ribeira (de Caparide) levou  de exurrada essa rolote.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 02:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Cheias em Lisboa  - 18 de Novembro 1945.



Incrivelmente actual esta imagem, mais de 68 anos e nada mudou... se não me engano neste evento de 1945 caíu o dobro do que caíu agora no dia 13, em duas horas de mais de 30mm cada. Vou procurar confirmação nos meus arquivos, mas que já houve um evento de mais de 70mm em duas horas isso é certo, não sei é se foi nesta data.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

Pampilhosa. Desconheço ano ou autor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

*Cheias em Olhão a 11 de Março de 1993*

**
Imagens impressionantes*.  *


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 15:53)

08 de março de 1993 - Super Lua, evento que se repete a cada 18 anos. Precipitação elevada coincidindo talvez com marés de coeficiente elevado.


----------



## Chingula (2 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

*Registo pessoal (sem responsabilidade oficial) de precipitações superiores a 50mm/ 1h registadas na rede de estações de Portugal Continental, faltam as datas exactas de alguns eventos...(exemplo Novembro de 1988 no Algarve)...estes valores difíceis de ultrapassar no nosso Pais estão associados a "flash floods"

Precipitação registada superior a 50 mm em 1 hora*

  Monchique* -  *93*  - 26 Out 1997 (02/03 utc)
  Évora  -* 82*  -  4 Out 1944
  Penhas Douradas  -  *78*  -  Jul 1961
  Faro  -  *68*  -  13 Out 1989
  Monchique* -  *68*  -  26 Out 1997 (03/04 utc)
  Colares (Sintra)  -  *67*  - 19 Nov 1983
  Vila Real de St.António  -  *65*  -  Nov 1988
  Monchique* -  *64*  -  26 Out 1997 (04/05 utc)
  Praia da Rocha  -  *54*  -  Nov 1988
  Montalegre  -  *54*  -  Jul 1969
  Portalegre  -  *54* -  26 Out 1972
  Sagres  -  *54*  -  Nov 1988
  Lisboa  -  *53*  -  19 Nov 1983
  Oeiras  -  *52*  -  19 Nov 1983
  Lisboa  -  *52* -  18 Out 1997
  Miranda do Douro  - * 52*  -  Set. 1986
  Lisboa - *51*  -  18 Set. 1918
  Lisboa*  - * *50*  -  2 Nov 1997
  * Valor obtido na rede de observações da Direcção Geral do Ambiente Algarve


Aurélio disse:


> Salvo erro ... em 13 Outubro de 1989?(90?) em Faro tb cairam 164 mm(l/m2), e algures em 1983, creio que em Tavira tb cairam cerca de 180 mm, sendo essa precipitação registada em cerca de 24h.
> No que me lembro de 13 Outubro aqui em Faro começou a chover ao fim do dia(cerca das 17h/18h) logo com imensa violência e depois prolongou-se por toda a noite em regime de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, e lembro-me particularmente de um caso muito estranho:
> Uma nuvem pequenina aparentemente inofensiva a provocar um relampago violento que chegou á terra, felizmente sem causar estragos. Mas foi muito estranho ....


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Boas,



Chingula disse:


> *Registo pessoal (sem responsabilidade oficial) de precipitações superiores a 50mm/ 1h registadas na rede de estações de Portugal Continental, faltam as datas exactas de alguns eventos...(exemplo Novembro de 1988 no Algarve)...estes valores difíceis de ultrapassar no nosso Pais estão associados a "flash floods"
> 
> ........*



Chingula, com muita pena de não ter havido uma estação meteorológica na zona de Quarteira mas ouve aí um dia em Novembro de 2012, que aqui no Algarve a zona de Quarteira deve ter tido valores na ordem dos 50 mm numa hora pelo menos, sendo que provavelmente poderá ter sido no dia 8 Novembro durante a madrugada.
Olha encontrei no site do IPMA os dados referentes á estação de Loulé no dia 8 Novembro, ocorreu em Loulé um registo impressionante de 131,3 mm (para efeitos o IPMA considerou o período entre as 09h do dia 07 Novembro e as 09h do dia 8 Novembro, o que engana bastante). Mas em Quarteira choveu mais ainda ....
Lembro nessa noite ter chovido mas não foi nada de especial comparando a essa zona ....


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2015 às 12:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Cheias em Olhão a 11 de Março de 1993*
> 
> **
> Imagens impressionantes*.  *



Chuva impressionante ou a maior maré do ano ..... ????
Não me lembro de nada desse ano


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2015 às 13:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Chuva impressionante ou a maior maré do ano ..... ????
> Não me lembro de nada desse ano



Foi o Março mais louco que eu conheci. A estação do INAG em Quelfes, registou nesse dia 58.1 mm, já no dia 6 de Março registou 73.2 mm. Este Março de 93, foi marcado por estas inundações, por um tornado no dia 13 de Março que causou bastante estragos, desde de postes de telefones caídos, muros, telhados sem telhas, passou mesmo por cima da casa de um amigo meu, o som era de um comboio e tudo ficou branco à passagem do tornado. Quando o meu pai foi buscar-me ficou incrédulo com o que se tinha passado e deixou o carro a mais de 1 km, porque os acessos ficaram intransitáveis.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2015 às 13:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi o Março mais louco que eu conheci. A estação do INAG em Quelfes, registou nesse dia 58.1 mm, já no dia 6 de Março registou 73.2 mm. Este Março de 93, foi marcado por estas inundações, por um tornado no dia 13 de Março que causou bastante estragos, desde de postes de telefones caídos, muros, telhados sem telhas, passou mesmo por cima da casa de um amigo meu, o som era de um comboio e tudo ficou branco à passagem do tornado. Quando o meu pai foi buscar-me ficou incrédulo com o que se tinha passado e deixou o carro a mais de 1 km, porque os acessos ficaram intransitáveis.



Vou investigar !

EDIT: Já investiguei .... esse mês teve uma 2ª metade do mês muito seca,  e o grande destaque para mim vai para a 1ª semana desse mês com uma cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres ... que andou nas redondezas até cerca do dia 6 Novembro.
Depois essa precipitação do dia 13 Novembro foi devido a uma frente que provavelmente terá deixado precipitação forte mas mais localizada de alguma célula mais forte .... associada uma maré muito muito cheia ....


----------



## Chingula (3 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Chingula disse:


> *Registo pessoal (sem responsabilidade oficial) de precipitações superiores a 50mm/ 1h registadas na rede de estações de Portugal Continental, faltam as datas exactas de alguns eventos...(exemplo Novembro de 1988 no Algarve)...estes valores difíceis de ultrapassar no nosso Pais estão associados a "flash floods"
> 
> Precipitação registada superior a 50 mm em 1 hora*
> 
> ...



No ano de 1988 a segunda quinzena do mês de Novembro foi muito chuvosa, no Algarve, *possivelmente* o valor de Faro de *68 mm/1 h* terá sido no dia 24...
Este quadro serve como "tabela" de máximos possíveis de precipitação horária (raramente atingíveis) e tem algumas curiosidades: A maioria das ocorrências são no Outono (ainda muito ar tropical presente - maior conteúdo em vapor de água) e em relação ao território a maior incidência é a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto Estrela...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Chingula disse:


> No ano de 1988 a segunda quinzena do mês de Novembro foi muito chuvosa, no Algarve, *possivelmente* o valor de Faro de *68 mm/1 h* terá sido no dia 24...
> Este quadro serve como "tabela" de máximos possíveis de precipitação horária (raramente atingíveis) e tem algumas curiosidades: A maioria das ocorrências são no Outono (ainda muito ar tropical presente - maior conteúdo em vapor de água) e em relação ao território a maior incidência é a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto Estrela...



Não porque tu disseste que foi no dia 13 Outubro de 1989, e como eu me recordo desse dia, dia memorável só me recordo de cenário idêntico num Dezembro extremamente chuvoso em que tive 300 mm em 3 dias  ....

Se alguém me ajudar em que data tive 300 mm em 3 dias, por favor diga, porque lembro-me de ter chovido torrencialmente 3 dias seguidos, nunca vi tanta chuva na minha vida, foi quando foi declarada situação de catástrofe ou calamidade aqui no Algarve (89? 92? 96? )


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 02:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Não porque tu disseste que foi no dia 13 Outubro de 1989, e como eu me recordo desse dia, dia memorável só me recordo de cenário idêntico num Dezembro extremamente chuvoso em que tive 300 mm em 3 dias  ....
> 
> Se alguém me ajudar em que data tive 300 mm em 3 dias, por favor diga, porque lembro-me de ter chovido torrencialmente 3 dias seguidos, nunca vi tanta chuva na minha vida, foi quando foi declarada situação de catástrofe ou calamidade aqui no Algarve (89? 92? 96? )



Dezembro com 300mm em três dias? Em Faro? Não tenho ideia desse valor, só pode ser ou 89 ou 75, 92 e 96 não chegou a tanto embora o diga só de memória,  mas 75 teve 322 no mês todo. Vou procurar.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

StormRic disse:


> Dezembro com 300mm em três dias? Em Faro? Não tenho ideia desse valor, só pode ser ou 89 ou 75, 92 e 96 não chegou a tanto embora o diga só de memória,  mas 75 teve 322 no mês todo. Vou procurar.



Vê lá se encontras os registos de precipitação de Dezembro de 89, ali nos primeiros 15 dias de Dezembro, eu tinha os registos de precipitação no PC (mas era no outro que "morreu"), e acho que tinha posto os registos aqui .... tinha os registos de várias estações do Algarve.
Em Dezembro de 1989 choveu 500 mm aqui em Faro, e na primeira quinzena tive uma bela Cut-off por aqui, apenas preciso é dos valores ... aliás o recorde de Dezembro em Faro foi obtido nesses dias .....

Tu és o homem dos registos, deves ter isso algures 

PS: Na análise sinóptica desconfio que foi ali entre os dias 4 a 9 de Dezembro desse ano, com uma cut-off na mesma posição a sudoeste de Sagres, e um movimento de sul para norte da nebulosidade. Deve ser aí, pois lembro-me perfeitamente das nuvens virem de sul para norte e por vezes de Sueste !


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

StormRic disse:


> Dezembro com 300mm em três dias? Em Faro? Não tenho ideia desse valor, só pode ser ou 89 ou 75, 92 e 96 não chegou a tanto embora o diga só de memória,  mas 75 teve 322 no mês todo. Vou procurar.





Aurélio disse:


> Não porque tu disseste que foi no dia 13 Outubro de 1989, e como eu me recordo desse dia, dia memorável só me recordo de cenário idêntico num Dezembro extremamente chuvoso em que tive 300 mm em 3 dias  ....
> 
> Se alguém me ajudar em que data tive 300 mm em 3 dias, por favor diga, porque lembro-me de ter chovido torrencialmente 3 dias seguidos, nunca vi tanta chuva na minha vida, foi quando foi declarada situação de catástrofe ou calamidade aqui no Algarve (89? 92? 96? )



Foi em 1992, que o Algarve teve situação de catástrofe, na semana do Natal desse ano, a queda do avião no aeroporto de Faro, as cheias que levaram tudo à frente na zona do Rio Seco em que os pomares que existiam na altura, estavam completamente submersos. Eu tenho fotos na minha memória, se desse para ligar um cabo e sacar as fotos era excelente. 

Dados da estação do INAG em Quelfes (aproximadamente 3 kms de Olhão):

19/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_ 9.5
20/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_100.4
21/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_ 36.8
22/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_122.2
23/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_ 89.1
24/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_ 31.2
25/12/1992 09:00 _(vco)_ 11.3

Total: 400.5 mm

Fonte: http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_d...ars=413026594&tmin=01/12/1992&tmax=31/12/1992


Em 1989, a precipitação foi menor do que em 1992, embora, a precipitação tenha corrido praticamente durante o mês todo:

01/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
02/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
03/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 3.5
04/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_130.5
05/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 28.0
06/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 62.5
07/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 30.0
08/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 6.5
09/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 10.0
10/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 1.7
11/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
12/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 20.2
13/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 5.5
14/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 9.6
15/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 17.8
16/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
17/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 46.6
18/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 12.1
19/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 5.0
20/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
21/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
22/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 12.2
23/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
24/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
25/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 10.8
26/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 62.0
27/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 3.2
28/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 24.1
29/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 39.5
30/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0
31/12/1989 09:00 _(vco)_ 0.0


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi em 1992, que o Algarve teve situação de catástrofe, na semana do Natal desse ano, a queda do avião no aeroporto de Faro, as cheias que levaram tudo à frente na zona do Rio Seco em que os pomares que existiam na altura, estavam completamente submersos. Eu tenho fotos na minha memória, se desse para ligar um cabo e sacar as fotos era excelente.
> 
> Dados da estação do INAG em Quelfes (aproximadamente 3 kms de Olhão):
> 
> ...



Esse total de Dezembro rendeu nessa estação apenas 543,3 mm no mês todo .... 
Em Dezembro de 1989 ali entre 4 e 8 Dezembro tens ali quase 250 mm de precipitação ...
Em Dezembro de 1992 foi uma aparente "inofensiva" cut-off que só deixou uns 400 mm ... loooll
Que saudades das cut-offs, onde andam voçês ????


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 18:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse total de Dezembro rendeu nessa estação apenas 543,3 mm no mês todo ....
> Em Dezembro de 1989 ali entre 4 e 8 Dezembro tens ali quase 250 mm de precipitação ...
> Em Dezembro de 1992 foi uma aparente "inofensiva" cut-off que só deixou uns 400 mm ... loooll
> Que saudades das cut-offs, onde andam voçês ????



Ainda não acedi ao arquivo que está na antiga casa, mas entretanto deixo aqui a ligação para uma página que tem dados de Faro e Sagres (isto para o Algarve), desde 1973 com valores diários. Não sei quais são as horas de registo das precipitações diárias mas penso que serão das 0h às 0h.

http://pt.tutiempo.net/clima/portugal.html

Alguns Dezembros famosos em Faro:























Novembros em Faro:















e Outubros em Faro:








Sagres:


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

Gostei do valor de 7 Fevereiro de 1982  em Faro com 259,08 mm ... looollll, deve ter sido deve  ah ah ah !


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Quando todos sabemos, que nesses anos houve seca, e o recorde em Faro é de 164 mm. Mesmo os valores da estação Faro/Aeroporto de 1992, não foram esses que apresenta esse site. 

Aqui fica os dados oficiais da estação Faro/Aeroporto ocorridos de 19 a 24 de Dezembro de 1992:

Dia 19 de Dezembro: 58 mm
Dia 20 de Dezembro: 10 mm
Dia 21 de Dezembro (dia do desastre): 97 mm
Dia 22 de Dezembro: 80 mm
Dia 23 de Dezembro: 121 mm
Dia 24 de Dezembro: 28 mm

Total: 394 mm

Fonte: IM

Aliás, os valores já tinham sido publicados, por mim, aqui no fórum no seguinte tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/acidente-no-aeroporto-de-faro-fez-15-anos.1770/#post-84870


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando todos sabemos, que nesses anos houve seca, e o recorde em Faro é de 164 mm. Mesmo os valores da estação Faro/Aeroporto de 1992, não foram esses que apresenta esse site.
> 
> Aqui fica os dados oficiais da estação Faro/Aeroporto ocorridos de 19 a 24 de Dezembro de 1992:
> 
> ...



Assim já bate bem mais certo com os 3 dias de chuva torrencial que eu me lembrava, e por acaso olhei a esse site e reparei  que isso era bem menor, e sem provocar os danos que eu bem me lembro por aqui .... a chuva chegou a inundar a terra do meu vizinho até quase á minha casa, e nunca me lembro nada assim ...
Penso que a maior parte dos meses devem estar mais ou menos certo .....
Além disso tenho a leve ideia de que na altura ter sido dito que esse mês tinha sido o mais chuvoso de sempre por aqui ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

Uma notícia da altura, publicada neste blogue recentemente: 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2014/12/o-grande-incidente-na-a22-no-de-natal.html


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Bom já encontrei de onde tinha tirado os dados e depois de uma exaustiva pesquisa no site do INAG, construi um mapa com os dados de precipitação desse mês ..

NOTAS: Alguns valores são bastante duvidosos, e digo isto fazendo uma clara interpolação de valores. Por exemplo no dia 20 Dezembro aparece Quelfes como tendo chovido 100,4 mm nesse dia. Contudo Faro, Loulé, Estoi, São Brás Alportel, e Faz Pato não tem mais do que 10 mm, aliás sendo a altura que foi e não havendo ainda um débito automatico de dados, assumo claramente que foi um erro de digitação da pessoa que introduziu o valor, portanto o valor mais obvio deverá ser 10,4 mm nesse dia. Aliás qualquer site, ou instituto cujos dados de entrada não sejam automáticos ou não haja uma exaustiva confirmação dos dados, isso pode acontecer ....
Portanto esse valor do dia 20 Dezembro de 1992 está errado !
O mesmo acontece provavelmente com o valor de Faz Pato no dia 24 Dezembro ....





upload pics


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 02:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Gostei do valor de 7 Fevereiro de 1982  em Faro com 259,08 mm ... looollll, deve ter sido deve  ah ah ah !







algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui fica os dados oficiais da estação Faro/Aeroporto ocorridos de 19 a 24 de Dezembro de 1992



Como é que arranjaste estes dados?



Aurélio disse:


> Assim já bate bem mais certo com os 3 dias de chuva torrencial que eu me lembrava, e por acaso olhei a esse site e reparei  que isso era bem menor, e sem provocar os danos que eu bem me lembro por aqui .... a chuva chegou a inundar a terra do meu vizinho até quase á minha casa, e nunca me lembro nada assim ...
> Penso que a maior parte dos meses devem estar mais ou menos certo .....
> Além disso tenho a leve ideia de que na altura ter sido dito que esse mês tinha sido o mais chuvoso de sempre por aqui ....



Aquele site foi encontrado recentemente, ainda nem olhei bem para os valores, mas aquilo parece que está cheio de erros  , pelo menos nos anos mais remotos. Vou verificar o que têm dos anos recentes mas desconfio que vai tudo para o lixo.

Com efeito se os valores de Faro estiverem correctos são mesmo 300mm em três dias , é quase de fazer inveja ao Gerês. Faço ideia se tivesse sido em Lisboa...
É por causa destes valores dos eventos torrenciais isolados e das secas de menos de 200mm por ano que o conceito de "normal" para o Algarve é difícil de ser estabelecido.

Só mesmo com os anuários à frente se pode ter a certeza dos valores, os dados do INAG devem também carecer de verificação.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

StormRic disse:


> Como é que arranjaste estes dados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quer esse site que tu mencionas quer os dados do INAG, existe sempre estações com alguns valores errados, e isso é inevitável .... porque os dados são inseridos á mão. Obviamente que os valores de Foz Pato (creio que fica ali pros lados de Tavira) do dia 24 Dezembro, quer os de Quelfes do dia 20 Dezembro estão errados, pelo menos o que Quelfes tenho a certeza .....
Valores de 300 mm em 3 dias não temos, mas temos em 4 dias valores dessa ordem ....

Valores irem para o lixo penso que não, mas o mais importante nisto é tentar fazer uma interpolação para determinar se os valores de uma dada estação estão correctos e descobri que obviamente no que toca a Quelfes que houve um erro de digitação desse valor, provavelmente seria 10,4 mm !


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

Ao andar a vasculhar isto descobrir que a precipitação do mês de Dezembro está claramente a ser suportada pelos anos 80 (segunda metade) e sobretudo pelos anos 90 .....

Agora vou á procura no INAG dos valores de Dezembro de 1989 e Dezembro de 1996, embora pareça que Dezembro de 1995 pode ter sido mais chuvoso se os dados desse site que apresentaste estiverem correctos !


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Desculpem lá .... mas agora suspeito desses valores ditos oficiais de Faro (Aeroporto). Como é Faro tem tanta precipitação eu lembro desse dia e não choveu assim tanto para estar aí 97 mm e além disso tens aí mais precipitação a dobrar que qualquer estação envolvente ....
Já nem sei quais os valores correctos para esses dias .... cada estação com os seus valores !


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem lá .... mas agora suspeito desses valores ditos oficiais de Faro (Aeroporto). Como é Faro tem tanta precipitação eu lembro desse dia e não choveu assim tanto para estar aí 97 mm e além disso tens aí mais precipitação a dobrar que qualquer estação envolvente ....
> Já nem sei quais os valores correctos para esses dias .... cada estação com os seus valores !




Aurélio... duvidar de dados oficiais porque te lembras de memória desse dia, ao fim de 22 anos, é uma afirmação um pouco audaciosa não?


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

vitamos disse:


> Aurélio... duvidar de dados oficiais porque te lembras de memória desse dia, ao fim de 22 anos, é uma afirmação um pouco audaciosa não?



Audaciosa não, sei do que estou a falar ... a menos que a precipitação esteja toda concentrada em Faro e para além disso não sei qual a fonte onde ele foi buscar os dados. Por exemplo esse site que o StormRic colocou também são dados oficiais teoricamente dado que corresponde ás estações do IPMA, neste caso Sagres e Faro, mas contudo em nada tem a ver com os dados também eles oficiais que o Algarvio1980 coloca.
Ele tirou os dados oficiais de onde ???
Para além disso ainda existe aquela questão de os sites usarem dados das 00h ás 23h59 e o IPMA usar das 9h00 do dia anterior ás 9h00 do dia seguinte, o que baralha isto tudo.

No caso ele diz que no dia da queda do avião choveu 97 mm aqui em Faro, interpolando as outras estações á volta a precipitação não passa dos 45 mm ...

As lembranças que tenho disso é que as chuvas fortes foram de madrugada lembro-me como se fosse hoje, pelo que pode acontecer é que os dados INAG ser do período de 24h ( das 0h ás 23h59) e do IPMA ser das 9h00 do dia anterior ás 09h do dia seguinte e portanto nesse caso ir buscar muita precipitação do dia 22 Dezembro ... pode também ser isso ....

Mas no final isto teria que bater certo a quantidade e está bem mostrado que existem grandes discrepâncias ....


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 04:32)

Os dados da precipitação de Faro foram obtidos neste estudo:
http://www.algarvedigital.pt/algarv.../File/upload/PBHRA/Relatorios/cap2_parteA.pdf

Insiro aqui uma cópia parcial das páginas 46-47 desse documento para facilitar a consulta:






Portanto quanto à fonte não há dúvidas de que os valores estão lá. Falta a confirmação pelo anuário que é sempre a verificação final e definitiva.
Penso que são valores extraordinários, não isoladamente, mas porque no conjunto dos 6 dias terão caído, segundo aqueles dados, 400mm, o que supera até o maior total mensal.
Ponho a hipótese de haver algum lapso de transcrição ao ser feito o estudo em causa. Para os valores estarem indicados daquela forma, em períodos de seis horas, terão sido obtidos do boletim diário: as observações intercalavam valores das 6 horas precedentes ou das 12 horas precedentes, conforme eram as observações das 6h e das 18h ou das 0h e das 12h (ou ao contrário, tenho que confirmar). Isto significa que para obter os valores correspondentes aos segundos períodos de 6 horas havia que subtrair o primeiro de 6 horas do de 12 horas em que aquele se incluía.
Àcerca do impacto da precipitação perceptível em tempo real por observadores, não há na realidade nenhum total em 6 horas excepcional: três períodos de 6 horas tiveram totais entre 30 e 40mm (aviso amarelo) e apenas um teve entre 40 e 50mm (aviso laranja); nenhum atingiu a intensidade de vermelho. Portanto o impacto foi o da acumulação e subida dos níveis de água nos cursos de água e zonas de acumulação pela persistência da precipitação, não terá sido o de enxurrada repentina (_flash flood_).


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 04:56)

Um estudo de 2001 bastante aprofundado sobre precipitação intensa no território português do continente:
http://www.isa.utl.pt/der/Hidrologia/relatorio_prec_intensa.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

Alguém para gerar as cartas meteorológicas para 19 de Novembro de 1724, 28 de Novembro de 1879 e 28 de Dezembro de 1879?

*The first meteorological measurements in the Iberian Peninsula: evaluating the storm of November 1724*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguém para gerar as cartas meteorológicas para 19 de Novembro de 1724, 28 de Novembro de 1879 e 28 de Dezembro de 1879?
> 
> *The first meteorological measurements in the Iberian Peninsula: evaluating the storm of November 1724*



No MeteoPT estão disponíveis cartas a partir de 1869...


----------



## Chingula (10 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Venho colocar imagens que encontrei em arquivo da CMVRSA da neve em VRSA em 1952.
> 
> ...


Este evento de nevão no Algarve não terá sido o que ocorreu em 2 de Fevereiro de 1954?


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

squidward disse:


> bons dias
> 
> não sei se já tinha referido aqui, mas lembro-me quando tinha prai uns 5 anos (deve ter sido entre outubro de 1991 e janeiro 1992) que houve uma violenta trovoada durante a noite, inclusive houve falta de luz. Foi semelhante ao que ocorreu a 28 de outubro de 2001. Nunca mais me esqueço desse dia, apesar de ja não me recordar do dia ao certo, se pudessem ajudar agradecia.
> 
> cumps.



*Setembro de 1991, noite de 20 para 21*. Circulação da base das nuvens de sul rodando para SE e posteriormente ENE. Trovoada muito intensa e chuva torrencial pelas 18:45 em Oeiras (21,7mm). Depois das 22h a  trovoada com descargas muito fortes e frequentes continuou para norte e nordeste, já com chuva só fraca (típica das bigornas das Cb) até cerca das 2:20 da madrugada de dia 21. Poderá ter sido esta, se se tratar da zona do Cartaxo. Em Outubro só encontro fraca na madrugada de 10 e na noite de 10 para 11, mas com circulação de sul e oeste de um núcleo depressionário e sistema frontal.

Reanálise da noite de 20 para 21 de Setembro:

















Até Janeiro de 1992 não houve trovoadas na região, excepto no dia 14 de janeiro pela madrugada e manhã mas pouco significativa.


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2015 às 11:22)

Obrigado StormRic  mistério resolvido então.
Ficou-me bem gravado na memória essa trovoada, sei que eram constantes "spider lightnings" a rasgarem o ceu mesmo por cima de nós, até se ouvia electricidade a "estalar" nos ceus. 
Do que me recordo, trovoadas nocturnas semelhantes a essa aconteceram a 4-10-1997, 11 e 28-10-2001, 22-10-2002, 25-10-2003, 14-6-2006, noite de 5 para 6-11-2006 e 4-10-2009.
 Lembro-me também de uma trovoada bem forte e localizada na zona oeste (bombarral e cadaval) salvo erro na noite de St.Antonio em Junho de 1992. Eram raios bem potentes e luminosos com varias ramificações, quase todos eles nuvem-solo...na altura fascinava-me mas ao mesmo tempo estava com "nhufa" eheh


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2015 às 16:30)

de qualquer forma entre as 18 horas de 22 de dezembro de 1992 e as 18 horas de 23 de dezembro de 1992 cairam 140mm, o que se aproxima bastante da situação de 13 de outubro de 1989 com 165mm.

Longe dos 274mm de Monchique em 1997.


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2015 às 19:31)

Ainda no campo historico das trovoadas, partilho convosco o top 3 de relampagos que cairam mais proximo de mim (que eu me recorde).

3°- (18-4-2011): foi um mitico dia na minha região em termos de trovoada, pois nesse mesmo dia cairam cerca de 4 raios na cidade do Cartaxo (um record num só dia), recordo-me que por volta das 17h a celula entrava cidade a dentro e de repente um flash seguido de estoiro (estilo caçadeira) fez-me saltar do chão e nessa altura estava a trabalhar na zona norte da cidade, a cerca de 500m do centro onde o raio atingiu a torre da igreja, a minha casa fica a uns escassos...150m da mesma. Provavelmente se estivesse em minha casa, estaria em 1° lugar do Top.

2° - (22-9-2014): o mais recente evento de trovoadas fortes que tambem foi um dia em cheio. Nesse dia tive o privilegio de assistir a uma autentica bomba a cerca de 200m a sw de mim, eram cerca de 19:30h quando do nada, um enorme e intenso flash branco se procedeu a uma das mais fortes bombas que ouvi na minha vida, no stand onde estava trabalhar na altura, tinha uma superficie vidrada em curva, aquando do trovão até deu para notar a onda de choque provocada pelo barulho, abanou toda a superficie vidrada e até a estrutura do predio...inesquecivel.

1° - (9-9-2006): uma manhã (7:30 da manhã) de forte trovoada seca (apenas caiam umas gotas grossas esporadicas). Minutos antes do relampago n°1 do top, ouve outro que caiu a cerca de 750m proximo do jardim de infancia local, foi impressionante o raio nuvem-solo cheio de ramificaçoes bem intenso, seguido de um estoiro meio-seco e "crocante" parecia dar o mote ao que viria a suceder. Passados uns 5 mins do nada e por sorte ser um raio nuvem-nuvem (se fosse nuvem-solo teria feito estragos), foi mesmo por cima da minha "cabeça" tendo algumas ramificaçoes ainda tocado no para-raios dos correios (a cerca de 100m da minha casa), foi relampago e trovao em simultaneo, ouvindo-se antes da "explosão" um som electrico estilo "cracking", foi impressionante...até hoje foi o mais perto de minha cabeça, literalmente!


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 20:21)

*Reassessing the impacts and atmospheric circulation of large storms over Portugal*

http://riskam.ul.pt/disaster/images/pdf/dissertao_filipa_varino_low.pdf



> O estudo centrou-se em alguns dos mais importantes eventos extremos de precipitação ou vento que ocorreram em território português desde 1871. Dos sete eventos escolhidos cinco ocorreram no período temporal anterior a 1948 e dois pertencem à década de 60. Assim, os episódios analisados são: 6/7 de Dezembro de 1876, 22 de Dezembro de 1909, 20 de Novembro 1937, 23 de Janeiro de 1941,15 de Fevereiro de 1941, 19 de Novembro de 1945; 2 de Janeiro 1962 e 25 de Novembro de 1967.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 20:39)

Fotos das cheias trágicas de 1983 aqui na zona.


Só mais um apontamento, registo da pluviosidade da estação meteorologica do SNIRH instalada na altura no Pisão: *127,5 mm*! Nem sei como é que a estação não foi arrastada, pois já me contaram que o vale tinha água com vários metros de profundidade, enfim, nem consigo imaginar tal coisa.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 20:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos das cheias trágicas de 1983 aqui na zona.


Wow!! Incrível!!! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2015 às 20:45)

1941 windstorm effects on the Portuguese Coast. What lessons for the future? (Freitas and Dias)

The first meteorological measurements in the Iberian Peninsula: evaluating the storm of November 1724 (F. Domínguez-Castro & R. M. Trigo & J. M. Vaquero)

Reassessing the impacts and atmospheric circulation of large storms over Portugal (Filipa Catarina Martins Varino)


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Novembro de 1988. Falta-me só confirmar a data exacta deste evento.
Inundações em Carvoeiro - Lagoa.











Fotos publicadas na página de facebook do Carvoeiro Square


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

Fil disse:


> O máximo diário para Bragança é de 185.0 mm a 20 de Jan de 1941. Surreal eu sei, mas é o que diz o IM.





Flaviense21 disse:


> Outros tempos! Em que tudo acontecia...



É o valor que é referido na literatura climática, a 20 de janeiro. Mas custa realmente um bocado a acreditar em Bragança.
Estive a ver se encontrava notícias no Diário Lisboa sobre Bragança nessa altura. Não encontrei nada mas vi que foi um mês intenso. Temporais, inundações, frio, neve a cotas baixas, tudo no mesmo mês 
Em Abrantes por ex. nevava a dia 11 e passado uma semana e meia havia inundações no Tejo. Deviam dizer na altura que o tempo e o mundo estava louco, pois estávamos em plena 2ªguerra mundial, com muita pobreza e escassez.





*Janeiro 1941, Diário Lisboa

Dia 2








Dia 3







Dia 4







Dia 5
Os perigos da neve, e a publicidade 









Dia 6








Dia 7*









*Dia 9







Pub







Dia 10






Dia 11*
*Queda de neve a cotas baixas*









*Dia 14






Dia 16






Dia 19






Dia 20*








*Dia 21












Dia 22








Dia 23

Editorial











Dia 24






Dia 25







Dia 26













Dia 27*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jan 2016 às 04:29)

Penso que esse evento tenha sido o famoso 'ciclone' de 1941. Acho que existe um tópico sobre isso aqui. O meu avô lembra-se perfeitamente desse dito 'ciclone', com telhados caídos, chaminés, etc.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2016 às 08:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Penso que esse evento tenha sido o famoso 'ciclone' de 1941. Acho que existe um tópico sobre isso aqui. O meu avô lembra-se perfeitamente desse dito 'ciclone', com telhados caídos, chaminés, etc.



Não. Esse mês endiabrado de Janeiro era afinal apenas o "aperitivo" para o ciclone de Fevereiro de 1941, duas semanas depois (que tem tópico dedicado)
Difícil de imaginar tal estardalhaço atmosférico que se passou nesse ano.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

O DN nas redes sociais às vezes publica notícias antigas do dia corrente (boa iniciativa) e por coincidência hoje tem a ver com meteorologia.


*12 Janeiro 1970*





https://twitter.com/dntwit


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

Maravilhosa recolha... os jornalistas do século passado metem estes doutores jornaleiros do sec XXI no chinelo...
É delicioso o modo cuidado e pormenorizado como faziam informação.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Vince disse:


> Não. Esse mês endiabrado de Janeiro era afinal apenas o "aperitivo" para o ciclone de Fevereiro de 1941, duas semanas depois (que tem tópico dedicado)
> Difícil de imaginar tal estardalhaço atmosférico que se passou nesse ano.


Esse ano foi mesmo endiabrado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

Boas,

Por curiosidade, fiz uma pesquisa dos acumulados de precipitação das cheias de novembro de 1983.
Utilizei os registos das estações do INAG dos concelhos de Cascais, Mafra, Sintra, Odivelas, Torres Vedras e Loures.
Ficam os dados, brutais.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2016 às 09:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por curiosidade, fiz uma pesquisa dos acumulados de precipitação das cheias de novembro de 1983.
> Utilizei os registos das estações do INAG dos concelhos de Cascais, Mafra, Sintra, Odivelas, Torres Vedras e Loures.
> Ficam os dados, brutais.




DL:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 10:22)

Essas noticias, embora trágicas, são excelentes para perceber a magnitude das inundações,  por exemplo, os ditos 6 metros acima do normal do rio lizandro, na zona de Cheleiros, Mafra, é algo de surreal,  também não tinha noção que o rio tinha partido algumas pontes.
Falo algumas vezes destas cheias neste tópico, pois trata-se das cheias que mais marcaram os meus familiares, e como é natural, tenho curiosidade em saber o que realmente se passou.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 20:19)

Vince disse:


> *Dia 27*


Só é pena que esta notícia relate uma situação tão dramática pois a qualidade da narrativa é excelente!


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Há 60 anos atrás
*Vaga de frio de Fevereiro 1956*

Diário Popular: 











Diário de Lisboa:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

Vince disse:


> Há 60 anos atrás
> *Vaga de frio de Fevereiro 1956*
> 
> Diário Popular:
> ...


Excelente artigo do IPMA a representar esses dias de Fevereiro. Foi a onda de frio onde se registaram a maior parte das mínimas absolutas (Ex: Mínima absoluta de Portugal é -16ºC em Penhas da Saúde no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1956)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/onda-frio-1965.xml


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 08:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Excelente artigo do IPMA a representar esses dias de Fevereiro. Foi a onda de frio onde se registaram a maior parte das mínimas absolutas (Ex: Mínima absoluta de Portugal é -16ºC em Penhas da Saúde no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1956)
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/onda-frio-1965.xml



*FEVEREIRO DE 1956: EPISÓDIO DE FRIO INTENSO, LONGO E SEM PRECEDENTES EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*






2016-02-16 (IPMA)

*Há 60 anos Portugal continental foi afetado por um episódio de frio intenso, longo e sem precedentes.*

Nos dias 11 e 12 de fevereiro de 1956, registaram-se valores de temperatura mínima extremamente baixos, devido à influência de uma massa de ar muito frio com trajeto continental, que se movimentava na circulação de um vasto anticiclone localizado a Sul da Islândia (Figura 1).

Nestes dois dias quase todo o território apresentou valores de temperatura mínima inferior a 0 °C (com exceção de Cabo Carvoeiro e Sagres). Valores de temperatura mínima inferiores a - 10 °C observaram-se nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro: -16.0 °C em Penhas da Saúde; -14.0 °C em Lagoa Comprida; -13.3 °C em Penhas Douradas; -12.3 °C na Guarda; -10.8 °C em Montalegre; -10.0 °C em Miranda do Douro, Moimenta da Beira e Arouca/Serra da Freita. -16.0 °C, valor de temperatura mínima observado no dia 12, na estação meteorológica de Penhas da Saúde (Serra da Estrela) é ainda o extremo absoluto da temperatura mínima em Portugal continental.

*Episódio longo de frio intenso*

Durante todo o mês de fevereiro os valores da temperatura do ar (máxima e mínima) foram muito baixos. Valores de temperatura máxima inferiores a 0 °C (ice days) observaram-se nas regiões de maior altitude do território; na região da Serra da Estrela o número de dias com valores de temperatura máxima inferiores a 0 °C variou entre 14 (Penhas Douradas) e 20 (Lagoa Comprida).  Nas regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro observaram-se temperaturas mínimas abaixo de 0 °C durante todo o mês, sendo mesmo abaixo de – 5 °C em mais de metade dos dias do mês.  Outros valores extremos de temperatura mínima (não ultrapassados): -9.5 °C, Marvão (dia 11); -8.5 °C, Marinha Grande (dia 11); -6.3 °C, Salvaterra de Magos (dia 12); -6.0 °C, Dois Portos (dia 13);-5.8 °C, Melgaço (dia 11);-5.3 °C, Setúbal (dia 12); -5.0 °C, V.R. Sto António (dia 14); -5.0 °C, Évora (dia 11); -3.0 °C, Buarcos (dia 11); -2.8 °C, Lisboa/Tapada (dia 12); -1.2 °C, Lisboa/Geofísico (dias 11 e 12); Monte Estoril: -0.9 °C, dia 11.

*Onda de frio*

Considera-se que ocorre uma onda de frio quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima diária é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio diário, no período de referência.

De 3 a 8 de fevereiro de 1956 ocorreu uma onda de frio, em alguns locais das regiões de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e Alentejo litoral. No período de 10 a 25 de fevereiro ocorreu uma onda de frio, afetando as regiões do Norte e Centro do território e a região de Lisboa. Esta onda, pela sua duração (13 dias, regiões da Serra da Estrela e nordeste transmontano), extensão espacial, intensidade e severidade pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada desde 1941.

*Fevereiro mais frio desde 1931*

O mês de fevereiro de 1956 foi o mais frio observado em Portugal desde 1931; a anomalia (em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000) da temperatura média foi de -4.7 °C, a da temperatura mínima, -5.0 °C e a da temperatura máxima, -4.9 °C.

*Outros episódios de frio*


É nas décadas de 40, 50, 70, e em particular, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, que se regista a maior frequência de ocorrência de ondas de frio.
A frequência de ocorrência de ondas de frio tem diminuído significativamente nos últimos 35 anos.
Fevereiro de 1956: episódio de frio excecional. Anomalias da média da temperatura mensal: temperatura média, -4.7 °C; mínima, -5.0 °C; máxima, -4.9 °C (em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000).
Extremos absolutos da temperatura mínima. Onda de frio longa, intensa e severa
Uma exceção notável ocorreu na onda de frio em Fevereiro de 1983, com a duração entre 6 e 11 dias.

Figura 1 – Situação sinóptica às 00 UTC dos dias 11 e 12 de fevereiro de 1956

Figura 2 – Número de dias em onda de frio (fevereiro de 1956)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 21:46)




----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2016 às 16:02)

Não sei isto já foi publicado mas para a malta nostálgica a NOAA tem um arquivo histórico de imagens de satélite:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/

No que concerne aos Açores, e excluindo os furacões, uma das tempestades mais famosas já foi aqui abordada:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-8#post-296963

Como o próprio relato parece indicar, a culpada foi uma ciclogénese (certamente) explosiva com um movimento extremamente rápido. As imagens de satélite nos dias 14, 15 e 16 o confirmam:
















Foi uma _freak storm_ de facto.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

Periodicamente faço referência a isto.. Incrível as semelhanças entre o Gordon 2006 e o Gordon 2012:












---














O Alex acabou por ter uma extensão aparente superior devido à nebulosidade circundante.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 07:49)

No seguimento do Gordon 2012 foram várias vezes referidas as semelhanças, chegou a brincar-se dizendo que o Gordon 2012 era o fantasma do 2006




Vince disse:


> Mais uma curiosidade. Não é apenas o nome e a possibilidade do Gordon actual também poder passar pelos Açores. O Gordon de 2006 teve um trajecto bastante parecido.
> 
> Por exemplo uma imagem comparativa numa localização bastante próxima uma da outra (30N/55W vs. 33N/54W).
> Claro, há uma grande diferença na imagem, o Gordon de 2006 nesta zona era um categoria 3 com um olho, estava no pico depois de um processo de rápida intensificação.







Vince disse:


> E alguém que me calcule a probabilidade estatística de uma coisa destas acontecer


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

No seguimento de um mês de Julho escaldante e do comunicado do IPMA a referir que terá sido o 2.º Julho mais quente desde 1931, coloco aqui uma imagem partilhada hoje com o Meteofontes, supostamente do ano de 1941. Não percebo se os valores ali referidos serão todos de estações oficiais do Instituto Geofísico (na altura), mas há ali valores "muito duvidosos", digo eu... 

O que vos apraz dizer sobre isto?


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2016 às 10:43)

ecobcg disse:


> No seguimento de um mês de Julho escaldante e do comunicado do IPMA a referir que terá sido o 2.º Julho mais quente desde 1931, coloco aqui uma imagem partilhada hoje com o Meteofontes, supostamente do ano de 1941. Não percebo se os valores ali referidos serão todos de estações oficiais do Instituto Geofísico (na altura), mas há ali valores "muito duvidosos", digo eu...
> 
> O que vos apraz dizer sobre isto?





Seria interessante saber a data concreta para consultar as cartas de superfície..e ver a sinóptica..fala em despedida do mês portanto deve ser pelo fim do mês.. mas acho estranhos esses valores tão elevados 

No fim do mês de Julho/1941 a sinóptica era esta:


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2016 às 11:21)

Snifa disse:


> Seria interessante saber a data concreta para consultar as cartas de superfície..e ver a sinóptica..fala em despedida do mês portanto deve ser pelo fim do mês.. mas acho estranhos esses valores tão elevados




A pessoa que partilhou essa imagem, referiu agora que a mesma dirá respeito ao mês de Julho de 1941 ou 1942. Suposta noticia do JN, possivelmente publicada no inicio de Agosto respectivo.

PS: Após melhor análise do texto da noticia, penso que dirá respeito a 31 Julho de 1944.
É ali referido que "... _o Instituto Geofisico funciona desde 1864, ou seja, à 80 anos_." .


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2016 às 11:36)

ecobcg disse:


> A pessoa que partilhou essa imagem, referiu agora que a mesma dirá respeito ao mês de Julho de 1941 ou 1942. Suposta noticia do JN, possivelmente publicada no inicio de Agosto respectivo.
> 
> PS: Após melhor análise do texto da noticia, penso que dirá respeito a 31 Julho de 1944.
> É ali referido que "... _o Instituto Geofisico funciona desde 1864, ou seja, à 80 anos_." .



Decerto que é 1944, pois segundo o site do IPMA (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/) nos extremos climáticos, quer a estação da Serra do Pilar, quer a estação da escola agrícola de Santarém apresentam os seus máximos nas datas de 30 e 31 de julho desse ano


----------



## james (2 Ago 2016 às 11:47)

Os anos 30, 40 foram bastante secos. E ficaram conhecidos pelas secas prolongadas, até em locais onde era pouco comum. 
E com registos de temperaturas muito elevadas, em alguns anos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Decerto que é 1944, pois segundo o site do IPMA (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/) nos extremos climáticos, quer a estação da Serra do Pilar, quer a estação da escola agrícola de Santarém apresentam os seus máximos nas datas de 30 e 31 de julho desse ano



Sinóptica da altura, nada de muito extraordinário nas temperaturas a 850 hpa, já tivemos temperaturas mais altas e com máximas mais baixas à superfície, continuo a achar os valores das máximas demasiado elevados..  45.8 ºc de máxima em Coimbra é " muita fruta"


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2016 às 12:04)

Algo que me faz confusão é os 45.8ºc em Coimbra e em Campo Maior " apenas" 43.6ºc portanto menos 2 graus, acho um pouco estanho


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2016 às 12:08)

O valor de Coimbra obviamente é muito suspeito, dificilmente acredito que tenha sido medido em boas condições.
Quanto às cartas sinópticas, valem o que valem, são reanálises, do tempo em que não havia nem metade das medições nem em estações nem em radiosondagens, nem satélites havia. São sempre estimativas muito grosseiras. Eu pelo contrário, ao ver uma mancha generalizada de iso's altas numa coisa tão grosseira como uma reanálise da década de 40, não me admirava que os valores reais pudessem ser bem "piores" que esses, portanto comportáveis de um evento de calor muito extremo!


----------



## rmsg (2 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

As altas temperaturas são do dia 31/07/1944. 

_Diário de Lisboa_ (vespertino) desse mesmo dia - referência às temperaturas de Lisboa e Porto






_Diário de Lisboa _do dia seguinte: 01/08/1944 (Calor em Alcobaça):


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2016 às 13:11)

Acho os valores de Coimbra e Leiria um pouco exagerados, os restantes perfeitamente aceitáveis.
Penso que foi nessa altura que Alvega registou a maxima absoluta, 45ºC, tendo uma mínima absoluta de -9ºC, impressionante.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2016 às 14:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Algo que me faz confusão é os 45.8ºc em Coimbra e em Campo Maior " apenas" 43.6ºc portanto menos 2 graus, acho um pouco estanho



Mais estranha é a medição ao sol, onde Campo Maior ganha por 2ºC 
Seja como for e tendo em conta os 70 e tal anos que nos separam dessas datas, não deixando de ser temperaturas significativas. Pena é que, no que toca a temperaturas baixas, daquelas de gelar os ossos como os -8ºC de 11-01-1941 em Portalegre, só restam poucas ou nenhumas memórias...


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Ago 2016 às 16:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho os valores de Coimbra e Leiria um pouco exagerados, os restantes perfeitamente aceitáveis.
> Penso que foi nessa altura que Alvega registou a maxima absoluta, 45ºC, tendo uma mínima absoluta de -9ºC, impressionante.


Pelo que foi dito, uma depressão a SW de PT trouxe ar quente do Norte de África, portanto o litoral de PT, mais para norte, sofreria muito mais com a situação. E Coimbra, com as montanhas para nascente, sofreria ainda mais com os fenómenos de redução da humidade e aumento da temperatura do ar quando este desce após passar a barreira montanhosa.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Mais estranha é a medição ao sol, onde Campo Maior ganha por 2ºC
> Seja como for e tendo em conta os 70 e tal anos que nos separam dessas datas, não deixando de ser temperaturas significativas. Pena é que, no que toca a temperaturas baixas, daquelas de gelar os ossos como os -8ºC de 11-01-1941 em Portalegre, só restam poucas ou nenhumas memórias...


Pois é, esse dia deve ter sido gelado, oxalá um dia esses -8 possam ser batidos, mas é muito difícil.... 
Por acaso são sabes a máxima desse dia? deve ser sido bem baixa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2016 às 10:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, esse dia deve ter sido gelado, oxalá um dia esses -8 possam ser batidos, mas é muito difícil....
> Por acaso são sabes a máxima desse dia? deve ser sido bem baixa.



Infelizmente, nem o IPMA, nem noutras base de dados com temperaturas d'antanho, têm dado relativos a esse dia. Pode ser que no Arquivo Municipal ou Biblioteca Municipal haja algum jornal regional com alguma referência a esse dia e uma temperatura aproximada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2016 às 10:40)

Orion disse:


> Periodicamente faço referência a isto.. Incrível as semelhanças entre o Gordon 2006 e o Gordon 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os açorianos devem fazer um abaixo assinado para o NOAA retirar o nome Gordon das tempestades atlânticas, não venham a ter a visita de outro Gordon


----------



## Chingula (18 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

ecobcg disse:


> No seguimento de um mês de Julho escaldante e do comunicado do IPMA a referir que terá sido o 2.º Julho mais quente desde 1931, coloco aqui uma imagem partilhada hoje com o Meteofontes, supostamente do ano de 1941. Não percebo se os valores ali referidos serão todos de estações oficiais do Instituto Geofísico (na altura), mas há ali valores "muito duvidosos", digo eu...
> 
> O que vos apraz dizer sobre isto?


Penso tratar-se de valores do dia 31 de Julho de 1944.


----------



## Chingula (18 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

rozzo disse:


> O valor de Coimbra obviamente é muito suspeito, dificilmente acredito que tenha sido medido em boas condições.
> Quanto às cartas sinópticas, valem o que valem, são reanálises, do tempo em que não havia nem metade das medições nem em estações nem em radiosondagens, nem satélites havia. São sempre estimativas muito grosseiras. Eu pelo contrário, ao ver uma mancha generalizada de iso's altas numa coisa tão grosseira como uma reanálise da década de 40, não me admirava que os valores reais pudessem ser bem "piores" que esses, portanto comportáveis de um evento de calor muito extremo!


Discordo, desta afirmação, os dados do Instituto Geofísico da Universidade de Coimbra são absolutamente razoáveis...naquele tempo não havia a barragem da Aguieira, nem o espelho de água actual no Mondego, junto à cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

CHEIAS 1967






2016-11-24 (IPMA)



Na noite de 25 e madrugada de 26 de Novembro de 1967, há 49 anos, uma grande tempestade assolou o país. Na região da Grande Lisboa, mais de 500 pessoas perderam a vida, perto de 900 foram desalojadas e verificou-se um sem número de danos em infraestruturas, nomeadamente pontes, estradas e edifícios de diversa natureza.

A passagem de um sistema de baixa pressão sobre a região caraterizado por uma forte convecção e forte instabilidade, associada a uma atmosfera rica em vapor de água, traduziu-se num evento extremo cuja quantidade de precipitação registada num período de 4 a 9 horas foi compatível com um período de retorno superior a 100 anos.

A precipitação total ocorrida foi observada essencialmente num período de 5 horas, o que em algumas estações correspondia ao seu valor médio mensal.

A estação de São Julião do Tojal em 5 horas registou 110,6 mm (entre as 19 e as 24h), tendo tido um pico de 30 mm entre as 22 e as 23h da noite de 25 de novembro. Nessa noite, entre as 21 e as 22h, foram registados 42 mm em Sassoeiros, 60 mm no Monte Estoril e 33 mm em Sintra/Pena.

A elevada quantidade de precipitação originou este evento de cheias rápidas (as chamadas flash floods), no entanto o que o tornou num dos mais mortíferos em Portugal, foi principalmente a construção inadequada em leitos de cheia e a coincidência com a hora de pico da maré alta.

A maior parte das vítimas, residente ao longo de bacias de pequenos rios e ribeiras da região, muitas em habitações precárias e clandestinas, foi apanhada durante o sono, o que se traduziu num aumento substancial de mortos e desalojados.

Este evento corresponde ao segundo mais intenso de precipitação em 24h para a área da grande Lisboa entre 1950 e 2008, com uma média de precipitação de 86 mm. O evento mais intenso de precipitação na mesma área ocorreu em 1983 com média de precipitação de 95 mm, porém com impacto consideravelmente menor.



Nota: notícia elaborada com base no artigo: “The deadliest storm of the 20th century striking Portugal: Flood impacts and atmospheric circulation”, publicado no Journal of Hydrology, de Ricardo M. Trigo et all.; e na publicação “Contribuição para o estudo da cheia da região de Lisboa em 25-26 de Novembro de 1967” do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional de Silvério F. Godinho.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/cheias-1967.html


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 15:01)

Não sei se alguma vez foi falado no fórum sobre um suposto tornado que ocorreu  no dia 7 de dezembro de 2010 aqui na zona mas com mais incidência na serra.
Achei que este seria o tópico correto para colocar isto...
Lembro-me de nesse dia os meus pais me contarem que entre Arronches e Portalegre, a quantidade de chuva e granizo era tanta que tiveram de parar o carro porque não conseguiam ver nada e claro para os vidros não se partirem. Como aconteceu durante a noite nunca se visualizou nada por isso nunca se confirmou se foi tornado ou não.
Arronches salvou-se e apanhou apenas uma ponta da célula mas o aparato eléctrico era incrível.
Como é óbvio nesse dia a quantidade de água foi tanta que o rio ia galgando algumas pontes:












Entretanto no dia seguinte, os estragos eram bem visiveis, na serra:
Muitas árvores com uma grande quantidade de anos arrancadas pela raiz...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei se alguma vez foi falado no fórum sobre um suposto tornado que ocorreu  no dia 7 de dezembro de 2010 aqui na zona mas com mais incidência na serra.
> Achei que este seria o tópico correto para colocar isto...
> Lembro-me de nesse dia os meus pais me contarem que entre Arronches e Portalegre, a quantidade de chuva e granizo era tanta que tiveram de parar o carro porque não conseguiam ver nada e claro para os vidros não se partirem. Como aconteceu durante a noite nunca se visualizou nada por isso nunca se confirmou se foi tornado ou não.
> Arronches salvou-se e apanhou apenas uma ponta da célula mas o aparato eléctrico era incrível.
> ...


Eu por aqui não me lembro de ter passado qualquer tornado ou algum fenómeno extremo de vento, o que me lembro desse dia foi a intensidade da trovoada, trovões bastante fortes, houve um que até fez abanar o contador da luz, incrível, penso que essa trovoada terá sido já o final da tarde por volta das 5/ 6h.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:59)

Boas,

Alguem me sabe localizar no tempo, uma onda de frio bem agressivo no país, em particular na AML?
Recordo-me foi entre 2003 e 2005, julgo foi em Janeiro.
O frio foi tanto que no lago da escola secundária de Alcabideche formou-se uma  camada de gelo, a temperatura caiu aos -2ºC.
Deve ter sido a minima mais baixa dos ultimos 15/20 anos, pelo menos .

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2016 às 17:50)

Será isto?
http://www.astropt.org/2012/02/14/n...e-frio-o-que-aconteceu-ao-aquecimento-global/


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 01:12)

*The first meteorological measurements in the Iberian Peninsula: evaluating the storm of November 1724
*
http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/pdf/Rodrigues_et_al_ClimChange_2013.pdf

Acho que ainda não publiquei.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2016 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguem me sabe localizar no tempo, uma onda de frio bem agressivo no país, em particular na AML?
> Recordo-me foi entre 2003 e 2005, julgo foi em Janeiro.
> ...



Janeiro de 2005 foi bastante frio e teve uma onda de frio no final do mês, que foi particularmente intensa no sul do país.

Janeiro de 2003 também teve uma onda de frio, pelo menos aqui no interior norte.

Os valores mais baixos dos últimos 20 anos, na maior parte das estações, ocorreram num episódio em Março de 2005.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 23:41)

Dan disse:


> Janeiro de 2005 foi bastante frio e teve uma onda de frio no final do mês, que foi particularmente intensa no sul do país.
> 
> Janeiro de 2003 também teve uma onda de frio, pelo menos aqui no interior norte.
> 
> Os valores mais baixos dos últimos 20 anos, na maior parte das estações, ocorreram num episódio em Março de 2005.



Obrigado Dan, estive a consultar os dados no OGIMET, foi mesmo 1 de Março de 2005.
A estação do Gago Coutinho,Lisboa registou uma mínima de -*0,4ºC.*
A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro registou uma minima de *1,6ºC
*
Valores espectaculares especialmente o do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2016 às 09:20)

Dan disse:


> Janeiro de 2005 foi bastante frio e teve uma onda de frio no final do mês, que foi particularmente intensa no sul do país.



Lembro-me bem, esse final de Janeiro 2005 foi  particularmente gélido 

Olhando à sinóptica é fácil perceber porquê


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 09:28)

O primeiro semestre desse ano de 2005 foi interessantissimo. Em maio desse ano, ainda para mais a meio do mês, nevou a cotas médias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2017 às 20:54)

Agora com o arquivo da RTP é tudo mais fácil:


*Erupção do Vulcão dos Capelinhos (sem som)*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/erupcao-do-vulcao-dos-capelinhos/

*Cheias de Lisboa 1967 *
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheias-na-regiao-de-lisboa/ *(sem som)*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/as-cheias-de-1967/

*Sismo de 1969*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/reportagem-na-estacao-sismografica/
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/sismo-em-lisboa/´

*Açores, sismo de 1980*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/sismo-nos-acores/
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/retrospetiva-sobre-o-sismo-nos-acores/

*Temporal do Algarve, 1989*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/temporal-no-algarve/

*Ilha da Madeira, 2010*
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/calamidade-na-ilha-da-madeira/
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/causas-da-aluviao-na-ilha-da-madeira/


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2017 às 21:06)

Em teoria a tempestade tropical mais forte jamais registada em PT ocorreu em 1926 nos Açores. O ciclone 8 supostamente atingiu S. Miguel com uma intensidade inicialmente correspondente a categoria 3 com ventos de 105 nós (194 km/h) mas posteriormente revista para categoria 2 com ventos a rondar os 90 nós (166 km/h).

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/1926/Hurricane-8

O interessante acerca desta tempestade é a total ausência de relatos, desde do resumo mensal...

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/general/lib/lib1/nhclib/mwreviews/1926.pdf

... até aos jornais portugueses (bom arquivo aqui). A revisão do trajeto da tempestade (a azul o original e a vermelho/amarelo a revisão)...







... é indicador da grande incerteza, estando os dados no portal da Hurdat: http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/1926.html & http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/HWMaps.html

Foi isto que desenharam os meteorologistas no dia 26 de Setembro...






... e é isto que aparece no arquivo:






Os dados que sustentam a intensidade da tempestade são muito dispersos (e é preciso olhar para os meta-dados): http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/metadata_master.html#1926_08














Tendo em conta a falta de relatos generalizados (em Agosto desse ano houve um sismo no Faial que foi noticiado) suponho que a tempestade não tenha sido anormalmente intensa. Ou as inferências foram exageradas ou a tempestade diminuiu dramaticamente de intensidade num curto espaço de tempo.

De qualquer das formas, não me parece que haja evidências suficientes para dar muita credibilidade a esta tempestade nos moldes atuais. No máximo deve ter sido mais um Gordon... entre TT e cat. 1.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

Quem conseguir ler os registos feitos em 1926...

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/produtos/bd_oja/oja.htm

... por favor contribua para o tópico


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2017 às 21:55)

Orion disse:


> Quem conseguir ler os registos feitos em 1926...
> 
> http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/produtos/bd_oja/oja.htm
> 
> ... por favor contribua para o tópico



A letra também não ajuda nada! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2017 às 22:35)

Registos...






https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/mwr/054/mwr-054-09-0391.pdf

E ainda no Sinaia:






https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/mwr/054/mwr-054-09-0392.pdf

Fonte para esta e outras tempestades (clicar em _available issues_): http://journals.ametsoc.org/toc/mwr...47b990ee-b6de7b7c-de82-45a5-9538-313dd15c6659


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2017 às 23:31)

Fonte dos EUA:

https://archive.org/details/worldweatherreco031950mbp / https://ia601406.us.archive.org/21/items/worldweatherreco031950mbp/worldweatherreco031950mbp.pdf

Notas sobre PDL e Horta: Pág. 43 do documento (63 na barra)

Observações nas págs 357/358 do documento (377/378 na barra)  Dos dados só é possível inferir que Set de 1926 foi chuvoso em PDL e brutalmente chuvoso na Horta.

Há dados adicionais relativos a PDL na pág 468 do documento (488 na barra) mas não diz nada de especial.

Em suma, tudo indica que a tal tempestade *pode ter* trazido chuva a potes. Mas ainda não há nada que comprove que tenha feito vento forte e ondas altas. 

Novamente, as poucas fontes tugas não fazem referência a um evento anormal. E se tal aconteceu é porque de facto o evento não deve ter sido por aí além.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 04:13)

Lá encontrei mais um dado que faltava, o número de mortos:






Não acho minimamente realista que um furacão cat. 2 não tenha provocado um morto sequer menos de um mês depois de um violento sismo.






E como tal reitero esta conclusão:



Orion disse:


> De qualquer das formas, não me parece que haja evidências suficientes para dar muita credibilidade a esta tempestade nos moldes atuais. No máximo deve ter sido mais um Gordon... entre TT e cat. 1.



O registo histórico está, infelizmente para nós e felizmente para a malta da altura, errado.

Muitos outros dados ficam por saber como por exemplo a ondulação e a força do vento.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 06:07)

Orion disse:


> Quem conseguir ler os registos feitos em 1926...
> 
> http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/produtos/bd_oja/oja.htm
> 
> ... por favor contribua para o tópico





Orion disse:


> Muitos outros dados ficam por saber como por exemplo a ondulação e a força do vento.



Vou tentar 

Acho que o dia mais relevante é 26 de Setembro. A escrita não ajuda.






O dia 26 começou mais ou menos seco. Ao mar foi atribuído o valor de 7 (assumo que na escala de Beaufort). Isso dá o quê? Ondas nos 5/6 metros. O gatafunho parace indicar que o vento estava nos 42 km/h de sudeste.

5 horas depois o vento roda para este e diminui para 27 km/h. O mar continua quase na mesma:






Entre as 06h locais e as 16h ocorre o desastre. Em 10h caem 59.4 mms. O vento médio está nos 54 km/h e o máximo nos 68 km/h.






21h locais. O vento reduziu dramaticamente. Rodou para noroeste com uma velocidade horária de 14km/h.






---

Apresentei os factos. Agora a análise...

- No registo das 6h do dia 27 o acumulado desde as 14h do dia anterior (26) foi de 4.6 mms (foi rabiscado o 25.0). Subtraindo 4.6 de 59.4 (valor das 16h) isso dá 54.8 mms. Por outras palavras, em 8 horas (entre as 6 horas e as 14 horas do dia 26) choveram 54.8 mms sendo impossível saber a distribuição horária dessa precipitação! Só espero que quem registou não tenha feito uma aselhice 

- O mar continuou bastante agitado durante mais 2 dias o que seria coerente com a rota da tempestade. O vento foi intermitente no dia 27 e voltou a aumentar no dia 28 (65km/h às 6h), dia que supostamente o núcleo voltou a passar nas redondezas do Faial. Mas o vento forte e a chuva severa do dia 26 foram bastante breves no Faial. É impossível aferir com toda a certeza a intensidade da tempestade pois o campo de ventos poderia estar bastante desigual. Nota ainda para os acumulados mais baixos da 2ª passagem.

- Tendo em conta o ponto anterior, acho que só há 2 opções que até podem coexistir na 1ª passagem. A tempestade pode ter tido um movimento rápido e/ou ter a convecção muito limitada num estilo semelhante ao do Furacão Gaston do ano passado  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-gaston.8859/page-11#post-571982 

- Furacão ou TT? Continuo na minha que foi uma TT moderada a forte. Durante a primeira passagem da tempestade pelo menos as 2 restantes ilhas do triângulo devem ter sido afetadas com alguma intensidade. Mas os parcos relatos e registos oficiais inviabilizam o conhecimento pleno.

Nota: A sublinhado está a adição subsequente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jul 2017 às 10:57)

Interessante análise @Orion. Não há forma de pesquisar os valores registados em Ponta Delgada e na Horta nessa época ou só existia uma estação em Angra nesse então?? Creio que, se existiram, seria interessante analisar as condições nessas estações para triangular os dados. Com as minhas noções básicas de meteorologia penso que, os registos da direcção e intensidade do vento, seriam uma forma de determinar adequadamente a posição e deslocamento da tempestade. 
Claro que se for possível perceber os "gatafunhos" e se os dados forem minimamente realistas...


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 14:49)

Boa intervenção e de facto assumi que os registos são da Horta não obstante não haver indicação clara (no Climaat só há esses registos e como já escrevi este evento não teve nem tem grande atenção na imprensa). Mal sabia que que as estações dos Açores são bastante velhinhas.

Por partes... os dados da NOAA não fazem sentido. Na publicação #256 (26 de Setembro) dão uma PC de 990 hPa com ventos de 95 nós (175 km/h). Só aí há uma grande discrepância.

Na publicação #259 é dito que às 16h locais a pressão na Horta tinha subido para as 29.54 polegadas com ventos de 74 milhas por hora. Convertendo isto, dá uma PC de 1000 hPa (750.31 mms) com um vento máximo de 120 km/h. Parece-me um bocado puxado. À mesma hora (16h do dia 26), o registo que publiquei dava 743.38 mms de altura correta  991 hPa (29.26 polegadas) com um vento máximo de 68 km/h e médio de 54 km/h. Parece-me mais realista.

Às 6 horas do dia 28 a pressão continuava baixa no registo (742.75 mms na altura correta  990 hPa com ventos máximos a rondar os 60 km/h). Na NOAA aparece 29.08 polegadas na Horta (#259)  984.75 hPa!!! Há uns tempos houve uma depressão nos Açores com uma pressão relativamente baixa mas com vento anormalmente fraco. Mas acho o registo da NOAA dúbio porque o evento de 1926 teria uma índole tropical (ao contrário da depressão anteriormente mencionada) e o vento está bastante baixo (força 5 que na escala Beaufort dá ventos máximos a rondar os 21 nós = 40 km/h).

Apesar de não ter a certeza que o registo diz respeito à estação da Horta vou assumir que é e manter a anterior análise devido:

 À falta de mais registos;

 A provas circunstanciais nomeadamente o evento de precipitação excessiva e a semelhança entre a pressão registada (não obstante os instrumentos rudimentares da altura) e a pressão do arquivo (990 hPa).

O registo da NOAA é uma trampa mas até que se percebe tendo em conta a época história. Também nesse ano houve um ciclone devastador nos EUA que certamente retiraria brilho a este evento.

Quando houver mais dados edito as anteriores conclusões


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

E, por fim, cá fica a simulação dos ventos (atenção às mudanças na escala)


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 12:34)

Orion disse:


> de facto assumi que os registos são da Horta não obstante não haver indicação clara



@Orion creio que a estação é a de Angra do Heroísmo, pois pela latitude e longitude (longitude com o detalhe de ser a longitude a partir da "Capital do Império"  ) posicionam a estação na ilha Terceira 






Pela descrição, graças às últimas férias e a uma pesquisa no google maps, já sei a localização do Observatório de Meteorologia José Agostinho. Contudo creio que as observações anteriores a 1941 terão sido realizadas noutro local


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2017 às 00:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion creio que a estação é a de Angra do Heroísmo, pois pela latitude e longitude (longitude com o detalhe de ser a longitude a partir da "Capital do Império"  ) posicionam a estação na ilha Terceira


 Não condiz muito bem com a geolocalização da ilha Terceira. Atual 38°27°, na etiqueta está 38°18°?. No entanto, a cidade da Horta é 38°28° e historicamente está relacionada com as primeiras observações nos Açores. O Observatório Meteorológico Príncipe Alberto Do Mónaco está em funções desde 1915 na atual posição.
Nessa altura, o Porto da Horta era um importante local de ligação entre os EUA e a Europa. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 00:44)

lserpa disse:


> Não condiz muito bem com a geolocalização da ilha Terceira. Atual 38°27°, na etiqueta está 38°18°?. No entanto, a cidade da Horta é 38°28° e historicamente está relacionada com as primeiras observações nos Açores. Nessa altura, o Porto da Horta era um importante local de ligação entre os EUA e a Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Acho que está certo o que Dias Miguel escreve.

38º 39' 12''N e (18º 2' + 9º 8' W*) dão uma localização aproximada de Angra.

Por outro também tens razão. Mesmo nos registos históricos só há dados da Horta e, raramente, de PDL.

Também faria sentido o Climaat só ter dados da Terceira.

Enfim, o mistério vai continuar  Há mesmo pouca informação.

Mas acho que o objetivo principal foi conseguido: acabar com a teoria de que houve um furacão cat. 2 em 1926.

*9º 8' W'  IM do Geofísico, Lisboa. Das estações meteo mais antigas de Lisboa.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 00:58)

De 1984:


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2017 às 01:32)

Cronologia de tempestades tropicais na primeira metade do século XX.... este quadro refere um Cat3 e 1 furacão a atingir os Açores. 

Quadro I
Ciclones tropicais nos Açores no período 1886-1944

Período

Ciclones tropicais nos Açores (<100 km das ilhas) e até 300 km distância

Frequência e período de retorno (<100 km das ilhas)

1886-1889

1887(*)
2-11 Set. 1889 (Furacão #5; cat. 2)

0.25/ano; 4 anos

1890-1899

20-28 Ago. 1893 (Furacão #7; cat. 2)
1897(*)

0.1/ano; 10 anos

1900-1909

1902(*)
22 Set.-2 Out. 1906 (Temp. trop. #6)

0.1/ano; 10 anos

1910-1919

---

---

1920-1929

1920(*)
16-23 Out. 1921 (Temp. trop. #5)
21 Set.-1 Out. 1926 (Furacão #8; cat. 3)

0.2/ano; 5 anos

1930-1939

21-31 Agosto 1930 (Furacão #1; cat. 2)
3-10 Nov. 1932 (Furacão #11; cat.2)

0.2/ano; 5 anos

1940-1944

---

---

(*) - O centro passou a mais de 100 km e menos de 300 km do arquipélago. Alguns efeitos sentidos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jul 2017 às 10:19)

lserpa disse:


> geolocalização da ilha Terceira



@lserpa, através do google maps só me deu confusão, mas depois optei por outra ferramenta. Neste site consegui finalmente entender o porquê da latitude e longitude não baterem certo com as referências do Google Maps.









Orion disse:


> Enfim, o mistério vai continuar  Há mesmo pouca informação.



Pois é @Orion, com tão pouca informação é difícil chegar a alguma conclusão final. Se observamos a trajectória descrita pelo NOAA 




parece ser algo errática e só poderia ser confirmada com os registos meteorológicos dos diferentes observatórios das ilhas açorianas. Mas até nessa situação persistem dúvidas inclusive nos registos...
Sinceramente creio que a tempestade tenha de alguma forma passado entre S. Miguel e S. Maria, afectando as duas ilhas, fazendo depois um movimento retrógrado , passando entre o Faial e as ilhas ocidentais, gerando chuvas intensas. Mas acredito que tenha sido já um sistema enfraquecido, nunca num Categoria 2...
Quanto às eventuais fatalidades, naquele então as notícias eram sempre escassas e, tendo em conta que a notícia do Times é escrita em Lisboa e duvido que em Lisboa se soubesse quem morria ou deixava de morrer nos Açores... A única forma viável de determinar se houve perdas humanas é através dos registos eclesiásticos dos óbitos das diferentes paróquias das ilhas. Pessoalmente acredito que, mesmo com uma tempestade tropical enfraquecida, o facto da população estar em abrigos provisórios após o sismo terá havido algumas perdas humanas... 
Saliento até outro dado: refere-se que o sismo só provocou 9 mortes. Com a destruição que é patente nas fotografias duvido muito que tenha sido esse o número total de mortos... Por analogia, "aligeirar números de fatalidades" é algo que poderá ter acontecido no caso da tempestade. Até porque era uma prática habitual nessas épocas, pois estávamos já no arranque da Ditadura. Basta ver a notícia de ontem acerca da polémica das vítimas de Pedrogão e aquilo que o presidente referiu quanto às catástrofes durante o Estado Novo, nomeadamente as cheias de 1967.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

Uma coisa temos a certeza, definitivamente esta tempestade existiu. Parece-me que o campo de ventos estava bastante reduzido ao seu centro e com uma quebra nas suas características Tropicais. O movimento errático e a curva para sul, poderá estar diretamente relacionado com a passagem de um sistema frontal(?), decapitando a convecção restante e originando valores inferiores de precipitação no Faial a 28 de Set.  
Já aconteceu antes.
Podemos ter também o exemplo escandaloso do último Furacão Alex, tão concentrado que nem demos por ele (quase).
Exemplo de movimento errático, temos a TT Nadine, andou à deriva durante dias ao redor dos Açores, pois não havia nada que a empurrasse, até que um sistema frontal surgiu e com a ação conjunta do AA fez com que esta finalmente decaísse. 

No entanto, o NOAA valorizou o Alex e desvalorizou a Nadine. 
O Alex teve uma rajada inferior a 80km/h na Horta e a TT Nadine superou os 130km/h... 
e como o @Orion já referiu, os dados do NOAA valem o que valem... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

O problema reside na falta de fontes portuguesas. É que nem o jornal Alvorada (futuro Diário de Notícias) de New Bedford fez referência direta à tempestade (só ao terramoto).

Ainda restam algumas possíveis fontes mas boa parte delas não são gratuitas  https://newspaperarchive.com/ & http://gale.cengage.co.uk/home/telegraph-archive.aspx

Além disso, duvido muito da utilidade da pesquisa em fontes estrangeiras. O terramoto de 1926 foi mais noticiado do que o 'ciclone'. Nos jornais britânicos houve também algumas referências à tempestade em Setembro e em Outubro  http://www.britishnewspaperarchive....arch=false&retrievecountrycounts=false&page=0

Mas como foi possível ver pelas minhas publicações são tudo referências vagas:






Já esgotei a minha capacidade de pesquisa. O assunto foi exumado mas continua inconclusivo 

Para os interessados, a NOAA tem uma histórico interactivo em que dá para ver o percurso dos furacões  https://coast.noaa.gov/hurricanes/

Mesmo tendo em atenção que quanto mais para trás se investiga maiores devem ser os erros (especialmente nos furacões longe da costa dos EUA), a ferramenta é útil para se ter uma ideia da quantidade de passagens que já houve. Cá deixo o exemplo da quantidade de passagens (assumo eu do núcleo da tempestade) a 50 kms da Horta.


----------



## weatherbox (30 Jul 2017 às 21:48)

Se apreciarem existe este arquivo de satélite desde 1980 que cobre a zona dos Açores durante os meses da epoca de furacões.
Estes arquivos existem noutras fontes mas aqui basta clicar em botões para andar para trás e frente ou animar:
www.atmos.albany.edu/student/ppapin/gridsat.php

Logo no primeiro ano disponível, 1980, tem um ciclone interessante com uma trajectória pouco usual, durante uns dias uma cutoff low está a deambular entre os Açores e a Madeira e a partir do dia 3/4 o que resta dela começa a desenvolver-se como ciclone tropical a leste de Santa Maria, depois vai para sudoeste intensificando-se e indo novamente para norte passando a oeste do grupo ocidental
Em Outubro apontem: http://www.atmos.albany.edu/student/ppapin/maps/gridsat/1980/atl/oct.html


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 03:35)

Em retrospetiva, admito o _fail_ total da minha análise mas felizmente não sou o único culpado.






Pelo Hurdat às 16h do dia 26 o núcleo estaria a norte das ilhas. Então porque é que no registo o núcleo está às 18h ainda a sul de SM?






Mas fica ainda pior:






A que horas foi o registo? Como não diz vou assumir a posição das 18z para fins exemplificativos:






Um raio de quase 300 kms e rajadas de 120 km/h no limite do mesmo? Isso daria um furacão apocalítico para a realidade dos Açores.

Porque não me lembrei de fazer esta análise inicialmente em vez de perder horas a cometer erros? Enfim, é a vida 

Para além da tempestade de 1926 a outra que me parece relevante é a de Setembro de 1940. Mas é um C2 que nem aparece nas cartas.










Desta vez não me vou dar ao trabalho de pesquisar mais  A base histórica deve estar cheia de erros


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 03:40)

weatherbox disse:


> Logo no primeiro ano disponível, 1980, tem um ciclone interessante com uma trajectória pouco usual, durante uns dias uma cutoff low está a deambular entre os Açores e a Madeira e a partir do dia 3/4 o que resta dela começa a desenvolver-se como ciclone tropical a leste de Santa Maria, depois vai para sudoeste intensificando-se e indo novamente para norte passando a oeste do grupo ocidental
> Em Outubro apontem: http://www.atmos.albany.edu/student/ppapin/maps/gridsat/1980/atl/oct.html



Visível também aqui: https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/year (satélite SMS 2)

A carta histórica minimiza a intensidade:






Um olho é claramente visível:


----------



## weatherbox (9 Ago 2017 às 12:11)

Reanálises tem resolução muito baixa, foi o furacão Ivan de Outubro 1980, a curiosidade está em se ter formado a partir de uma cutoff entre os Açores e Madeira. Devia haver bastante anomalia nas SST

*Hurricane Ivan*
In late September, a cold-core low persisted off the coast of Portugal, moving southwestward. The system gradually developed tropical characteristics as it turned northwestward and executed a loop near the Azores. Eventually, the system organized enough to be designated as a tropical depression on October 4, while just east of the Azores. Shortly thereafter, the depression intensified into Tropical Storm Ivan.[46] However, the National Hurricane Center did not initiate advisories on Ivan until late on October 5.[47] Ivan moved largely in tandem with the upper-level low above it, while its southwest movement was caused by a building ridge to its north.[46] Late on October 5, an eye developed,[48] and Ivan was upgraded to a hurricane on the following day.[46]

It de-accelerated as the ridge to its north weakened, and 18 hours after becoming a hurricane, Ivan peaked with winds of 105 mph (165 km/h).[46] Between October 6 and October 7, Ivan executed a tight loop, followed by a motion to the west-northwest. Ultimately, the intensity did not change for about 90 hours.[46] During that time, the eye fluctuated occasionally as the convection waxed and waned.[49] On October 9, Ivan turned to the north in advance of an approaching cold front and extratropical storm, while slowly weakening as it accelerated over cooler waters of the far northern Atlantic Ocean. By October 12, the cold front absorbed Ivan, which was about 665 miles (1,070 km) west of Ireland.[46]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980_Atlantic_hurricane_season#Hurricane_Ivan


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 16:56)

No portal do IPMA alegadamente o recorde da rajada máxima nos Açores pertence ao Tânia de 1995 com >168 km/h. Contudo, o Tânia não passou como furacão:






A permanência deste recorde é quase um milagre tendo em conta as tempestades que já passaram que tinham igual ou maior intensidade. Houvesse uma rede meteorológica mais densa e maior pontaria das tormentas e se calhar o valor seria ligeiramente acima.

A animação IR desta tempestade pode ser vista aqui (o consumo de 'net é massivo)  http://www.atmos.albany.edu/student/ppapin/gridsat.php

As imagens individuais de satélite estão aqui  https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/calendar/1995

Como já é habitual, os registos históricos para as ilhas são parcos.

Tendo em conta o percurso da tempestade, acredito que a rajada tenha sido medida na madrugada do dia 2. No dia antes da chegada aos Açores é possível ver o olho (G. Ocidental não representado na imagem):






Mais, como é que se chegou à conclusão de que ocorreram rajadas de 225 km/h (250 km/h em outras fontes) aquando da ciclogénese explosiva de 1986? Não deveria ser este o recorde?


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 19:02)

Casas destelhadas, queda de postes eléctricos, árvores tombadas que obstruíram as estradas e aerogares sem portas nem janelas, arrombadas pela força dos ventos, resultaram da tempestade que ontem assolou os Açores. Apesar dos danos vultuosos originados pelos ventos, que atingiram mais de 150 quilómetros à hora e queimaram as pastagens, a fruticultura e floricultura das ilhas, o temporal provocou apenas três feridos ligeiros, segundo o serviço regional de protecção civil.

Em várias ilhas faltou a luz e, quando o vento amainou, o cenário era idêntico em todas elas: estradas intransitáveis, casas sem telhados e aerogares danificadas.Na ilha das Flores, uma das que primeiro foi atingida pelo temporal - que começou na noite de sexta-feira - as vagas do mar, com 12 metros de altura, obrigaram a evacuar algumas casas próximas da costa, disse o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Santa Cruz das Flores."Só houve uma senhora que ficou ferida, mas sem gravidade, quando caiu, em casa, no momento em que o telhado começava a voar e ela tentava fechar as portas", relatou. 

"Pelas 6h00, os ventos atingiram 159 quilómetros por hora", salientou. Na ilha do Corvo, onde as rajadas máximas foram de 158 quilómetros por hora, várias casas ficaram também sem telhado e a aerogare perdeu portas e janelas, disse o responsável pelo serviço regional de protecção civil, Ricardo Barros. Na ilha do Pico, "uma espécie de tornado, localizado na zona da Terra do Pão, concelho da Madalena, destelhou as coberturas de 18 moradias".

Público


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 01:22)

Orion disse:


> Casas destelhadas, queda de postes eléctricos, árvores tombadas que obstruíram as estradas e aerogares sem portas nem janelas, arrombadas pela força dos ventos, resultaram da tempestade que ontem assolou os Açores. Apesar dos danos vultuosos originados pelos ventos, que atingiram mais de 150 quilómetros à hora e queimaram as pastagens, a fruticultura e floricultura das ilhas, o temporal provocou apenas três feridos ligeiros, segundo o serviço regional de protecção civil.
> 
> Em várias ilhas faltou a luz e, quando o vento amainou, o cenário era idêntico em todas elas: estradas intransitáveis, casas sem telhados e aerogares danificadas.Na ilha das Flores, uma das que primeiro foi atingida pelo temporal - que começou na noite de sexta-feira - as vagas do mar, com 12 metros de altura, obrigaram a evacuar algumas casas próximas da costa, disse o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Santa Cruz das Flores."Só houve uma senhora que ficou ferida, mas sem gravidade, quando caiu, em casa, no momento em que o telhado começava a voar e ela tentava fechar as portas", relatou.
> 
> ...



Muito bom, gostei da pesquisa!
Na minha opinião, o Tânia foi  uma tempestade subvalorizada no que concerne aos registos do NHC. Lembro-me perfeitamente dela! Embora já tivesse perdido algumas características tropicais, esta já trazia um vasto sistema frontal. Lembro-me que, a meio da madrugada o temporal parar por momentos e depois voltar tudo de novo, não tivesse sido esta a tempestade que me fez gostar de meteorologia... lembro que de manhã saí com o meu pai para irmos às compras e tivemos que ir a pé, pois as estradas estavam intransitáveis, obstruídas por árvores e nas ruas da cidade o chão estava coberto de milhares de telhas, os carros e muitas janelas das casa tinham os vidros partidos! Ao chegar à zona do mercado, a praça da república estava repleta de árvores caídas, incluído algumas secções de 3 enormes araucárias que partiram com a força dos ventos e que caíram por cima de algumas viaturas esmagando-as completamente. Em 33 anos que tenho, foi  dos maiores temporais que alguma vez visse e certamente dos que presenciei mais destruição.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 01:58)

Era muito novo e não me lembro da Tânia mas vou escrever tendo em conta os dados disponíveis 











O vento mais forte deve ter ocorrido aquando da passagem do núcleo e depois da passagem do sistema frontal (assumo que foi na madrugada do dia 2 já que não dizem a hora e tendo em conta a posição da tempestade).






Podemos discordar mas acho que a rajada medida em Angra foi provavelmente pura sorte e com sorte quero dizer que a estação certamente registou uma _freak_ rajada (mau termo, eu sei).

Não acredito que a Tânia tenha sido a tempestade mais forte que já passou pelos Açores (tendo em conta os registos históricos). Rajadas a rondar os 160 km/h já ocorreram. Ainda se vai bater recordes com a rede regional 

Fazendo uma pesquisa pela 'net não deixo de ficar surpreendido com a pouca quantidade de informação que há sobre temporais nos Açores. E não é preciso recuar muito. Mesmo em anos como 2005 ou 2006 não há muita coisa.


----------



## weatherbox (13 Set 2017 às 10:13)

É de que estação a rajada de 168 km/h, e em que dia? Como refere o vento mais forte foi entre o final da noite de dia 1 e a madrugada de dia 2 Novembro.

Se a rajada é real foi desconhecida para o NHC na altura que só refere rajada de 110km/h. Não será de outro dia ?


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 10:36)

weatherbox disse:


> É de que estação a rajada de 168 km/h, e em que dia? Como refere o vento mais forte foi entre o final da noite de dia 1 e a madrugada de dia 2 Novembro.
> 
> Se a rajada é real foi desconhecida para o NHC na altura que só refere rajada de 110km/h. Não será de outro dia ?



A rajada de 167km foi registada em LPLA, lajes field na ilha Terceira.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 10:38)

weatherbox disse:


> É de que estação a rajada de 168 km/h, e em que dia? Como refere o vento mais forte foi entre o final da noite de dia 1 e a madrugada de dia 2 Novembro.
> 
> Se a rajada é real foi desconhecida para o NHC na altura que só refere rajada de 110km/h. Não será de outro dia ?



Isso corresponde ao vento sustentado, a rajada é sempre superior e não vem mencionada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (13 Set 2017 às 12:49)

Se reparar eles referem nas Lajes sustained 34kt e 59kt de gusts
Lajes é WMO/SYNOP, mas os valores aí também não coincidem

Horta tem 38.9kt sustained no dia 1 e 35.9kt no dia 2. Não há informação de rajadas
Lajes tem 46.8kt sustained no dia 2 e 67kt de rajada. No dia 1 31kt/44kt
S.Maria tem 39kt sustained no dia 1 e 49kt rajada. No dia 2 tem 35.9/50.9kt

Mas o report está mal, referem que desconhecem danos mas houve






100 mil contos de 1995 equivalem a quase 800 mil € hoje contando a inflação. Atendendo que são gastos que governo regional assumiu que são apenas uma parcela do total de prejuizos , provavelmente ainda causou 2 ou 3 milhões € de danos

De onde será então a rajada 168km/h? Não parece ser das Lajes, a não ser que tenha havido falha comnunicação


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 13:32)

weatherbox disse:


> De onde será então a rajada 168km/h? Não parece ser das Lajes, a não ser que tenha havido falha comnunicação



Para quem passou a tempestade, sabe que os valores de vento e rajada apresentados pelo NOAA estão completamente deslocados da realidade.
Sei que já li isso algures em formato oficial, mas já foi há bastante tempo e não me recordo onde... tenho a certeza que a rajada foi registada na Terceira e creio que há qualquer coisa no YouTube... filmado por militares portugueses. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (13 Set 2017 às 13:44)

Encontrei o vídeo há pouco, tão interessante quanto ridículo
Parece que terão ido brincar para a rua talvez depois de passar a parte pior ?

Mas ainda não percebi a origem da rajada, será dalguma estação do IM em Angra que não era SYNOP ?




Ainda causou muitos estragos, houve uma resolução no PE


B4-1362, 1363 and 1391/95
Resolution on Hurricane Tanya, which has struck the central group of the Azores
The European Parliament,

A. whereas in the night of 1 to 2 November 1995 the Hurricane Tanya struck the central group of the Azores islands, with violent gusts of wind, causing widespread damage, especially on the islands of Faial, Pico, Terceira and S. Jorge,

B. whereas the winds reached 170 km/h in some areas, one Spanish fisherman was drowned and several people were injured,

C. whereas the damage to this most remote region of the EU has not yet been fully evaluated, but has been enormous: boats and ships have been damaged and sunk, equipment has been destroyed, communication, electricity, telephone and water supply networks have been damaged, streets and roads have been blocked, housing and educational establishments damaged, in particular the Ocean and Fisheries Department of the University of the Azores, people have been left homeless, and enormous harm has been done to crops (fruit and vegetables), pasture land, and the stockbreeding sector,

The European Parliament,
1. Expresses its solidarity with the people of the Azores, and in particular with those who have lost their homes or livelihood;

2. Calls on the Commission, in collaboration with the regional and local authorities, to put in hand emergency action as soon as possible to help the worst hit areas, with a view to helping to repair damage to infrastructures, housing and public buildings affected, and to providing help for fishermen whose vessels have been sunk and damaged, and for the neediest victims;

3. Draws the attention of the Commission and the authorities of the Member States once more to the imperative need to provide the disaster prevention and relief services with technical and human resources;

4. Instructs its President to forward this resolution to the Commission and Council, to the Government and Assembly of the Azores Autonomous Region and to the Region's Chambers and Municipal Assemblies.


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Set 2017 às 15:19)

A noite foi animada, em todos os aspectos.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 16:28)

Um relatório posterior não é muito mais informativo:



> There were some surface observations from the Azores of sustained gale force winds. Lajes Air Base on Terceira measured sustained winds of 18 m s−1 at 2255 UTC with gusts to 30 m s−1 at 2343 UTC 1 November. Santa Maria Island reported sustained winds of 20 m s−1 at 2300 UTC on the 1st, with gusts to 26 m s−1 at 0200 UTC on the 2d. The lowest pressure observed in the Azores was 973.5 mb at Horta on the island of Faial.
> 
> Many ships reported tropical storm force winds in association with Tanya. A ship, with call sign _GBSA,_ had the misfortune of being near the center of Tanya twice: on 29 October, when Tanya was a hurricane; and on 2 November, when Tanya was an extratropical storm.



Há uma tese que abordou a Tânia mas sem referência à dita rajada  http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/documentos/PDF/Ricardo_Tome_Estagio_2004(2).pdf

Encontrei uma notícia num jornal estrangeiro (canto inferior esquerdo)  https://www.newspapers.com/newspage/218593474/ mas é preciso criar conta com cartão de crédito


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Mapas de superfície, dados finais...


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 17:34)

Esta reavaliação do CLIMAAT não me convenceu minimamente na referencia que faz ao vento registado e não aplica nenhuma medição de vento na Horta, visto que o olho passou exatamente por cima do Faial. Apenas refere a pressão de 973,5hpa... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 17:35)




----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 17:43)

Orion disse:


>



Este já acho mais plausível, vento médio entre os 50 e 60 nós, torna mais plausível a existência de rajadas bem mais fortes ao redor do olho! 
A prevalência de vento sustentado superior a 50 nós potencía a destruição descrita no meu comentário. O vídeo publicado pelo @weatherbox também demonstra isso mesmo, um carro de fabrico anterior à década de 90 que pesa muito mais que os atuais, surge no vídeo capotado. Ora, um carro não capota com ventos de 50 nós...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Não estou a duvidar da intensidade da tempestade. Não só as cartas do ECM mostram uma diminuição da PC (dou desconto às estimativas do vento) aquando da transição como nas imagens de satélite a ex-Tânia parece manter um olho no dia 2.

Contudo, mantenho o que escrevi: Não acho que todo que a Tânia tenha sido a tempestade mais forte que tenha passado pelos Açores. Foi a 'sorte' de se ter uma estação no sítio certo à hora certa. Até porque nesta ocasião o centro da tempestade passou por cima das ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 18:00)

Orion disse:


> Contudo, mantenho o que escrevi: Não acho que todo que a Tânia tenha sido a tempestade mais forte que tenha passado pelos Açores. Foi a 'sorte' de se ter uma estação no sítio certo à hora certa. Até porque nesta ocasião o centro da tempestade passou por cima das ilhas.


 Claro! Não há dúvida que o Tanya não foi a tempestade mais forte a atingir os Açores! No início da década de oitenta passou muito pior! Embora haja alguma divergência quanto ao ano, mas segundo os relatos, no período 1980 e 1985, algures surgiram duas tempestades que assolaram os Açores, creio que uma delas é a que deu origem ao "Neptuno na Horta". Segundo vários relatos as rajadas superaram o 200km/h. Mas, nunca cheguei a fazer uma pesquisa sobre isso! 
Os estragos foram avultados.




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 18:34)

P. 3  http://www.lajes.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-130925-002.pdf

3 milhões de dólares em prejuízos.

Está escrito que o vento superou as 140 milhas por hora. Ventos de 225 km/h? Não acredito. Devem ter posto a estação atrás de um jato.

Infelizmente não encontro (porque não deve existir) o arquivo da revista.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 18:42)

Esta teve rajadas de 241 km/h (150 milhas por hora).

É no gozo, não?  Devem ter trocado kph por mph.

Começo a pensar que o relato dos ventos de 250 km/h 'no dia do Neptuno' veio dos americanos...


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 21:08)

Orion disse:


> Esta teve rajadas de 241 km/h (150 milhas por hora).
> 
> É no gozo, não?  Devem ter trocado kph por mph.
> 
> Começo a pensar que o relato dos ventos de 250 km/h 'no dia do Neptuno' veio dos americanos...



Infelizmente os relatos "de boca" valem o que valem e quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto.  É pena também que os relatos não vêm acompanhados de algo que os comprove... os anemómetros da altura deviam ser como os da RHA... lol  o vento sopra a 10okm/h e eles marcam 40km/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 21:31)

Continuo a achar um exagero descomunal rajadas de 230/240 km/h a 130 metros (431 pés) de altitude. Valores a rondar os 150/160 km/h já me parecem mais credíveis.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 22:25)

Está na Wikipédia mas publico aqui a descrição do HURDAT do dia 5 de Outubro de 1946:



> October 5:
> HWM analyzes a low of at most 990 mb near 39.5N, 28.5W with a dissipating occluded front wrapped around part of the low. Ship highlights: 25 kt NE and 1005 mb at 00Z at 40.2N, 33.5W (COA); 15 kt NE and 1003 mb at 06Z at 40.5N, 33.2W (COA); 20 kt N and 1002 mb at 12Z at 40.7N, 33.0W (COA); 15 kt NE and 1001 mb at 40.9N, 32.7W (COA). Land highlights: 30 kt N and 994 mb at 12Z at 39.3N, 30.6W (HWM); unknown wind speed SW and 991 mb at 12Z at 38.5N, 28.2W (HWM). Regarding the storm in the Azores... "One hundred and 20 fishermen were reported missing today at the island of Santa Maria in the wake of a 98 mile-an-hour typhoon which destroyed 12 fishing vessels, two port tugs and several launches. Four fishing boats were missing. Reports from San Miguel and Santa Maria Island said the winds did 'catastrophic' damage yesterday, destroying crops, ruining homes, smashing pineapple hot-houses and wrecking communications. Latest reports said the American-built airfield in the Azores was practically destroyed" (newspaper article).



O NYT tem um artigo (pago) sobre isto  http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9E03EFD8123BE033A05755C0A9669D946793D6CF&legacy=true

No Diário de Lisboa (em PT) apareceu isto no dia 6:










E mais importante foi publicado isto no dia 7:






Já no DN dos EUA, 7 de Outubro:






No dia 10:






A diferença nos relatos só mostra que sempre houve _fake news_. E tendo em conta que 1946 foi um ano politicamente turbulento, estou inclinado a acreditar mais no DN estrangeiro.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 23:23)

Aqui o colega @Snifa aborda o temporal de 1986 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-8


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2017 às 23:30)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui o colega @Snifa aborda o tempinformaçãooral de 1986
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-8


 Infelizmente as fotos postadas já não estão disponíveis, é pena... e o link já não está funcional... muita da informação que anteriormente estaria disponível online está a ser perdida. 
Realmente tenho ideia de há uma dezena de anos pesquisar por esta tempestade e de encontrar mais informação.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2017 às 09:02)

lserpa disse:


> Infelizmente as fotos postadas já não estão disponíveis, é pena... e o link já não está funcional... muita da informação que anteriormente estaria disponível online está a ser perdida.
> Realmente tenho ideia de há uma dezena de anos pesquisar por esta tempestade e de encontrar mais informação.



As cartas da altura ainda estão disponíveis, mas como foram colocadas pelo imageshack, desapareceram, volto a colocar aqui a sinóptica desta grande tempestade de 1986, não só para os Açores , mas também no Continente, em especial no Norte:


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 03:01)

Mais sobre esta tempestade aqui (p. 86).

---






Pouca informação. Ver tempestade 5 aqui.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 17:21)




----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 18:03)

DN dos EUA. Informação rara:


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 20:16)

Nos poucos jornais disponíveis só há referência ao Pamir. Nada foi escrito em termos da passagem do ciclone pelos Açores.










Há muitas outras tempestades com relatos incompletos mas acho que já publiquei uma boa amostra


----------



## weatherbox (19 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Ei, andem mais devagar neste tema para dar tempo às pessoas de estudar cada tempestade

Sobre a tempestade Tanya de 1995 que falaram na página anterior eu nunca tinha ouvido falar nela e no fim de semana tive finalmente algum tempo de analisar, e ... wooww, que grande case study.
Quem sabe meteorologia e sabe interpretar imagens de satélite percebe perfeitamente o que se passou nessa noite de 1 de Novembro 1995 no grupo central só de olhar para esta sequência de imagens, vapor de água à esquerda, infravermelho à direita. A imagem de vapor de água das 00:00/24:00 de 1 para 2 de Novembro é espectacular, não admira até carros terem virado com o vento.


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2017 às 22:11)

weatherbox disse:


> Ei, andem mais devagar neste tema para dar tempo às pessoas de estudar cada tempestade
> 
> Sobre a tempestade Tanya de 1995 que falaram na página anterior eu nunca tinha ouvido falar nela e no fim de semana tive finalmente algum tempo de analisar, e ... wooww, que grande case study.
> Quem sabe metorologia e sabe interpretar imagens de satélite percebe perfeitamente o que se passou nessa noite de 1 de Novembro 1995 no grupo central só de olhar para esta sequência de imagens, vapor de água à esquerda, infravermelho à direita



Esta tempestade passou pelos Açores em fase de transição, algo híbrido. (Claramente perceptível a intrusão de ar frio.)
E intensificou-se, algo como uma ciclogénese explosiva... isto se o histórico do GFS estiver correto. Já depois de passar pela região adquire alguma estrutura tropical, havendo evidências de um olho. 
Pouco tempo depois, perde completamente as suas características tropicais.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (19 Set 2017 às 22:35)

Totalmente em transição, pouco de tropical, nesses dias havia uma ciculação pertubada habitual nessa altura do ano com uma vasta área de baixas pressões a nordeste dos Açores/noroeste do continente e se reparar na imagem que coloquei, a partir das 09:00 de dia 1 Novembro consegue ver um jetstreak a avançar a oeste da Tanya, e essa pertubação chega mesmo à supeficie nas horas seguintes, dá até para ver nas imagens se reparar bem, até que finalmente a Tanya se torna o centro de tudo, que coincidiu precisamente com as horas em que passava pelo grupo central.


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2017 às 10:01)

weatherbox disse:


> Totalmente em transição, pouco de tropical, nesses dias havia uma ciculação pertubada habitual nessa altura do ano com uma vasta área de baixas pressões a nordeste dos Açores/noroeste do continente e se reparar na imagem que coloquei, a partir das 09:00 de dia 1 Novembro consegue ver um jetstreak a avançar a oeste da Tanya, e essa pertubação chega mesmo à supeficie nas horas seguintes, dá até para ver nas imagens se reparar bem, até que finalmente a Tanya se torna o centro de tudo, que coincidiu precisamente com as horas em que passava pelo grupo central.



Já li algumas avaliações e reavaliações ao evento, nenhuma das avaliações faz referência a uma jetstreak. Mas observando o IF, realmente o núcleo ao passar no GC fica totalmente desprovido de humidade, o que indicia  algo superficial!
Sendo assim, facilmente os ventos atingiriam os 200km/h! 
@weatherbox és capaz de ter razão! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2017 às 20:03)

E o prémio para a tempestade tropical com o trajeto mais bizarro (que eu encontrei) a afetar os Açores vai para o furacão de San Ciriaco.






O relatório está aqui (tempestade 3).











Muita incerteza tendo em conta as limitações da época. 29.02 polegadas dá uma PC a rondar os 982 hPa  C1 fraco no máximo. O vento aquando da passagem pelos Açores rondou as 80 mph (130 km/h) pelo WU.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 01:11)

À semelhança de 1998, 1992 também foi um ano bastante mexido em termos tropicais. A transição do Charlie foi bastante impressionante:











Três dias depois passou a Bonnie que teve um péssimo aspeto:











O Charley deve ter gerado ventos muito acima dos 37 m/s (133 km/h) tendo em conta a PC de 982 hPa. Mas foi o que se registou.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 01:33)

Fascinante, e do que sei, pouco frequente.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 01:54)

> Em tempos mais recentes, o furacão Emmy, em 1976, deixou uma marca trágica. Na noite de 3 de Setembro atingiu em cheio o grupo central dos Açores. Apesar de ter causado estragos menores, um avião venezuelano que se dirigia à Europa caiu no meio da tempestade, quando tentava pousar na base aérea das Lajes. Morreram 68 pessoas.



https://www.publico.pt/2006/09/26/j...efeito--de-dois-furacoes-em-outros-anos-99507



> MIAMI, Sept. 3 (AP)—Emmy, weakening but still maintaining its hurricane status, struck the Azore Islands today. Dr. Neil Frank, director of the National Hurricane Center said that the storm's highest sustained winds were estimated near 75 miles an hour.



https://mobile.nytimes.com/1976/09/04/archives/hurricane-strikes-azores.html

















Mais informação aqui (fonte das fotos)  http://www.aviacioncivil.com.ve/40-...s-azores-un-accidente-aereo-en-retrospectiva/ e aqui  http://www.elmundo.com.ve/noticias/...l---40-anos-de-la-tragedia-en-las-azores.aspx


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 03:10)

Orion disse:


> Fascinante, e do que sei, pouco frequente.



Se a memória não me falha, o dia azedou e o mar ficou revolto, caíram uns pingos grossos e não passou disso...  e especulava-de que seria uma forte tempestade, incluindo eu! 
Estava no Pico com a banda que eu tinha na altura e cancelamos tudo e apanhamos a última viagem do dia feita pela “transmaçor” palas 13:15. 
Digamos que esta viagem foi para além dos limites da operacionalidade do então Porto da Madalena. Não pelo vento, mas sim pela agitação marítima. O embarque dos passageiros foi surreal... éramos literalmente atirados pelos marinheiros para dentro do barco... enfim, outros tempos lololol


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 17:55)




----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2017 às 13:22)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...te-das-memorias-ao-que-mudou-desde-a-tragedia


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

Apesar de Setembro e Outubro serem os principais meses da época de furacões dos Açores, não seria novidade a sua passagem em Novembro.









O Wunderground indica ventos na ordem das 80-75 milhas por hora (120 km/h).

Como já referi anteriormente, em casos raros a época de furacões prolonga-se até Dezembro (ex. Nicole).


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 02:34)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-21#post-623738

Climaat, ciclone de 1957:






989.3 hPa de PC mínima em Angra.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 02:42)

748.01 mm Hg  997 hPa


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 03:20)

@lserpa imagina que era o Ophelia 






Esta tempestade não aparece no mapa original nem nos primeiros resumos mensais disponíveis. Foi adicionada depois.






A Wikipédia fez basicamente todo o resumo e cá fica o original  https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/mwr/068/mwr-068-09-0253.pdf


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 03:35)

Impensável hoje em dia  http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/general/lib/lib1/nhclib/mwreviews/1959.pdf


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

A propósito de eventos memoráveis: além do nevão em Lisboa de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, houve outro também a 30 de Janeiro de 1945 como se pode ver no recorte de imprensa em baixo.








O que não consigo encontrar são dados acerca do nevão de 1966. A imagem abaixo mostra a zona de aquartelamentos da Base Aérea do Montijo sob intensa queda de neve em 1966.






Alguém me poderá ajudar?


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 14:22)

Estava a ver as reanálises e não encontro nenhuma carta que me pareça digna de neve a cota 0 nos meses de Inverno de 1966.

Todavia, em Novembro desse ano, e apesar de ser extremamente cedo na temporada, o padrão estava óptimo, com sucessivos mergulhos polares, portanto pode ter sido aí.

- 2 a 4 Novembro, parece-me pelas cartas que não haveria frio suficiente (embora isso numa reanálise valer o que vale...)
- 6 a 8 Novembro, o mesmo que no caso anterior
- entre 18 e 25 de Novembro sim, havia bastante frio instalado, e apesar de na resolução da reanálise não ser bem visível, parecem haver ali algumas cut-offs coincidentes com esse frio instalado (além da depressão maior no Mediterrâneo). É possível que seja algures nesse período.

Estou a recorrer às reanálises 20thCR, disponíveis no nosso portal:
https://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/europa

Vendo as cartas no NCEP, a minha melhor aposta, caso fosse em Novembro, era nos dias *22-23 Novembro 1966*.

Há frio instalado de vários dias atrás, e há ali nas isobaras claramente uma pequena cut-off a atravessar o país (ao estilo de 2006). Pode ter sido esse o evento que relatas dessa foto. Atenção que nas reanálises fica tudo muito suavizado, tanto o campo de pressão, como o das temperaturas. Certamente os valores da temperatura aos 850hPa nesse pequeno núcleo seriam bem mais baixos que os que aparecem na carta que mostro.

E mais uma vez, se virem a sequência de vários dias, o padrão que falava há pouco, a dorsal "chata" bem perto de nós, mas a "esticar" na direção certa uns dias antes...












Melhor exemplo disso é ver cartas de reanálise do dia 28 janeiro de 2007, se não soubéssemos que realmente nevou na zona de Lisboa, diríamos que era impossível pelas cartas. O que claro, deixa sempre margem para outras cartas de outros meses, que eu agora à partida "rejeitei"...


PS: Já agora se virem o mês de Dezembro de 1966, parece o que estamos a passar agora, com bloqueio persistente e chato ali a NW da península.


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

Microburst disse:


> A propósito de eventos memoráveis: além do nevão em Lisboa de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, houve outro também a 30 de Janeiro de 1945 como se pode ver no recorte de imprensa em baixo.



Em relação a este, não deve ser a 30 Janeiro de 1945.
As cartas não mostram nada nesse dia sequer perto disso... Pelo recorte dá ideia de ter ocorrido uns dias antes dessa data talvez?

Vendo a reanálise, talvez no período entre *8-18 Janeiro 1945*. Durante todo esse período as cartas eram de sonho, daquelas que passamos a vida a pedir. 
Neste caso durante 10 dias consecutivos. Muito provavelmente foram vários dias de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal nesse evento.

Não pesquisei mais, mas dada a magnitude que o evento parece ter, deve estar mais bem documentado em termos de datas fazendo alguma pesquisa na net...

---

Olhando mais para trás, esse deve ter sido um inverno rico em eventos desses. Umas semanas antes, mesmo no Natal, as cartas eram épicas também, se calhar boa parte do país teve um raro Natal branco. 

E só para fazer sonhar o pessoal um bocadinho... O "antílope" andou sempre a "chatear" em Outubro e Novembro de 1944... 

Bom, voltemos à realidade bem mais quente de 2017... Essa é que é essa...


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 15:38)

@rozzo tens toda a razão! Fiz uma breve pesquisa sobre esse nevão e acabei por encontrar qualquer coisa.
Ao que parece, foi um início de inverno bem animado e pelos vistos esta queda de neve em Lisboa ocorreu precisamente no dia 16 de Janeiro de 1945. (Curiosamente no ano em que terminou a II Grande Guerra e do 'Blizzard' na Europa de Leste)

Coloco algumas imagens abaixo e o respectivo site para consulta 






















Inundações em Lisboa também neste ano,






Em Sintra, com acumulação significativa:











http://restosdecoleccao.blogspot.pt/2012/12/nevao-em-lisboa-em-1945.html

http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2009/01/neve-em-sintra-em-1945.html


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

Para complementar, retirado do relatório de Janeiro de 2006 do IPMA:

_"No entanto e na década de 40 de referir a ocorrência de neve em Lisboa em 25 de Dezembro de 1944, Janeiro de 1945, dias 12, 13, 14 e 16 e em 27 de Janeiro de 1947." _

https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...rjtMgL/cli_20060101_20060131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Sempre foi branco o tal Natal de 1944 que dizia no outro tópico, até em Lisboa!


----------



## WMeteo (7 Nov 2017 às 15:56)

Relativamente ao evento de 1945, é igualmente possível encontrar informações na imprensa da época, neste caso no jornal _Diário de Lisboa_ (disponível online), com notícias sobre o frio e queda de neve nas publicações entre os dias 12 e 17 de Janeiro.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Uma verdadeira antiguidade do MetOffice relativamente a este dia. Se colocarem na página 71 são perceptíveis dois núcleos depressionários no centro da PI e a Leste. De referir também um poderoso Anticiclone de 1040hPa a Oeste das Ilhas Britânicas.

https://digital.nmla.metoffice.gov.uk/file/sdb:digitalFile|1e1f380e-27b4-4182-b99a-2d121b5c6ccd/


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

rozzo disse:


> Em relação a este, não deve ser a 30 Janeiro de 1945.
> As cartas não mostram nada nesse dia sequer perto disso... Pelo recorte dá ideia de ter ocorrido uns dias antes dessa data talvez?
> 
> Vendo a reanálise, talvez no período entre *8-18 Janeiro 1945*. Durante todo esse período as cartas eram de sonho, daquelas que passamos a vida a pedir.
> Neste caso durante 10 dias consecutivos. Muito provavelmente foram vários dias de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal nesse evento.



Correcto, terá sido no período compreendido entre 12 e 17 de Janeiro de 1945. 

https://restosdecoleccao.blogspot.pt/2012/12/nevao-em-lisboa-em-1945.html



P.S. Só para terminar este assunto da ocorrência de neve em Lisboa, o meu avô falou-me igualmente de ter assistido à sua queda em 1952 e 1961.


----------



## mcpa (12 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os açorianos devem fazer um abaixo assinado para o NOAA retirar o nome Gordon das tempestades atlânticas, não venham a ter a visita de outro Gordon



Será que o Gordon nos vem fazer uma visita novamente em 2018???


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2017 às 01:25)

Estamos quase a chegar aos 50 anos das grandes cheias da Região de Lisboa de 1967. Nessa noite, 25 de Novembro, nunca tinha chovido como choveu...num ano em que já vinha a chover bem desde Outubro, a chuva caiu moderada a fraca durante todo o dia, mas intensificou bastante durante a noite e madrugada de dia 26. O resto ficou para a Historia. Nunca se chegou a saber ao certo quantas pessoas Morreram...500? 800? 900? Tudo números possíveis. Nasci muitos anos depois, ja noutro contexto histórico, mas nos anos 80 a memoria desse dia ainda estava presente no imaginário das pessoas de Alenquer (mais de 60 pessoas faleceram nessa noite só em Alenquer). Ouvi muitas historias a familiares, incluindo pai e mãe, mas com certeza muitas pessoas ainda têm familiares ou amigos que viveram essa noite trágica e era isso que podemos partilhar aqui como forma de relembrar e homenagear as vitimas, que na altura foram silenciadas pelo regime de Salazar.
O Publico não esqueceu a data: https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/12/s...ndo-1791985?page=/&pos=4&b=stories_featured_c
https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/12/s...daveres-de-homens-mulheres-e-criancas-1791976


----------



## camrov8 (25 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

caros foristas, ja que tanto se falam das cheias e da censura, eu como criança nascida depois da ditadura, gostava de perguntar aos mais velhos o que aconteceu a corja da censura e à pior corja da pide, toda a gente os devia odiar mas nunca li nem vi em lado nenhum como foram descomissionados  e para onde foram


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 04:53)

A cheia em gráficos aqui.


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

Orion disse:


> A cheia em gráficos aqui.



Fotos aqui 
 http://observador.pt/2017/11/24/cheias-de-1967-21-fotos-do-rasto-de-morte-que-salazar-quis-ocultar/


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (26 Nov 2017 às 13:34)

obrigado pela ignorância


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

No relatório inicial esta tempestade não existia nem me parece realista a TT ter vindo de uma latitude tão elevada. O gráfico do NHC é mais elucidativo:






No portal principal do projeto de reanálise não há relatório relativamente a esta tempestade.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Incide mais sobre a Ribeira Quente de 1997 mas tem relatos de outras tempestades  https://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/Publicacoes/Colectaneas_Cindinicas/Download/Colecao_I/Artigo_IX.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Amanhã, faz 25 anos do acidente no Aeroporto de Faro, onde resultou 56 mortes e 104 feridos.

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/aci...25-anos-foi-um-azar-sem-culpados-8998685.html

Nessa semana, caíram cerca de 400 mm em Faro.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, faz 25 anos do acidente no Aeroporto de Faro, onde resultou 56 mortes e 104 feridos.
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/aci...25-anos-foi-um-azar-sem-culpados-8998685.html
> 
> Nessa semana, caíram cerca de 400 mm em Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2018 às 13:51)

Grande cheia em Tavira a 9 de Janeiro de 1969

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2018/01/grande-cheia-de-janeiro-de-1969.html

Os anos acabados em 9, metem sempre água pelas barbas. 

1969,1989, 2019, 2029, 2049


----------



## lserpa (6 Mai 2018 às 10:24)

Açores.
Hoje, a fazer uma pesquisa diária por eventos sísmicos, deparei-me com o artigo sobre uma Erupção na ilha de São Jorge de muita relevância.
Passo a transcrever.

Fonte: IVAR/CIVISA

“210 anos decorridos da erupção da
Urzelina-Santo Amaro, S. Jorge
Hoje, dia 1 de maio, faz 210 anos que ocorreu a erupção da Urzelina-Santo Amaro. A erupção vulcânica, fissural e de natureza basáltica, iniciou-se no final da manhã do dia 1 de Maio de 1808, após alguns dias de intensa atividade sísmica. Causou mortes e grande destruição, em particular na freguesia da Urzelina.

Segundo os relatos históricos, uma “grande nuvem de fogo” ergueu-se sobre a freguesia da Urzelina, originando de seguida uma abundante queda de cinzas. A atividade vulcânica desenvolveu-se até ao dia 4 de maio a partir dos focos eruptivos situados a norte da Urzelina, altura em que migrou para leste formando dois novos focos distanciados cerca de 1.5 km dos primeiros, na zona de Entre Ribeiras. A freguesia de Santo Amaro foi afetada no dia 11 de maio com a abertura de duas crateras na zona das Areias, a partir de onde foi emitida uma escoada lávica que quase alcançou o povoado e obrigou à evacuação da população.

Quinze dias após o início da erupção, a atividade explosiva foi retomada nos centros eruptivos iniciais, a norte da Urzelina. Este novo episódio foi acompanhado pela produção de importantes escoadas lávicas que destruíram grande parte da freguesia e pela formação de nuvens de gases e cinzas denominadas por “nuvens ardentes” que provocaram a morte a mais de trinta pessoas. Mais tarde, já em 1810 morreram três homens asfixiados quando tentavam limpar um poço de preia-mar na freguesia da Urzelina.

Como testemunho desta erupção vulcânica salienta-se o conjunto de 7 crateras alinhadas, no local conhecido como Lagoinhas, sobranceiro à Urzelina, e a torre da Igreja de S. Mateus que resistiu incólume à destruição causada por uma escoada lávica e que representa um dos ex-líbris para quem visita esta ilha.”


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2018 às 16:53)

Acho que ainda não mencionei este.
















 http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/mwr_pdf/1972.pdf & https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=uc1.b3876047;view=1up;seq=654;size=175

Em 1972 os satélites eram uma trampa e a técnica Dvorak só seria desenvolvida 2 anos depois. É bem possível que a Betty tenha atingido a cat. 3 nas redondezas do arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Recordando esta tempestade  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/pagina-21#post-626458











O Charley esteve oficialmente a 1 nó (1.85km/h) de atingir a cat. 3 a sudoeste dos Açores. Arredondamentos na meteorologia tropical dá nisto.

É bem possível que o olho do Charley tenha sido ligeiramente maior do que o do Ophelia.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2018 às 17:48)

Orion disse:


> O Charley esteve oficialmente a 1 nó (1.85km/h) de atingir a cat. 3 a sudoeste dos Açores. Arredondamentos na meteorologia tropical dá nisto.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2018 às 18:08)

O Ivan de 1998  http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/mwr_pdf/1998.pdf & https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/AL091998_Ivan.pdf






Em 1998 também havia uma enorme anomalia positiva na SST.

Na sua passagem mais próxima o olho deve ter passado a algo como uns 70/80 kms de distância do Corvo, longe do vento mais agressivo (ver abaixo). Ao que parece não houve danos decorrentes deste ciclone.

O aviso das 9z do dia 24/9 (enquanto o ciclone estava a passar ao largo das ilhas)  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/1998/archive/mar/MAL0998.024



> HURRICANE IVAN FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER 24
> 0900Z SAT SEP 26 1998





> PRESENT MOVEMENT TOWARD THE EAST OR 85 DEGREES AT 24 KT





> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 975 MB
> EYE DIAMETER *20 NM
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 80 KT WITH GUSTS TO 95 KT
> 64 KT....... 30NE 30SE 30SW 30NW*
> ...





> FORECAST VALID 26/1800Z 39.7N 30.0W
> MAX WIND 80 KT...GUSTS 95 KT
> *64 KT... 30NE 30SE 30SW 30NW*
> 50 KT... 50NE 50SE 50SW 50NW
> 34 KT...100NE 100SE 100SW 100NW



Um olho com 37 quilómetros de diâmetro, tendo os ventos com força de furacão uma abrangência de 55 quilómetros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

Bonito


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bonito



Boa noite,
Tem a data exata em 1945, gostarei reencontrado o mapa da Europa este dia.

Merci


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2019 às 18:41)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Tem a data exata em 1945, gostarei reencontrado o mapa da Europa este dia.
> 
> Merci



Basta usar o Google 

16 de Janeiro de 1945.

Está aqui um tópico sobre o assunto, não só de 1945. Infelizmente as fotografias perderam-se.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 20:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Basta usar o Google
> 
> 16 de Janeiro de 1945.
> 
> Está aqui um tópico sobre o assunto, não só de 1945. Infelizmente as fotografias perderam-se.



Boa noite,

Desolar se incomod-os-ar com as minhas perguntas.
Os mapas e não são precisos para Portugal, mas vê-se efectivamente tem-se vaga de frio sobre a Europa.

















http://www.meteo-paris.com/france/hiver-1945.html
https://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/fr/1105437-1941-1950.html


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2019 às 20:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os anos acabados em 9, metem sempre água pelas barbas.
> 
> 1969,1989, 2019, 2029, 2049


E chegámos a 2019.


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2019 às 23:04)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2019 às 16:12)

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...XlIIGN/cli_20190201_20190228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf











Mês extremo de 

Para os curiosos, as temperaturas diárias em Espanha  podem ser vistas aqui (mudar a data no calendário à direita)  https://repositorio.aemet.es/handle/20.500.11765/6290

---






Nós, lá fora  ftp://ftp.library.noaa.gov/docs.lib/htdocs/rescue/mwr/084/mwr-084-02-0066.pdf


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 16:42)

Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...XlIIGN/cli_20190201_20190228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maior nevão de sempre no Algarve:





https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/02/o-algarve-cobriu-se-de-neve-ha-60-anos/


----------



## rozzo (4 Mar 2019 às 17:04)

Tonton disse:


> Maior nevão de sempre no Algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isso refere-se a 1954, correcto?

Penso que as cartas do post anterior são de 1956...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2019 às 17:49)

rozzo disse:


> Isso refere-se a 1954, correcto?
> 
> Penso que as cartas do post anterior são de 1956...



Correcto, refere-se a 1954, dado que o título da notícia aponta para 2014 que completou 60 anos.


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 18:22)

rozzo disse:


> Isso refere-se a 1954, correcto?
> 
> Penso que as cartas do post anterior são de 1956...



Verdade, esta neve do algarve é de 1954.

De 1956, info retirada de http://agriculturaemar.com/fevereiro-de-1956-episodio-de-frio-intenso-longo-e-sem-precedentes-em-portugal-continental/ 

*Fevereiro de 1956: episódio de frio intenso, longo e sem precedentes em Portugal continental*
CarlosCaldeira  Fev 16, 2016 Featured, Meteo Deixe um comentário 1,142 Visualizações

Há 60 anos Portugal continental foi afectado por um episódio de frio intenso, longo e sem precedentes, relembra hoje, 16 de Fevereiro, o IPMA – Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

Nos dias 11 e 12 de Fevereiro de 1956, registaram-se valores de temperatura mínima extremamente baixos, devido à influência de uma massa de ar muito frio com trajecto continental, que se movimentava na circulação de um vasto anticiclone localizado a Sul da Islândia.

Nestes dois dias quase todo o território apresentou valores de temperatura mínima inferior a 0 °C (com excepção de Cabo Carvoeiro e Sagres). Valores de temperatura mínima inferiores a – 10 °C observaram-se nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro: -16.0 °C em Penhas da Saúde; -14.0 °C em Lagoa Comprida; -13.3 °C em Penhas Douradas; -12.3 °C na Guarda; -10.8 °C em Montalegre; -10.0 °C em Miranda do Douro, Moimenta da Beira e Arouca/Serra da Freita. -16.0 °C, valor de temperatura mínima observado no dia 12, na estação meteorológica de Penhas da Saúde (Serra da Estrela) é ainda o extremo absoluto da temperatura mínima em Portugal continental.

*Episódio longo de frio intenso*

Durante todo o mês de Fevereiro os valores da temperatura do ar (máxima e mínima) foram muito baixos, refere o IPMA. Valores de temperatura máxima inferiores a 0 °C (ice days) observaram-se nas regiões de maior altitude do território; na região da Serra da Estrela o número de dias com valores de temperatura máxima inferiores a 0 °C variou entre 14 (Penhas Douradas) e 20 (Lagoa Comprida).

Nas regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro observaram-se temperaturas mínimas abaixo de 0 °C durante todo o mês, sendo mesmo abaixo de – 5 °C em mais de metade dos dias do mês. Outros valores extremos de temperatura mínima (não ultrapassados): -9.5 °C, Marvão (dia 11); -8.5 °C, Marinha Grande (dia 11); -6.3 °C, Salvaterra de Magos (dia 12); -6.0 °C, Dois Portos (dia 13);-5.8 °C, Melgaço (dia 11);-5.3 °C, Setúbal (dia 12); -5.0 °C, V.R. Sto António (dia 14); -5.0 °C, Évora (dia 11); -3.0 °C, Buarcos (dia 11); -2.8 °C, Lisboa/Tapada (dia 12); -1.2 °C, Lisboa/Geofísico (dias 11 e 12); Monte Estoril: -0.9 °C, dia 11.

*Onda de frio*

Considera-se que ocorre uma onda de frio quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima diária é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio diário, no período de referência, explica o IPMA.

De 3 a 8 de Fevereiro de 1956 ocorreu uma onda de frio, em alguns locais das regiões de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e Alentejo litoral. No período de 10 a 25 de Fevereiro ocorreu uma onda de frio, afectando as regiões do Norte e Centro do território e a região de Lisboa. Esta onda, pela sua duração (13 dias, regiões da Serra da Estrela e nordeste transmontano), extensão espacial, intensidade e severidade pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada desde 1941.

*Fevereiro mais frio desde 1931*

O mês de Fevereiro de 1956 foi o mais frio observado em Portugal desde 1931; a anomalia (em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000) da temperatura média foi de -4.7 °C, a da temperatura mínima, -5.0 °C e a da temperatura máxima, -4.9 °C.

*Outros episódios de frio*
•É nas décadas de 40, 50, 70, e em particular, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, que se regista a maior frequência de ocorrência de ondas de frio.
•A frequência de ocorrência de ondas de frio tem diminuído significativamente nos últimos 35 anos.
•Fevereiro de 1956: episódio de frio excepcional. Anomalias da média da temperatura mensal: temperatura média, -4.7 °C; mínima, -5.0 °C; máxima, -4.9 °C (em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000).
Extremos absolutos da temperatura mínima. Onda de frio longa, intensa e severa
•Uma excepção notável ocorreu na onda de frio em Fevereiro de 1983, com a duração entre 6 e 11 dias.

*Agricultura e Mar Actual*


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 18:31)

Tonton disse:


> ...
> Nos dias 11 e 12 de Fevereiro de 1956, registaram-se valores de temperatura mínima extremamente baixos, devido à influência de uma massa de ar muito frio com trajecto continental, que se movimentava na circulação de um vasto anticiclone localizado a Sul da Islândia.
> *...*



Parece-me que é ainda mais relevante a circulação trazida pelo outro potente anticiclone sobre a Sibéria;


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 18:40)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 18:44)

O dia das fotos da neve no Algarve, que estão acima, 02.02.1954:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2019 às 21:44)

E a 18 de Fevereiro passaram 11 anos da enorme efeméride meteorológica que deixou Lisboa debaixo de um manto de água.

Recordes de acumulação em 6h, 12h e 24h para o dia 18/02/2008, com algumas estações a chegarem aos 150 mm e a superarem-nos, até.

https://ibb.co/59vmWHw


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2019 às 22:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E a 18 de Fevereiro passaram 11 anos da enorme efeméride meteorológica que deixou Lisboa debaixo de um manto de água.
> 
> Recordes de acumulação em 6h, 12h e 24h para o dia 18/02/2008, com algumas estações a chegarem aos 150 mm e a superarem-nos, até.
> 
> https://ibb.co/59vmWHw



Um dos eventos que nunca me esqueço, apesar de não ter presenciado as grandes inundações à minha frente. Ainda não era meteolouco, pelo que me fiquei por casa.

Mas deixo aqui uma fotografia das cheias de Loures, relativamente perto de onde moro. Resido num daqueles prédios ao fundo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mar 2019 às 23:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E a 18 de Fevereiro passaram 11 anos da enorme efeméride meteorológica que deixou Lisboa debaixo de um manto de água.
> 
> Recordes de acumulação em 6h, 12h e 24h para o dia 18/02/2008, com algumas estações a chegarem aos 150 mm e a superarem-nos, até.
> 
> https://ibb.co/59vmWHw




Lembro.me desse dia (evento) como se fosse hoje! 

Relembrei a data do mesmo à cerca de um ano no fórum, a lamentar a perda de uma vida por efeito do mesmo na minha área de residência em Azeitão

 Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2018[/UR


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 00:30)

Alguém se lembra do evento de temperaturas baixas em Novembro de 2001? Recordo pq foi no ano em que entrei na faculdade e no Campo Grande (Faculdade Ciências) quando saímos das aulas ao final da tarde sentia-se um frio húmido gelado. Lembro-me que foi a inicio de Novembro mas durou bastante tempo. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o congelar de uma pequena lagoa que existe aqui num pinhal a Norte de Alenquer, Na televisão tb apareceram vários registos semelhantes pelo país, e até houve mortes a lamentar: alguém decidiu atravessar uma lagoa congelada com um carro que acabou por quebrar o gelo e o ocupante morreu.
Foi uma anomalia nas temperaturas que penso ser bem conhecida, mas gostava que me confirmassem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2019 às 00:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém se lembra do evento de temperaturas baixas em Novembro de 2001? Recordo pq foi no ano em que entrei na faculdade e no Campo Grande (Faculdade Ciências) quando saímos das aulas ao final da tarde sentia-se um frio húmido gelado. Lembro-me que foi a inicio de Novembro mas durou bastante tempo. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o congelar de uma pequena lagoa que existe aqui num pinhal a Norte de Alenquer, Na televisão tb apareceram vários registos semelhantes pelo país, e até houve mortes a lamentar. Alguém decidiu atravessar uma lagoa congelada com um carro que acabou por quebrar o gelo e o ocupante morreu.
> Foi uma anomalia nas temperaturas que penso ser bem conhecida, mas gostava que me confirmassem.


Eu tenho uma vaga ideia dessa vaga de frio, mas nessa altura deveria ter para aí uns 7 anos de idade (ou talvez menos), logo não me lembro muito bem. 
Uma coisa é certa: não nevou por aqui. Já em 2006 nevou, e aí lembro-me muito bem de ver os flocos de neve a cair no quintal dos meus pais, em Corroios.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2019 às 01:10)

Recordo o dia 1 de novembro de 2015, um dia de cheias no Algarve. 
Foi causado por uma depressão isolada em níveis altos (cut-off), parecida com aquelas do Mediterrâneo, que causou grandes chuvas e inundações pelo Barlavento Algarvio.   

Estes foram os acumulados mais significativos: 
- Algoz: 144,8 mm
- Paderne: 134,8 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 110,8 mm
- Faro: 101,6 mm
- Monchique: 97,6 mm
- Portimão: 89,3 mm
- Foia: 88,4 mm
- Sagres: 79,1 mm
- Aljezur: 74,0 mm
- Odemira: 71,6 mm
- Zambujeira: 69,5 mm
- São Barnabé: 69,0 mm
- Sines: 55,0 mm
- Barranco do Velho: 51,7 mm
- Relíquias: 50,6 mm
 

No ano de 2017 ocorreu outra cut-off, afetando o Sotavento Algarvio, mas os acumulados mais significativos ocorreram na província de Huelva. 
O maior valor registado em solo português foi em 2017, em Vila Real de Santo António, com 98,1 mm. Já em Huelva registou-se algo à volta dos 150 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 01:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu tenho uma vaga ideia dessa vaga de frio, mas nessa altura deveria ter para aí uns 7 anos de idade (ou talvez menos), logo não me lembro muito bem.
> Uma coisa é certa: não nevou por aqui. Já em 2005 nevou, e aí lembro-me muito bem de ver os flocos de neve a cair no quintal dos meus pais, em Corroios.



Este evento não foi de neve, foi de frio apenas, eu tinha 18 anos e foi a altura que comecei a interessar-me por metrologia. 

Penso que o ano que nevou foi em 2006. Estava em Telheiras quando começou a nevar, lembro-me perfeitamente que primeiro só chovia e nas noticias já se falava da A1 cortada pela neve, estavam em direto, com o transito parado. Em Lisboa nada, apenas chuva...mas, depois e de repente, granizo muito pequeno e depois do nada, neve!
2007 também nevou perto da minha zona e em Loures.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Nov 2019 às 01:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém se lembra do evento de temperaturas baixas em Novembro de 2001? Recordo pq foi no ano em que entrei na faculdade e no Campo Grande (Faculdade Ciências) quando saímos das aulas ao final da tarde sentia-se um frio húmido gelado. Lembro-me que foi a inicio de Novembro mas durou bastante tempo. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o congelar de uma pequena lagoa que existe aqui num pinhal a Norte de Alenquer, Na televisão tb apareceram vários registos semelhantes pelo país, e até houve mortes a lamentar: alguém decidiu atravessar uma lagoa congelada com um carro que acabou por quebrar o gelo e o ocupante morreu.
> Foi uma anomalia nas temperaturas que penso ser bem conhecida, mas gostava que me confirmassem.


Lembrar, não me lembro, mas se fores ver os gráficos dos boletins do IPMA verificas que novembro e dezembro de 2001 foram meses muito frios (e muito secos, já agora): novembro foi o 11º mais frio de sempre e o 2º mais frio do século, a seguir ao de 2008, com quase 2 ºC de anomalia negativa, e dezembro foi ainda pior, com mais de 2 ºC de anomalia e 8º mais frio de sempre, de longe o mais frio deste século. Estes 2 meses fizeram com que 2001, que até então tinha tido quase todos os meses com anomalias positivas, acabasse por ter uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 01:49)

Pois eu lembro-me bem que foi um frio que permaneceu muito tempo e deu muitas noticias na televisão sobre congelamentos de rios, lagoas etc. Já andei a tentar encontrar noticias de Novembro/Dez de 2001, mas nada. Obrigado pela informação, tenho q ver os boletins do IPMA. 



N_Fig disse:


> Lembrar, não me lembro, mas se fores ver os gráficos dos boletins do IPMA verificas que novembro e dezembro de 2001 foram meses muito frios (e muito secos, já agora): novembro foi o 11º mais frio de sempre e o 2º mais frio do século, a seguir ao de 2008, com quase 2 ºC de anomalia negativa, e dezembro foi ainda pior, com mais de 2 ºC de anomalia e 8º mais frio de sempre, de longe o mais frio deste século. Estes 2 meses fizeram com que 2001, que até então tinha tido quase todos os meses com anomalias positivas, acabasse por ter uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Nov 2019 às 09:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém se lembra do evento de temperaturas baixas em Novembro de 2001? Recordo pq foi no ano em que entrei na faculdade e no Campo Grande (Faculdade Ciências) quando saímos das aulas ao final da tarde sentia-se um frio húmido gelado. Lembro-me que foi a inicio de Novembro mas durou bastante tempo. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o congelar de uma pequena lagoa que existe aqui num pinhal a Norte de Alenquer, Na televisão tb apareceram vários registos semelhantes pelo país, e até houve mortes a lamentar: alguém decidiu atravessar uma lagoa congelada com um carro que acabou por quebrar o gelo e o ocupante morreu.
> Foi uma anomalia nas temperaturas que penso ser bem conhecida, mas gostava que me confirmassem.



Houve de facto frio bastante significativo e pouco vulgar para meio de Novembro, e manteve-se vários dias:


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 09:34)

Lembro/me bem que se instalou quase no inicio de Novembro, pois na  festa de Sao Martinho da Faculdade, ja havia muito frio há dias...nunca vi tanto gorro e luvas juntos em Lisboa. Penso que o frio se instalou de repente por volta do dia 4 de Novembro.



Jorge_scp disse:


> Houve de facto frio bastante significativo e pouco vulgar para meio de Novembro, e manteve-se vários dias:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2020 às 23:52)

Fez na noite passada 53 anos desde as cheias de 25/26 de novembro de 1967 que assolaram a região de Loures e arredores.


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Nov 2020 às 16:05)

No arquivo da Cinemateca Portuguesa existe um filme raro que retrata as cheias do rio Tejo em Constância em 1936.
O filme foi realizado por António Salazar Diniz (1900-1955) para o Secretariado da Propaganda Nacional.
Há 80 anos, a água do rio Tejo subiu mais de 12 metros e inundou lojas e casas. No filme vemos os moradores a navegarem nas ruas e praças de Constância como se estivessem nos canais de Veneza.
Para quem conhece a vila de Constância, o cruzeiro fica no meio da praça principal e daí até ao leito do rio ainda são uns bons metros.
Já há alguns anos que as águas não sobem tanto, mas na praça principal de Constância estão marcadas as maiores cheias ali registadas e é impressionante pensar na quantidade de água necessária para chegar aqueles pontos.
Artigo via Tomarnarede


----------



## Santofsky (4 Fev 2021 às 20:45)

Faz agora 65 anos que ocorreu o fevereiro mais frio de sempre, o mítico e brutalmente frio fevereiro de 1956, com quase 5°C de anomalia negativa na temperatura média. Ocorreu uma intensa, severa e longa onda de frio que abrangeu praticamente todo o território, com valores mínimos absolutos da temperatura mínima que ainda hoje persistem e nevões brutais. É uma pena que, 65 anos depois, eventos destes sejam cada vez mais raros com o passar do tempo.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 16:25)

Fez ontem, dia 15 de fevereiro, 80 anos que ocorreu o famoso ciclone de 1941.

https://www.mediotejo.net/o-ciclone...das-as-tempestades-por-antonio-matias-coelho/


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 16:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Fez ontem, dia 15 de fevereiro, 80 anos que ocorreu o famoso ciclone de 1941.
> 
> https://www.mediotejo.net/o-ciclone...das-as-tempestades-por-antonio-matias-coelho/



Evolução sinóptica desse dia e que deu origem ao temporal, um cavamento explosivo à nossa latitude, cerca de  *-35 hpa* em 24 horas, mais ou menos.

Penso que foi registada a maior rajada de vento até à época na Serra do Pilar - Porto, se calhar as rajadas até seriam superiores ao registado e indicado pelo IPMA, caso o anemómetro não tivesse avariado com o temporal:

Maior valor da rajada >167 km/h * Porto/S. Pilar 15/02/1941

_(*) maior valor registado pelo anemómetro que avariou (ciclone de 1941)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_co.xml_


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2022 às 22:07)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/pdf/reanalysis-1966-1970.pdf

Podiam ter explicitado, de forma simples, as modificações. Mega-trabalheira com o documento  https://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/metadata-1966-1970.pdf

Globalmente:










Mais relevantes para PT...

1966:

T11











---

Nova TT (14)






1967:

T3







1969:

T17















1970:

Incongruência entre mapa e documento. Supostamente T9 mas no documento é uma entidade completamente diferente (AL151970)










(T12)


----------

